# 2WW ~ April OTD



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th April 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Peace5, FET, 1st April, 
Diffy, IVF, 2nd April, 
jennywren7, IUI, 3rd April, 
kazza236, Clomid, 3rd April, 
Annieroo, IUI, 3rd April, 
AngieFrangie, ICSI, 3rd April, 
soundadvice, DIUI, 3rd April, 
Tallula, IVF, 4th April, 
ShahShah, ICSI, 5th April, 
porkpie, ICSI, 5th April, 
Smiles35, ICSI, 5th April, 
staceyq, ICSI, 5th April, 
Amy7, ICSI, 6th April, 
kathypg, FET, 7th April, 
saz73, ICSI, 7th April, 
Tinky2, ICSI, 7th April, 
HollyW, ICSI, 7th April, 
untome, IVF, 7th April, 
carolj, IVF, 7th April, 
cat-fish, FET, 7th April, 
Purplekitty, Clomid, 8th April, 
BeckyA, IUI, 8th April, 
Woodie77, IUI, 8th April, 
Heart80, IVF, 8th April, 
JJG, OI (clomid), 8th April, 
DiscoDiva77, IUI, 9th April, 
tisonthego, ICSI, 10th April, 
Tracey 10, IVF, 10th April, 
Fairy_Dust, FET, 10th April, 
chermster, IUI, 10th April, 
Nava11182005, FET, 10th April, 
alicegreen, ICSI, 10th April, 
Carol610, IVF, 10th April, 
jblox78, IVF, 11th April, 
Lucky Jen, FET, 12th April, 
Carly82, Natural, 12th April, 
pugqueen28, ICSI, 13th April, 
Lexiloolabelle, IVF, 13th April, 
saracensol, IVF, 13th April, 
tlw, DE, 13th April, 
Lizzie79, DIVF, 14th April, 
Marilu, ICSI, 14th April, 
rainbows_treasure, IVF, 15th April, 
Butterfly girl, , 15th April, 
MGillie, IVF, 15th April, 
Lfcbaby, ICSI, 16th April, 
jessica546, ICSI, DEIVF, 17th April, 
LisaFerny, ICSI, 17th April, 
annie.moon, FET, 17th April, 
Tia-maria, IUI, 18th April, 
Aldo.A, IVF, 18th April, 
SuzyH, IVF, 18th April, 
icklesmudge, ES, 19th April, 
mamali, ICSI, 19th April, 
Higham8, IUI, 20th April, 
BrightKat, IVF, 20th April, 
Angel79, FET, 21st April, 
weebird, IVF, 22nd April, 
mccrea74, DEIVF, 22nd April, 
Esha82, FET, 25th April, 
ughhhh, IVF, 25th April, 
littlewhisper, IVF, 25th April, 
lucy3423, IVF, 26th April, 
nikki 161, TBC, 26th April, 
Minidaisy, IVF, 27th April, 
Cherry baby, ES, 29th April, 
Bubbles8219, IUI, TBC, 
Doobra, IVF, TBC, 
Sarahcharamis, FET, TBC, 
hayles26, IVF, TBC, 

[/csv]​


----------



## Purple kitty

Hi, please can I join? I'm on CD19 and will be testing 8/4/13. I'm taking clomid. Thank you x


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hello

Please add me to the list.  DH and I have just had our first session of IUI at lunch time today.

Very excited/nervous/scared all at the same time.

I have been told not to take a HPT until my period is 1 week late :-(

Fingers crossed for everyone anyway.

Kate


----------



## jennywren7

Hello,

DH and I had donor iui this afternoon, one follicle at 19. Test day is 3rd April. This is our third treatment cycle so I'm hoping it's third time lucky! x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to the thread,

Wishing you all the best of luck for a BFP

  and                            

Donna


----------



## ShahShah

Can you please add me to list, I had ICSI, 2 embryos transferred, and testing 5th April. x


----------



## kazza236

Hi, can I join please? I'm on my 7th cycle of clomid (first at 100mg) and I'll be testing on 03/04. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Peace5

Hi, please add me to the list. Had FET today. One embryo transferred. OTD April 1st!

I wish everyone testing in April the very, very best of luck.


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies.  Can you add me to the list please.  Me and DH had our 3rd IUI today at 12pm (Gonal F & Ovitrelle) - so AF due 5.4.13 but test date is 10.4.13.  Hoping its 3rd time lucky for us too. xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello ladies, can you add me too please! Had half successful IUI on Thursday 21st (doc unable to get catheter all the way up cervix despite trying 4 different ones, eventually deposited washed sample about 3/4 of the way up!), so still keeping fingers crossed and trying to be positive. OTD is 8.4.13
Good luck to everyone!  
Becky
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies, 

Welcome to ShahShah, kazza236, Peace5, DiscoDiva77 and BeckyA  for the 

  and      to all

Donna


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi Donna Marie, can you please add me to the list too? Had first IUI on 18th March with only one follie. Have pco and no af so OTD is 3rd April as advised by the clinic. It's DH's birthday so hoping to give him the best birthday present ever. No pressure!


----------



## Diffy

Hi all, I'm testing on 2 April, can I join too? I'm really struggling with the hanging around! Good luck all x


----------



## PorkPie

Hi there! could i also join please. we've had ICSI, had my ET today, 1 blastocyst in situ, our OTD is the 5th April


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi girls,

I'm only 5 dpiui but I've had cramping for four days now and still no sign of a. I have pco so no natural af but after my last two cancelled IUI cycles I got a light period about 4/5 days after I stopped taking the Puregon. I've never had cramping for this long before though.

Had to come home from town early today as I was really uncomfortable and was convinced my period had started but still nothing! My bbs feel fuller but no sensitivity whatsoever. Anyone else have this much cramping early on? I'm starting to feel hopeful that the little bean is in there digging their heels into my lining but don't want to get my hopes up too much!

Finding it very hard not to obsess when the cramping is a constant reminder of what's going on in there!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Annieroo, Diffy and porkpie  ladies

Another day down Ladies

Annieroo

I think theres not a single lady here that hasnt obsessed in the 2ww i was terrible! 

  and                             all around

Donna


----------



## kathypg

Can you please add me.

Will be having my first FET next week (date to be confirmed tomorrow).

Thanks

Kathy

xx


----------



## AnnieRoo

Thanks Donna Marie! Good to knowI'm not the only one going


----------



## PorkPie

AnnieRoo, its only day 1 and i'm going crazy already!!!


----------



## Doobra

Please add me I had my 1st ivf ET on Friday x I'm going crazy too  x


----------



## Diffy

Hi all, I'm thinking of taking up knitting just to give me something to focus on. Any other suggestions? I've also been baking but licked the spoon and scrapings from the bowl forgetting, completely that you're not meant to eat uncooked egg   
Good luck all !


----------



## jennywren7

Hi AnnieRoo,

I had donor iui on Wednesday and was really crampy all that day and all day Thursday. Yesterday was fine but this afternoon I've been getting a bit crampy again and having mild 'pains' in my right side (which is the side my follicle was on) I'm also very bloated and gassy  (too much info I know!) My other worry is that I'm starting to get painful boobaloos, which I normally get about a week before my af is due! So now I'm silently panicking that it's not worked already!! Desperately trying to stay positive and hopeful.

Sending you lots of baby dust,
Jenny x


----------



## lauralou22

Hello Jenny

Saw you r post and thought i must comment...I had ET last Wednesday it was a day 5 hatching blastocyst. I had AF pains all day Friday and some yesterday too. Ive not long been up and i can already feel them niggling! I normally get this a week before my AF, which if course would be this coming up Friday which is my OTD. It is so confusing, i dont have sore boobs, I am soooo tired all the time but that could just be emotional stress! It is so frustrating not knowing what the little blob is doing. I also havent had any implantation blood which has stressed me out as i really wanted it!
I gave up a bit of Friday as i thought I know its my Af on its way but as my DH reminded me everyone is different and after searching on here for simnilar stories i feel a bit better. Just wish my boobs were sore and i had a bit of blood!!!! The things we wish for.
Good luck with your 2WW, thinking of you.
Laura x


----------



## AnnieRoo

Everyone's symptoms are so different! *Lauraloo* and *jennywren* I seem to have a mix of both your symptoms in that I have had several days of cramping but no implantation bleeding (I had to drive home like I was Driving Miss Daisy yesterday because my uterus hurt every time I drove over a bump in the road!) and my bbs are fuller but are not sensitive. I have big bbs so maybe this makes a difference?!

Another strange thing is that yesterday I thought my cheeks and nose looked a little redder than normal and then I woke up at 1am this morning and felt like my cheeks were on fire! Drank practically a whole glass of water and then went back to sleep but woke up again at 5am and it was still as intense and I couldn't go back to sleep at all. I googled it and apparently it can be a sign of rising progesterone levels. Here's hoping! 

*jennywren* I can see that you had two previous IUIs. Did you have similiar symptoms with either of them? If you didn't then hopefully this is the third time lucky for you!

One of the other girls was saying that early symptoms can be a result of the trigger so I'm trying not to set myself up for a fall but right now, I'm enjoying thinking positively!


----------



## jennywren7

Hi girls,

I agree with you Lauralou22, everyone has different symptoms. I find myself reading other peoples symptoms and then thinking 'well I haven't had that, it must not have worked for me!' It's so hard remaining positive. AnnieRoo I have had cramping and bloating after my other iuis so at the moment nothing seems different. I don't know if it's too soon to tell though as only had it done on Wednesday. Think your symptoms sound really positive and keeping my fingers crossed for all of us   x x x


----------



## AngieFrangie

Hi ladies, I had a 5 day blasto on ET on Saturday, OTD is 3/4/23. Don't know how I'm going to get through the next 11 days! Please can I join? 

Good luck to everyone over the next few weeks, crossed fingers for us all!


----------



## PorkPie

welcome Angie, have i seen you somewhere before  

diffy, i've never been able to knit, so thats not a good hobby for me. i've been playing patience, but its boring me now!! 

i have no symptoms yet apart from what i already had, so trying not to obsess too much!!


----------



## AngieFrangie

Well hellew porkpie! Fancy seeing you here! Haha! 

As it ao happens a friend has asked me to start going to a knitting club with her in Llanberis, so going to give it a go, will give me a nice little hobby to pursue!


----------



## Peace5

Hi everyone

AnnieRoo, I had a 5 day blasto ET last Thursday and had really sharp twinges and some cramping on Friday and particularly Saturday. Nothing today - all is quiet down there! I'd love to think it is the little bean who has nicely embedded itself in there! But having read so many posts, I know how different everyone's symptoms are.

Diffy, you made me smile at your egg worry. I had scrambled eggs for breakfast and was thinking have I cooked them enough! Normally, wouldn't think twice!


----------



## Diffy

Hi guys, pork pie & Angie Frangie, I'm rubbish at crafts but I'm going to have it as my back up activity if I really go doolally with the waiting. I heard that laughing, pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good for implantation; so I'm going to start working through my Frasier box sets   Any other comedy tips? 

Peace5 - I'm trying to follow all the rules but it's hard - the no bathing especially, as I love a nice long soak!

I've decided I'm going to try and enjoy this time as pupo! Good luck to all on the 2www xxx


----------



## AnnieRoo

Diffy, I love the idea that laughter helps implantation!


----------



## discodiva77

Hi.  Just had my post IUI scan this morning to check I've ovulated and I have!!  Woo Hoo!  But I got my test dates wrong.  I counted from day of IUI but the nurses count from day of Ovitrelle injection - so can you change my test date to 9th April please?  (AF due 4th April).  Here's to a speedy 2WW and a positive outcome this time round.  I'm only 3 dpIUI so no symptoms yet - but i'll keep you informed!  lol.  Good luck everyone!!!!!! x


----------



## PorkPie

i heard about laughter too Diffy, so DH has been trying some of his best jokes out  

i have an exam tomorrow so i won't be around now till tomorrow night. keep chilling folks


----------



## Amy7

Hi ladies,

May I join you?

I had the ET this morning. None of my fertilized embryos was blast so a bit disappointed.

Happy Easter and  to everyone!

*Donna, could you please add me? Tx ICSI, OTD 6 April. Thank you.*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to the thread, AngieFrangie and Amy7  with the 2ww

Discodiva77 yay one day less to OTD    

  and lots of         

Donna

PS

Porkpie  for your exam


----------



## kathypg

Hi everyone, my confirmed date for OTD is 7th April.

Wishing everyone the best of luck xx


----------



## Diffy

Hi guys, just a quick one to say keep smiling to aid the stickies and good luck all! Xx  

P.s. how soon before the OTD would anyone recommend poas? 
P.p.s. I've started watching friends for the distraction and the giggles


----------



## Diffy

... And pork pie I hope the exam went well!


----------



## AngieFrangie

Hi ladies,

Diffy - what's poas

Amy7 - disappointing for you not to have blasts, but you still have a great chance so stay positive!  

Discodiva - great news about ovulation  

AFM - Had a bit of a cry (twice) at work today. All the stress of the last 6 weeks getting to me I think. But, determined to be more positive from now on! Laughter is certainly on the agenda for the next 8 days (not that I'm keeping count or anything...)


----------



## Diffy

AngieF, lots of laughter, brazil nuts, pineapple juice and positive thoughts! 
I'm only slowly getting to grips with the lingo- so I hope I've not got it wrong ! Poas - pee on a stick!   7 days for me but I'm bound to poas before then!

I'm going to try and enjoy pupo, which I think means 'pregnant until proved otherwise'   rather than hating the waiting! X


----------



## Saz73

Hi can you add me please. My transfer is today and my test date is 7 April. I'm on my first cycle of ICSI. Thanks Sazzle


----------



## Smiles35

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had ET yesterday with 2 grade b blasts on board, I am   it's third time lucky for us. My OTD is 5th April.

Donna Marie - could you add me to the HOF please.


----------



## Tinky2

Hi ladies

Can I please join you ? I had my ET yesterday with one grade 3BB blast on board. My test date is 7th of April. 

Sending you all lots of luck for your test days.

Thanks
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to katypg, saz73, smiles35 and Tinky2

Personally, poas earliest i would say is 14 days from trigger, although i tested from day 9 drove myself insane and lost all positivity with continuous BFN when in fact my result on OTD was a BFP!

Pork Pie hope exam went ok and you can now chill in the 2ww (ok who am i trying to kid eh!)

Sending   and             

Donna


----------



## Smiles35

Donna Marie - as mad as this sounds, I have already decided to test every day from 5dp5dt which will be Sat. I get so anxious waiting for OTD and think about nothing else other than poas so I thought that might take away some of the anxiety  . I know it's highly unlikely to see a BFP that early but I don't care  

Do you think I'm mad?


----------



## Peace5

Hi to everyone new

Diffy, I'm a bit of a coward when it comes to poas. I would rather not know till the bitter end! I won't test till my OTD. Blissful ignorance I suppose. 

Smiles35, I don't think you're mad at all. What I have learnt from this IVF roller coaster of a journey so far is that everyone deals and reacts with it all so differently just like with all our symptoms. Whatever works for you and helps you must be right.


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Peace x


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi to everyone,

Smiles35 I don't think you're mad either. I'm 8 dpiui today and would start testing today if I could but I promised my DH on day one that I wouldn't test without him there and would wait until 14 dpiui. What was I thinking?!!!!!!!!! It's a rookie 2ww mistake that I won't be making again if this magic bean doesn't stick!

So I have to wait until Monday to test and it feels like decades away right now. I'm trying to negotiate with him to do it on the Sunday but he's not budging  . To be fair, I know he only wants to wait so we won't get a false result but the urge to poas is just so strong. When I made the promise I obviously had no idea how nuts the 2ww would make me. 

By the way, I found this really good website that lists the bfp symptoms different people have had from 1 dpo. What I like about it is they list the symptoms by day and they vary a lot from person to person. So some people start getting symptoms from 1 dpo and others don't feel any different until 10 or 12 dpo. Donna Marie I hope it's ok to post this link www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo. Hope it's helpful.

Porkpie and AngieFrangie, do you find that the crafts are helping you not to obsess?

      for everyone.

x

/links


----------



## Smiles35

Hi Annie Roo - thanks for sharing that link, I will take a look at that.  My DH was the same on the first cycle, we tested a day early on the second and got BFP but I was desperate to poas way before that!  Only 6 sleeps for you,


----------



## HollyA

Hi ladies,can I join? Having ICSI & had my 3 day transfer with 2 embies yesterday and my otd is 7th April...see a few familiar names on here


----------



## Smiles35

Hey Holly


----------



## HollyA

Hi smiles...  

Long time no speak hehe,forgot this little thread existed...


----------



## Smiles35

Anyone symptom spotting yet? I'm only 1dp5dt and started


----------



## AngieFrangie

Diffy - thanks for the clarification, so much to learn with the lingo on here! Enjoy being PUPO!

Annie Roo - haven't actually started any crafts! Most spare time is spent on the sofa with a hot water bottle, on FF and/or watching TV! One of the pubs around here has a knitting club every fortnight but haven't managed to get there yet. 

Hi Holly! Nice to see you here too x

AFM- Going to try my hardest not to poas until OTD. Although I want to know NOW if it's worked, until I do the test there's still hope!  . At least then if it is BFP on OTD I will HAVE to accept it. I know if I test any earlier and it's BFP I'll just try and convince myself it's not true and then be doubley disappointed each time I test. We'll see how long I last though! 
H


----------



## HollyA

Nothing as yet but I've not been checking to be honest but implantation bleed will freak me out if I'm honest...I'm worried about how it all works with 2 embies! This beast of a tum I'm sporting is giving me nightmares at minutes and I forget my little chicks are in there  thy stick and sick well...for us both!

Hi *angie*  when's safe to poas?? I have a feeling boots may get peestick raided by you very soon


----------



## AngieFrangie

Well, my OTD is 3/4/13. Clinic said not to test before then as could get false pos or false neg. May be tempted to poas on Monday though! Will try my best not to! Hope you feel better soon. Look after yourself xx


----------



## HollyA

Thanks   me too! This isn't fun & my 2ww has not got off to best start. I'm going to dilute some squash (dilute more than usual) & drink that as easier than water...better chance to tackle ohss I think   x

Best of luck for early testing tut tut he he xx


----------



## Diffy

Hello lovely ladies!   and to any newbies welcome to the 2ww! I hope everyone is bearing up? As a veteran of 7 days it's driving me mad !

AFM - A cautionary poas tale - I did it today 7dpt 3dyt - and of course it was a bfn ! How silly of me to do it, just depressed me! I had to double check internet which reassured me as it said not to poas until at least 10dpt x

Love to all and keep chuckling xxx


----------



## PorkPie

hey all. 

thanks for the good luck wishes, i think the exam went fine. just tiring thinking all day, its been about 5 years since i did so much writing too!!! my fingers still hurt!!

i haven't done anything crafty either - i had revision to do to distract me but didn't bother with it and just sat surfing the net and being lazy!

so how early are people POAS then? i'm with you smiles and annieroo. DH is adamant we wait till OTD, and i won't do it without him. 

oh wow, i just realised what someone was on about in another thread, and found extra smileys!! 

i'm tryin to ignore symptoms as i will end up analysing myself crazy. i'm confused though.   i know everything is messed up by the drugs, but my AF is late - is that relevant! what does it mean!

going slowly crazy, may need to go back to work to take my mind off it!!!

hugs ands babydust. xxx


----------



## Diffy

Well done pork pie ! So impressive that you sat an exam during all of this! I can barely concentrate on 'Friends'!  I'm not sure about your AF being late. Mine is due a day before my otd. 
I'd check with your clinic.

Lots of love to all and 'hey, hey, hey, let's be careful out there!' Xx


----------



## Smiles35

Morning ladies.

Diffy - half way there so not long now for you 

Porkpie - good luck with your exam result. I have known people getting a very faint + from 13 days past ovulation or EC but those who have tested - right up until OTD, who knows when it's early enough and although I have said I'm going to test every day from 10dpo I might chicken out and stay in my PUPO bubble  . AF is usually due around 14dpo


----------



## Bubbles8219

Morning ladies

Have been out of action all week with the flu, which hasnt been fun as I havent wanted to take any medication.

Anyway 1 week down since I had IUI (sorry can't remember all the lingo).  Havent had any implantation bleeding or any other noticeable signs :-(

Wishing everyone lots of luck and laughs.

Kate


----------



## PorkPie

think i'm just staying blissfully PUPO until OTD 

might have to go back to work tomorrow tho - i'm actually considering doing the housework to take my mind off things 

xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Hi ladies

Can I just ask has anyone had bad pain immeditaely following the egg collection and even after transfer?  I was told I had quite a lot of bleeding during my EC and this has persisted throughout even after transfer of embryos.  I cant work out if these are AF pains as well now or not.  I'm hoping not as realy want this to work as this cycle was extremley hard, when I did this before it did not feel as bad.  Has anyone else had this.

Thanks

Love shahshah


----------



## Amy7

Hi ladies,

I'm tempted to test on 9dp5dt (3 April), which will be 3 day earlier than my OTD. 

For the last 2 days, I have had severe headache, hot flashes and I'm very thirsty. I'm not sure if these are pregnancy symptoms though.
I had to take paracetamol because the headache was unbearable, even though I know they said paracetamol is fine but I'm still concerned that this can harm my little one. 

Has any of you had spotting yet?

PorkPie - Wow with all this you can still study and take tests. Good luck for your exam result! 

ShahShah - Sorry you're feeling bad. I didn't bleed at all after EC so I can't help sorry. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ShahShah

Hi ladies , I did not mean actual physical bleeding but when they did the EC, my Dr said I had a lot of internal bleeding, I have not had any bleeding to see since EC.  

Thanks Amy - my DR said it was totally safe to take paracetomal as the embryos are not connected to blood supply at this stage but in a sac.  

I've not had any spotting?  Are you meant to have spotting, Idont recall that from previous cycles?


----------



## Untome

Hi ladies,

Can I join this group? I just had my ET today (5dt) and my OTD is 7th April... Hoping it stiks..  

Hi and Good luck everyone ...


----------



## kathypg

Hi everyone

Just wondering are blasts better for a ET/FET and if so why?

Having my first blast FET transfer tomorrow and feeling really anxious. Still keeping the faith though.

Wishing you all the best through these hard days till the OTD.

xx


----------



## Peace5

Hi everyone

kathypg, I don't know if blasts are better for a FET or not. But good luck with your FET tomorrow.

ShahShah, Amy7, I've not had any spotting but dreamt I did last night. It was so real. You can imagine what I went to check first thing this morning!

Diffy, just hold on in there! Not long now.

I'm still not tempted to test early. But after the initial pinching and cramping on day 1 and 2 after transfer, no more cramping. I just hope that is a good sign.

Any of you finding the cyclogest pessaries a real pain in the rear end? LITERALLY!


----------



## worzelbug

Hi Shahshah

Not sure if this will help you but I just wanted to drop a note to you to let you know that I had a difficult egg collection after a difficult cycle.  I had to have GA rather than sedation due to previous difficulties(pain).  However the pain I felt after this one was so intense, I was crying and actually screaming outloud  through the night and was ready to go to a&e.  I started cyclogest and crinone in the afternoon and by late afternoon, early evening I was having dark black discharge mixed in with the discharge from the pessaries.  When I went in for my 2 day transfer I discussed with the dr and the nurse who both confirmed it had been a tricky collection and they had poked around more which would cause more bleeding and they had disturbed old blood as well(i bled through stimming).  I was told it would settle down as it healed and sure enough it has.  I have no idea what it means for the cycle but they were not concerned at all, they took a look and pressed ahead anyway.  The pain lasted a couple of days after transfer but it was considerably more tolerable than after EC.  Good luck to you.  xx


----------



## AngieFrangie

Hello ladies, 

Welcome to newbies to this thread and hoping everyone's coping with their PUPO status? 

Shahshah - I had quite bad pains in my ovary/tummy area after EC and up to ET last Saturday. They collected quite a few eggs, 22, so said this amount of discomfort was quite normal. It went by Sunday, but last night came back and has been consistent all day today. I also had quite bad diarrhea (sorry!) on Sunday and a bit every day since, but put this down to the cyclogest pessaries. As I was still in discomfort today I phoned my clinic and thr nurse said it's probs nothing to worry about and not uncommon that the pain should return, but to be on the safe side to attend my local A&E (my IVF clinic is over 2 hrs away). Soooooo, here I am, sat in A&E waiting to be seen. There is a woman with a very cute baby sat in front of me too....but that's ok, he's adorable.


----------



## kathypg

Peace5 completely understand what you mean by the pessaries


----------



## tisonthego

Good Evening Ladies! 

Can you add mee toooo pls i had me ET today 1st IVF/ICSIS at St Barts otd 10/04. Good luck to all the other ladies let's get those BFP's 

Tessxxxx


----------



## Smiles35

AngieFrangie - I hope they don't keep you waiting too long and you feel better soon.

Peace - I hated putting the pessaries up the   but I'm putting them up the front now, much easier!!

Kathy - I have never had FET so not sure whether blast are better, sorry but good luck.

Shahshah - hope you feel better soon.

Untome - hi, welcome to the 2ww

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I am only 2dp5dt and have terrible lower back pain today, anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to untome, HollyW, tisonthego  with the wait

kathypg, i am not sure about FET as never had any to freeze or got to blasts for that matter have you asked your question on the FET board 


Another day down ladies

  and                                  

Donna


----------



## Untome

Thanks for the welcome everyone... see some familiar names here from another thread.. good to see you Smiles and Holly here too..

I am planning to hold off until the OTD before testing.. hope I don't get tempted before that.. I am only 0dp5dt   

Seem to have some mild pains in my calf, a bit strange to me as I always have this with my AF cramps but no cramps now only a slight twisting pain in my calf.. anyone familiar with it??


----------



## discodiva77

Hi. I'm now 5dpIUI and still don't feel any different. No symptoms at all. Im trying to reassure myself that not everyone has early pregnancy symptoms but think its difficult to keep hope when you dont feel different at all!! Maybe its just still too early? Is it common to not feel any different before OTD? X


----------



## BeckyA

Hey *discodiva*, i am the same as you! i'm 7dpiui and no symptoms except sore bbs, which i have read is a side effect of the trigger shot. (Soreness is not as much now as it was in first couple of days though). Have also had a bit of cramping for about 5 mins every morning, but i think thats due to progesterone pessaries!

Like most of you, i'm trying not to think too much about every little thing! It's hard isn't it!


----------



## discodiva77

Hi BeckyA. My first 2 rounds of IUI, I focused on every little twinge and sicky feeling.  I think we all want it to happen so badly that we make ourselves feel things that aren't there! I'm trying really hard not to think about it this time. Been keeping myself busy - had a job interview yesterday so that kept my mind busy!! But now DH is away on a training course and I'm desperately hoping I'll have something positive to tell him when he gets back!!! X


----------



## PorkPie

well i'm going so mental at 5dp5dt that i have decided to go back to work. i was ok when i had the exam to think about, but now i'm back to feeling nervous and agitated lol. 

trying not to think too much about twinges and cramps, how are people distracting themselves?


----------



## Diffy

Hi guys, Just a very quick one to welcome the new joiners and to thank all for their advice to hang on in there and not test! I'm behaving for now...

I've had some light bleeding today and I'm hoping it's implantation rather than early AF signs ... I guess we worry about everything us ivfers... Whoever mentioned cyclogest and wind had that right!

Anyway I want to wish you all the best at distracting yourselves and enjoy pupo   x


----------



## HollyA

*untome*

Lots of ladie son here now and im glad theres more on my otd too as with you all 

im not really getting to enjoy pupo or my 2ww as im still uncomfortable with the ohss,think tummy has gone down a little but been drinking lots more water with a little added oj and think that's helping matters 

Hope youre all well and happy to pass another day...im only 3dp3dt but just want 7th april to hurry up!!


----------



## Tinky2

Hi all

HollyW I know what you mean. I am also 3dp5dt and I really just want my OTD of April 7th to arrive. Been off work since my egg collection to just relax at home but it is hard to take your mind off wanting your little embie sticking.

I think I am going to have to try so hard not to test before but keep thinking best to try and wait to OTD if I can.  Hubby and I are going away for the weekend of our test date as its also our 5 year anniversary so I am really hoping for some good news 

Sticky vibes to you all.

X


----------



## carolj

good morning all, please can i join your lovely thread?? i have 1  blasto on board with otd on the 7th April. feeling full of life today after my first good nights sleep in ages!! the sun is shining and ive taken dogs for a walk, cleaned the house, clothes on the line and am now going to chill for a bit before work at 2.

hope you are all well xx 

can i just ask what dpdt is?? and what would mine be? i know its something to do with et but am too thick to work mine out??


----------



## Tinky2

Hey carol !! Welcome

My 3dp5dt would be 3 days past a 5 day transfer - hope that helps !!  

X


----------



## Amy7

Hi ladies,

This 2WW is killing me and I'm only 3dp5dt. I have no symptoms and no implantation spotting. Hopefully time goes faster during this Easter weekend.

Hi carolj, glad to see you here . You are 1dp5dt (1 day past 5 day transfer)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## carolj

thank you ladies   , i'm feeling good today, still cant believe we got this far, dh has given me strict resting laws which i am obeying (heehee)  .


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hi ladies

Becky and DiscoDiva - I am so the same, I'm even sat here thinking are those period pains or implantation.  It's now 8 days since I had IUI and havent had any symptoms :-(

It's so hard not knowing I just want to know one way or the other. 

Good luck to you all anyway and hope you have a lovely Easter.


----------



## Tallulla

Hey ladies can I join too please.... I'm now 5dp 3dt and last night night I had awful pains in my tum to the point I had to go bed 😞today I've woke up convinced its now all over. I've had no spotting and pains aren't as heavy today. Sorry to sound really negative just feeling it today. Getting married in just over 12weeks and would love nothing more than to have a mini Mccartney on board


----------



## HollyA

Hi loves

So I read today that it can take between 6-12 days to get implantation symptoms...whaaaaatt!! We'll go mad in that time!! 

Welcome tallulah   having a mini McCartney on board for your wedding would be awesome,fingers crossed that pains are implantation

Good luck to you all ladies and who knew we'd be wishing away an extra long weekend! Tehe x


----------



## carolj

hia call me paranoid but i think im having af pains already?? i am going crazy right??


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi ladies,

Hello and welcome to anyone new. Diffy, I really admire your positive attitude. I wish I could be more like that. 

I'm 10 dpiui and having a bad day today. I'm very weepy and really missing my Mam. A lot of my symptoms have disappeared and while I am still having achey pains in my belly, all my confidence about getting a BFP on Monday is slowly dwindling. I tried to talk to my DH last night but he just got a bit annoyed and thinks I should forget about everything until Monday. I know he's right in one sense but I it's so hard to be feeling all these pains and symptoms and then just postpone having an emotional reaction to them. Believe it or not, I'm normally a very laid back person and I think that's why he's struggling to deal with this new, emotionally unstable, wife!

I think part of the problem is that I don't have anyone who has experienced trying to get pregnant to properly sit down with and talk to about all this in person. This site and all have you have been fantastic but it's just not the same as talking face to face. The only people I've told about this IUI going ahead are my three sisters. They are great and one of them is a Mum but she lives quite far away and while I love her to bits, she can sometimes be a bit cold and polite so I don't feel it would do me any good to talk to her on the phone. That's why I think I'm missing my Mam so much today. I just want a hug from someone who understands what I'm going through and doesn't think I'm a crazy person.

Sorry for the rant but writing it all down has helped me get it off my chest. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day and least I'll be one day closer to Monday.

A.
x


----------



## HollyA

*annieroo* is there not anyone close to whee you live on here that would be willing to meet up with you?? Long shot but worth asking...  sorry you're feeling so down and missing your mum! Thinking of you x


----------



## BeckyA

*bubbles8219* -maybe there's less symptoms with IUI? (Clutching at straws here!)

*annieroo* - big hugs 

AFM - tomorrow I am getting on a plane and coming back to the UK for 9 days. Can't wait to see my family and friends so hoping this will help me through the 2ww. A bit worried about being on a plane, hope it's not too bumpy! My mum also thinks I should ask someone to put my hand luggage in the overhead locker as I shouldn't be lifting stuff. Will feel a bit of a fraud doing so though!!


----------



## Bubbles8219

AnnieRoo - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low today. You must be in a very difficult predicament.  Although I dont want to tell the world and his wife about our IUI process it has been interesting when I do speak to certain people about it how many others have either had it or been involved in one way or another. 

Do you have any friends who might have been in a similar situation? 

Try to remain positive, although I know it's very difficult, I have ups and down's every day at the minute!!  I'm also being very snappy with DH who also finds it quiet difficult although he is generally very understanding. 

Just try to keep yourself busy.  We have a great social life and I am finding it diffiult this weekend as all our friends are organising stuff which of course involves alcohol.  Now of course I dont want a glass of wine if I am pregnant HOWEVER if this is all for a BFN then I will be seriously miserable.  Anyway instead I am organising a meal with the family, seeing a friends new house and delivering Easter Egg's to other lovey little one's I know.

Big hugs to you and I hope you get the BFP you deserve.

Kate


----------



## Untome

big hugs Annieroo... Sorry you are feeling low.. I can understand your feeling.. try to divert yourself, may be a good movie or work to see if it helps.. Hope you get the BFP you deserve..

6 -12days Holly that will drive me crazy.. I am already looking for implantation bleeding - just had the ET yesterday  

AFM - I got a bad sore throat with cold and cough so taking it easy.. Hope I don't end up with fever as it is not good for implantation .....


----------



## Purple kitty

Hi ladies,

I'm on my first cycle of Clomid and on CD24. Today I got my day 21 progesterone blood test back and it was 50.3. My best result ever! without taking Clomid I was getting results like 0.1 and 0.3. Does anyone know if this high result could mean I'm pregnant?

I'm going very crazy in my 2ww and have luckily found a very cheap chemist that does a pack of 2 HPT for £4 so I'm distracting myself by poas everyday even though its stupidly too early!!! All BFN's so far, no suprise.

I have been really nauseous & super tired since CD20, I feel like my appetite has totally changed and everything smells stronger, I've also been really short tempered which is very out of character!

I know I'm going to feel really stupid for thinking I am pregnant when I find out I've got a stomach bug and AF arrives!

Blurggh, crystal ball please anyone!?! 

Lots of baby dust & hopeful thoughts to you all xxx


----------



## Tracey 10

Hello - I have never joined a group like this before despite 16 years of the fertility rollercoaster.
Could I please be added - I had transfer yesterday and am so very nervous.  Have been feeling uncomfortable but am pretty sure this is constipation    My test date will be the 10th of April!


----------



## PugQueen28

Hi there, please can I join? 

I had a Day 2 transfer of two embryos today after ICSI, my OTD is 13th April!

Thank you!

Ruth


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to carolj, Tracey 10, PugQueen28 and tallula  

Another day down ladies 

  and         

Donna


----------



## Tallulla

Hi ladies I forgot to mention when I joined... Thanks for the add Donna Marie My OTD is the 4th April 🙏x


----------



## Smiles35

Carol - AF pains could be implantation, it would be about the right time.  

AnnieRoo -   

Becky - enjoy your trip to the uk. Your mom is right, you shouldn't be lifting things so get a nice gent to help you  

Bubbles - I think our DH's have a lot to cope with if you think about it, the emotions and hormones we have throughout this process!!

Untome - sorry you are feeling rubbish, get plenty of rest  

Purple kitty - good luck!!  

Tracey and pugqueen - welcome and good luck! 

Hi to everyone else who I have missed, hope you are all surviving the  

AFM - had a session of acupuncture today to help with implantation and she said my pulse feels very strong! My lower back is still killing me, not sure if its the progesterone pessaries or what??  .


----------



## PorkPie

Hey Diffy, any news on your light bleed? Hoping it was implantation bleeding, how exciting!!

Welcome carol, another familiar face 

Tallulah, congrats on your upcoming wedding!! I’m the other way been married just over 12 weeks!!!

AnnieRoo, so sorry you feel so bad today, my heart goes out to you.   It made me check your profile to see if you were close enough for me to come round for a cuppa!! But after all the IVF money a flight for a cup of tea and a natter might be OTT  

Hi Tracey, welcome to FF! I had terrible constipation after EC, and only just getting back to normal at 6dp5dt.

hugs to everyone else, hope you are surviving xxx


----------



## Diffy

Hi guys sorry this is not more personal but I should have been asleep hours ago! Annieroo I'm so sorry that you've been feeling down - I think it's such a stressful time that we worry if we have symptoms, worry if we don't, worry if they stop and in between many of us (me) poas before there's any possibility of a positive result and then that adds fuel to the nagging fear at the back of the mind that it's all a waste of time and it won't work!

Afm (and bless you Pork Pie for asking!)  I've been a bit down today - convinced because I've had cramps that by AF is about to arrive. I say 'stop the madness' hunker down with some quality comedy and enjoy being pupo! I'm focusing on Frasier & Friends but very open to suggestions !

Anniero join me on my comedy marathon! And hang on in there and start with a smile tomorrow if you can. We're all here for you.

Lovelies sorry for not being more personal - hope to catch up properly soon - perhaps tomorrow eve as my 'I can't drink because of antibiotics' excuse is wearing a bit thin  

Happy Easter to you all xxx


----------



## HollyA

Another day down ladies   

Welcome Pugqueen and Tracey    

Hope everyone has a lovely easter weekend   DH is working so its me and the dog and then dinner with family sunday with lots of chocolate!! Ohss is looking better too so know on the symptom spotting with you all  

Hugs and babydust xx


----------



## Tallulla

Hey holly quick question.... Of course you may not know but..... If both of us had EC and ET at the same why is it we have different dates for our OTD?x


----------



## Smiles35

Tallulla - sometimes it can depend on the clinic whether its 16 days from EC or 18. I am 16 but have seen some people with the same dates as me being 18 x


----------



## Tallulla

Thank you smiles... I'm like a lot of you lovely ladies going through this for the first time. Never thought I wanted something this much, but each day is a day closer to finding out if our lives will change forever x


----------



## Tallulla

Ladies I'm sorry.... You can tell I'm getting a little more confident 😊I was wondering as well as cramps in my tummy and now my boobs are going sore (all signs of AF for me 😞) I have every now and again been getting shooting pains in my ovaries or what feel like my ovaries and it can take me breath away. Has anyone else had these?x


----------



## ShahShah

Thank you Worzelbug and AgieFrangie for your kind thoughts.  The pain has moved to my lower back so not sure if this is now just AF pains or not.  I dont get back pains with my AF so I'm still hoping that this has worked, I have slight cramping on and off but that's it.  Still one week to go and I've had 2 weeks off since the EC but back next week before I test.  I'm not going to test early as did that previously and was so disappointed that I'm just going to stick it out.  Good luck to everyone and hope you are all doing well.  Sticky vibes for all     xx


----------



## ShahShah

Tallula - just seen your post, I get shooting pains in my ovaries, I dont get that with my AF so I just put it down to the EC and recovery.Not sure if it is though!!!! x


----------



## Smiles35

Tallalla - the shooting pains will be your ovaries settling down after EC, don't forget your body has been through a lot with the drugs and procedures. The progesterone pessaries give me sore boobs and pregnancy symptoms so it can be a head f**k sometimes  . Sending lots of PMA your way


----------



## Tallulla

Thank you smiles and shahshah I really appreciate your comments. Hope your both OK. I'm spending this afternoon trying to relax by watching series six and seven of greys anatomy.... Love this programme.... Oh and jumping on here in between.... My god I'm addicted aaaaggghhhh x


----------



## Tracey 10

Am so grateful to be part of this and to have read your posts and welcomes.  It has given me some reassurance that I am normal to be questioning every twinge and movement   

Still feeling uncomfortable in my pelvic area but reckon I am bit bruised and battered from the last week especially as they struggled to get to my right ovary.  

Think I am 2dp3dt   - I had egg collection on 25th, 1 feterlised and put back on 27th??  Does this mean it's still floating around in there?

Off now to enjoy an Easter Egg hunt with my nieces and nephews - should take my mind off things.


----------



## Tallulla

Hi Tracey yep he's floating around waiting to settle.... Exciting but a nervous 2ww... Good luck x


----------



## jblox78

Hello Ladies!

Can I join?  Had ET this afternoon - 2 lovely embies - here's hoping they stick this time...  I recognise a couple of you from the cycle buddies thread...

Donna-Marie - could you please add me to the list - OTD is 11th April...

Hugs,

Jen xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hello all

I'm biting the bullet, not been on the forum for a year since our third negative icsi cycle. We were luck enough to get a frostie and had a 3bb blast transferred Wednesday 27th, OTD 10th April. 

I am so scared of testing this time as its probably our last go with own eggs. 

Hoping to share lots of happiness on here, and for those who need support I've done this three times already so always here to listen

x x x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone

Firstly good luck to you all over the coming weeks, this 2ww can be a challenge!   

I have a question, we had our embryo transferred on Wednesday which was of really good quality and I hope still is and growing strong!  I have a weird sensation today or more thus afternoon. its feels like my womb is about to fall out of either the front or behind! Not sure which, I feel really odd down there llike there is a dragging sensation, could this be implantation so soon after??  Anyone had a BFP and experienced this so soon after their transfer?!


----------



## jblox78

Tallula - just noticed you're watching Grey's boxsets - am behind you on Series 4 - must have watched 6 episodes yesterday!!!

Jen xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Hi everybody had my ET today two embies transfered so 2ww commences OTD 15th april xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Waves at Jblox fancy seeing you here lol how u feeling x


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Can you please add me to the list for OTD 15th April x


----------



## HollyA

jblox and rainbows...how are you lovelies? and welcome to fairydust and jack!

Sorry *Tallulla*,had a ff free day yesterday pretty much so missed your comment but yes *smiles* is right and it just depends on individual clinic...im 16 days from ec hun x

I have slightly tender boobs and stomach cramps every now and again but nothing really horrendous...but put it down to ohss but now that's better I think could be good signs from this point (or just the pessaries). My AF is due on the 6th and my otd is the 7th and my AF is not clockwork so i wouldn't expect AF pains this soon anyway...am hoping any pains i get must be implantation plans...but im not going to get too excited!


----------



## chermster

Please can I join? I had IUI on 25th March, test date 10th April. Did 50 gonal F and trigger shot Ovitrelle. 2nd attempt at IUI this year. Trying to make a bro or sis for my little boy, Alex, who was an IUI baby (2010  - 2nd attempt) when I was 36. Now I am 38.


----------



## ShahShah

HI ladies, just under a week left to go and am getting very anxious!!  No pains today apart from sharp pain at top of ribs, have no idea how this is going, just praying for the best and doing everything right.  

Hope your all well and enjoying the easter weekend xx


----------



## Peace5

Hi to everyone. Happy Easter!

Fairy_Dust, I hope so much this time is lucky for you.

My AF would be due around this time, so feeling pretty rubbish today. But trying to not symptom spot or guess. 

The sun was shining today and the sky was a glorious blue. Is spring maybe on its way. Yippee!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Havent been able to update the list for 2 days, all updated now

Welcome Tracey 10, Fairy_Dust, Chermster, rainbows_treasure and jblox78 

Wow only 2 more sleeps until our first bfp        and hoping its going to be the first of many for this thread/month

Wishing you all a happy easter 

  and heaps of          

Donna


----------



## Tallulla

Hey Holly.... well today I tested... swore I wouldn't and it has come back as I expected a NEGATIVE   My AF was due on the 28th and no sign just yet. My boobs do feel a little rounder if that makes sense, slightly sore today but only if i touch them... oh and sorry if it's TMI but I have strange white lumps on my nipples? does anyone else have these? I'm trying not to look to much into the negative test and I'm still hoping for a BFP but we will have to wait. Good thing now is that other half is off this week, so we can spend some US time together.... can't wait.... oh and finally.... the urge for sex is unbelievable hahaha, my hospital said NO sex... is this the case for you and you other ladies? I swear if I didn't dye my hair black it would be white by now which all this stress hehe


----------



## carolj

Hi tallula, my clinic said sex is ok after et, just that dh doesnt want any in case something goes wrong!!!


----------



## Tallulla

Funny as mine is exactly the same.... So he's on a ban too, told him he can share the final stage with me... Funnily enough he doesn't agree 😉😋


----------



## Woodie77

Please add me! Test date is Monday 8th April. Had iui treatment. Thanks!


----------



## cat-fish

Can I join? I had FET three days ago and my test date is April 7th.


----------



## soundadvice

Hi everyone, I had DIUI on 20th and I am testing on Wed 3 April, is it possible to join your thread and be added?


----------



## Heart80

Hello, I'm really new to this site. I'm currently in my 2ww and just need some support I guess...my test date will be on 8 April 2013. Can I be added to this group?


----------



## Heart80

Sorry, forgot to indicate, I'm on ivf treatment (first time!), ET on 26 March. 2 embies transferred. Currently 6dp3dt. Ohss for awhile and it got better past 2 days so now I'm really freaking if that means there's no implantation  feeling slight period cramps today


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Hi everybody and happy easter hope you have all been spoilt by the easter bunny   ....fancy seeing you here too Holly lol   

Glad its not just me with sore boobs mine feel like weights atm lol and theres not much off them but my they hurt...

Have been feeling very tired and omg am I cranky think my DW needs a medal.

What has everybody been told are does and donts over the 2ww and does any body know any foods to eat which are ment to assist the inplantation and foods drinks to avoid?

If anything Im wanting a bath but wont as people have been told not to so showers it is lol anyway hope you are all coping well with the 2ww Im loving being pupo xxxxxxx   

Sending you all lots of sticky fairy baby dust


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi everyone,

I tested this morning and got a   ! We are over the moon and it still feels so, so, surreal. Fingers crossed baby C sticks with us and gives us the best Christmas ever  

Thanks so much to everyone for your support over the last couple of weeks and wishing every single one of you the best of luck.

Lots of love,
AnnieRoo
x


----------



## Smiles35

Annie Roo I'm chuffed for you, what a lovely Easter surprise,!!


----------



## Smiles35

Annie Roo - do you mind me asking if today was the first day you tested? 

Welcome to the newbies, I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad  

Rainbow - Brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate) are supposed to help with implantation. You should eat lots of protein and avoid all the foods they say to avoid when pregnant.

Heart - don't worry about OHSS affecting implantation, a lady a cycled with last year and keep in contact with was admitted to hospital with OHSS and she is now 32 weeks pregnant.


----------



## BeckyA

*annieroo* that is fantastic news!!! Many many congratulations, you must be so happy!


----------



## Heart80

I'm so glad to meet everyone here  

AnnieRoo - congrats! Hope all goes well with yr pregnancy! Thanks for that spot of good news in an otherwise crazy week 

Smiles35 - thanks so much for that piece of info, it sure helped


----------



## Tallulla

Huge congratulations on your   Annieroo x


----------



## Tallulla

Hey Heart80 welcome to the dreaded 2ww.... I like to look on the symptoms which went on to a BFP, it's under the 2ww section and found its kept me positive reading other ladies stories.Try and relax (easy said than done) I've had some horrendous pains, which have appeared to die off now, and after getting my negative yesterday which I did at 11 in the morning using a cheapish test I'm still trying to keep positive till Thursday D Day. I was also on medication being treated for early OHSS but feeling much better now xx


----------



## Heart80

Hi Tallulla, Thx! All the best for your test too, yeah this 2 ww really does play mind games with you :/ hope we both get good outcomes, it's been really quite a journey....I have the utmost respect for the women who have gone through multiple cycles of assisted reproduction, it really does take a very strong will.


----------



## Peace5

Hi AnnieRoo

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## carolj

Congrats annieroo!!!!! 

Been a lovely sunny day here, taken dogs for a 2 hour walk on beach, made scones and fairy cakes with ds and just made a lasagne for tea, am having a quick lie down now cos my back is killing me!!! Convinced af is lurking


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Great news on your   annieroo   xxx glad your all having a good easter we have our nephew staying tonight so will be a film nite with easter eggs fun fun fun   xx


----------



## Untome

Yay on  Annieroo.. Was it your otd today ?? 

Hi to newbies.. Lets get those BFPs coming.... Good luck everyone..

I am now on 4dp5dt.. No symptoms at all till now except for the slightly sore breasts ( could be from the pessaries) but I am not losing hope yet.. Still a week to go before my OTD..


----------



## kazza236

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE      

Annieroo - Congrats on your   wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

I'm currently 11DPO, no real symptoms of anything! Had some pretty awful pains from ovulation until a few days ago, now just have occasional pain and a very bloated/swollen stomach! Won't be testing unless AF is late as I don't want the disappointment.

Wishing you all the best of luck and lots of baby dust 

Karen x


----------



## Woodie77

Congrats again annieroo!!
Rainbow, pineapple core and grape juice I have heard. The core has enzymes that help with implantation!
Good luck all xx


----------



## Smiles35

Be careful when eating the core because it contains some chemicals that cause itinerary contractions which can be linked to miscarriage. You would need to eat a lot of it but best to avoid. It's completely safe to eat tinned pineapple because this chemical is stripped out. It's the broliem in the pineapple that helps implantation.


----------



## Woodie77

Thanks for the info smiles, sorry if I misinformed anyone :-0 xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Thanks for the info smilies xx


----------



## Tracey 10

Congratulations Annieroo    am so pleased to hear some good news.  

Fingers crossed now for everyone else   - we're all one day closer!


----------



## Smiles35

Not at all Woodie, I don't think there is a right or wrong with either but there are so many conflicting views when it comes to fresh pineapple I just think if there is a risk, avoid it.


----------



## AnnieRoo

Thanks so much to everyone for the well wishes!!   I still can't quite believe it.

Smiles, I tested 9 and 10 dpiui and really regretted it afterwards. I obviously got BFN's both times and even though deep down I was pretty confident that I was actually pregnant, I felt really blue for those two days so would definitely not recommend it!! Plus, I had promised my DH I wouldn't test without him and felt like the worst person in the world for going behind his back. I just couldn't help myself at the time, it was a compulsion to POAS!!

I'm 13 dpiui today and tested first thing with a Tesco HPT and it was negative. I was trying to convince myself there was a faint line but I knew it was only in my head. Myself and DH were a bit bummed but I wasn't really supposed to test until tomorrow at the earliest anyway so we went back to sleep. When we woke up I had another look at the test and there was a very definite line. Even though I knew it was probably just an evap line I decided to use the digital Clearblue test I'd been keeping til tomorrow and then I got my BFP!

Fingers crossed for everyone that you all get the BFPs you deserve x


----------



## Smiles35

So happy for you AnnieRoo, I'm 12dpo tomorrow so there's hope for me yet   X


----------



## Stacyq

Hi all, 

This is my first time using a forum but feel like I need some support at the mo as cracking up in the 2WW! Had one 4AA Blasto transferred on Monday 25th and test date is 5th April. I have had a successful ICSI cycle in 2010 which resulted in my little boy, then had failed FET 2012 and now back doing a fresh cycle. 
I feel like its going to be a BFN as on my successful cycle I had sever OHSS and ended up in hospital for 2 weeks, had to have stomach drained and also lungs. Pretty horrific experience but all worth it as resulted in BFP. The clinic had said to me that the OHSS got so bad once the embroyo had implanted. This time round I have been totally fine and no OHSS at all so I am worried sick that it has not worked as sure I would have OHSS again if implantation had happened. Does anyone know of anyone else that had OHSS with a BFP and then got another BFP with no OHSS? 
This 2ww is just so so hard. Only got 5 more sleeps now but seems like a lifetime away xxxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Ladies just need to correct my post about the fresh pineapple, the bad chemical is the broliem, it's the selenium in it that helps with implantation, which is also in Brazil nuts.

Hi Stacy - I don't know anyone with the same situation as you the majority of women who get BFP don't have OHSS, it's very unfortunate to get that but I have never heard implantation bringing it on though?  I would of thought if you were going to get it this time you would have got it after EC or at least had symptoms?


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Ladies
It has been a while since I've been on FertilityFriends.
I'm due to have a transfer later this month - so my official testing date will be the 9 May.  We have three embryos on ice, hoping that they are all good and we bring them home!!
Started my Progynova drug this morning.  Feeling I already have 'fat eyes', possibly as a result of the easter eggs yesterday rather than the immediate result of the drugs 
Reading everyone's posts and journeys, my best wishes and positive energy.
GV xx


----------



## cat-fish

Congrats AnnieRoo!

I'll be 5dp5dt tomorrow (had two blastocysts transferred on the 27th, one 4BB and one that was apparently "not very good" and not expanding) and I'm already starting to fret and wonder about testing early... I don't have any tests in the house though which is probably just as well. I had terrible cramps last night and yesterday but they seem to have more or less stopped now. I'm really really hoping that's some sort of implantation sign rather than just yet more hormonal weirdness, heh.


----------



## jennywren7

Congratulations AnnieRoo, fab news!

Unfortunately my news isn't great...yet again I didn't make it to test day as AF showed up this afternoon  to say I'm gutted is an understatement! I have been crying so much I even choked on my own tears and nearly passed out as I couldn't catch my breath. I feel utterly devastated and just want to run away and hide from the world. It doesn't help that me and my DH has a massive falling out this morning and he said I'm a horrible person when I'm on the injections. I don't know what to do anymore! I thought I had coped with it all really well, so now not only do I feel like a let down for not falling pregnant, I also feel like a let down as a wife!!  I know we are going to take a few months break to clear our heads but I can't help feeling that this is never going to work. I think if we do start treatment again it will be IVF instead of IUI, but at the moment I just feel like my world has ended. I don't know what I was put on this earth to do, if it's not to be a mum. I feel like I need to find myself and who I am and what I'm meant to do in life, cause at the moment I'm in a black hole and can see no way out. 

I'm sorry to be so negative, and I really do hope you all get the positive results you deserve.

Much love x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Hope you have  had a relaxing Easter Sunday 

Jennywren i am so sorry to read your news sending big     your way

Welcome to the new ladies today, soundadvice, staceyq, cat-fish, Woodie77 and Heart80

 Annieroo our first BFP hopefully first of many!

 for OTD tomorrow Peace5 

 all around

Donna


----------



## worzelbug

Just wanted to drop in and congratulate Annieroo.  What a wonderful weekend for you.

Jennywren: so sorry to read your news.  Sending you  . Look after yourself.  Xx


----------



## Lucky Jen

Hi ladies,
I'm in the 2ww having had my FET on Sat 30th March.
OTD 12th April.
Good luck everyone!
Jen


----------



## Heart80

Jennywren7 really sorry abt what happened   I don't think there is any easy way to get through this, and the whole process is already so so so hard. Do give yourself time to grief, sending lotsa love your way.


----------



## Woodie77

Jennywren, I have been there! Remember that you are under such a huge amount of pressure.  Even the most supportive DH struggles to understand.  Most importantly at a time like this you need to be kind to yourself.  I agree it can help to take some time to know that there is more to you as a person than someone who is trying to have a baby.  What saves me at the mo is I changed job 5 months ago and I live it, also doing lots socially (norm on my own as DH is not that social). 
Different things help different people but be nice to yourself and take care xx


----------



## Untome

Jennywren - my heart goes out to you.. Be kind to yourself, you have just gone through a lot of stress.. Take it easy for a few days but don't give up yet. We all need that bit of PMA always, that is what will keep us going forward.. sending you loads of   


Catfish - I am in the similar cycle as you but only had one blasts transferred on 27th.. No symptoms yet.. One more week to go for my OTD.. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## carolj

Mornin all, feeling   at the moment, 2ww is driving me   i'm so grumpy, just want to curl up under the duvet and not face anyone in case i bite their head off!! Had some bleeding yesterday along with major back ache which i get before af and thought game over!   it could be implantation  but not feeling   vibes. Sorry for the me post and hope you are all well.

Jennywren so sorry for your news   life is cruel!!!


----------



## soundadvice

Did a bad thing this morning and tested, AF was due yesterday and she doesnt seem to be making any clues that she is on her way.  I am 12dpo, used a cheapie tesco HTP and it looked like a BFN, about 60 seconds later I thought I saw something (every other htp I have ever done I have never seen anything) i held it up to the light and its the most faintest line known to man, thats if it is there and not my imagination!

Jeez, wish I hadn't done it now!


----------



## jennywren7

Thank you for all of your messages of support. Am just going to take a few days to try and chill out. I need a purpose, a project or something fulfilling to take my mind off of this journey for a while. Don't know what that might be yet, but going to have a good think and do some research.

Lots of hugs to you all x x


----------



## pixy9

Hi ladies can I join you? I had et on 28th March and 2ww is killing me. I dont know how many times
I have bn crying and lost the plot.  Im just convinced it hasnt worked. 6 days pt and I did hve real swollen boobs but that has now gone.  I just hve pre menstrual symptoms.  Sorry to go one. Ivf is our only hope. Hope u are all coping
Better than me.xx


----------



## HollyA

*annieroo*,perfect news!!

Welcome to more pupo ladies and enjoy your 2ww xx

*jenny*...your post made me so sad,im sure your not a horrible person on the injections,theres just a lot of things you cant control and your moods being one of them,youre under so much stress and your dh should understand that. Maybe a break will do you good and allow you to go into it with a clear head again and positivity...im sorry this hasn't been your time but remember there are so many other options and stay strong 

*Heart* I had ohss and its cleared up completely over last 2 days and now I feel back to normality again but I was also worried about implantation but with the embryos being so small im sure they are none the wiser and its may have made things abit more comfier in there with all the swelling and padding! 

*Tallulla* I have sore boobs when I lay on them or touch them so am thinking this could be a good sign but ive not got lumps on them...ive not got any other symptoms really but as ohss gave me so such pain with cramps and backache etc I feel like that's gone ive got nothing and want them back so I feel something's going on in there  Im not going to test until my otd as ill be gutted if its a bfn and it will stick with me and im not very good at hiding my emotions...

  & sticky vibes to you all xx


----------



## ShahShah

Hi ladies

Congrats Annie Roo that is wonderful news.

JennyWren - So sorrty to hear your news but do not lose hope as I have been there and it can be devastating and puts a strain on relationships but it does get better, try and relax but i know it is heartbreaking and you just wonder if there is anything that you could have done differently but there is not.      

I'm not enjoying this 2ww and have been having bad pains which feel like AF pains but do not want to test early in case it is not what i want to see!!  At the beginning i was really positive but as these 2ww have gone on it feels like a slippery slope, although my DH keeps telling he thinks its worked.  Only 3 days to go and then that's it for the big test day!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Tinky2

Helooooo everyone

Welcome new 2ww members !!!

Congratulations *annieroo* 

Jenny my thoughts are with you. A project sounds like a good plan to try and get some time not thinking about things and get some time away to gather your strength and positivity for next time round.

I have also been really up and down the last couple of days. Had some cramp and backache with some very slight brown/pinky spotting - sorry TMI !! Really thought yesterday morning AF would rear her ugly head. I woke up at like 4am yesterday crying my eyes out to DH that it was all over  however trying to be more  today and convince myself that it may just be implantation.

My OTD is not until next Sunday how I am going to hold back from testing I do not know.

Does anyone know how to work out when AF would be due On an ICSI cycle ? If I had EC on the 20th and ET on the 25th ? Is it 14 days after EC?

Sending everyone really positive vibes and hope to see more BFPs this week x x x


----------



## cat-fish

jennywren, I'm so sorry. 

soundadvice, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I totally sympathise with the people talking about feeling negative... I started out feeling really optimistic and like there was a great chance I'd done it, but over the last few days I've sort of lost all that and feel completely negative. I'm just trying to remind myself that I still have a good chance, nothing has actually changed in the last three days!

I have terrible cramps again today, I don't know what to make of that. Bit early for pre-menstrual cramps, I wouldn't be due until the 8th usually. My boobs are really sore, but... I'm pretty sure that's the cyclogest?


----------



## Peace5

Hi everyone

jennywren7, I am so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself. This journey is tough.

Donna Marie, thank you for wishing me good luck yesterday. I tested today and got a  ! I can't believe it and am in shock!

It is second time lucky for me. I wish I could wave a magic wand and make it happen for everyone.


----------



## Heart80

HollyW, thanks for the post! I'm really really hoping you're right, it's a real nice thought! Aargh, just feelin really down these days. Not feelin much except a dull ache, like a stitch, on my side every now and then. And some nausea. but i do get the nausea before my period sometimes. Sigh.

Sorry for the whine guys.


----------



## worzelbug

Wowsers Peace5 congratulations. Lovely to see another BFP on here already.  Good luck to everyone else. xx


----------



## soundadvice

So after getting a dubious oh so faint line on a tesco value hpt this morning I fessed up to DH, who confirmed it was not a figment of my imagination, there was definatley something there, since then we got some first response and theres a faint line on this too, pinker at the top and the bottom but definatley there.  I am scared to even hope it could be a good sign!

Baby dust to all of us!!!!


----------



## Smiles35

Peace - congratulations on your BFP!!! Hopefully the first of many this week.

Jennywren - so sorry   

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but will be back later to catch up xx


----------



## cat-fish

Congrats Peace5 and sounds like cautious congrats to soundadvice too!

I just got impatient and decided to pee on an OPK (no HPTs in the house)... it was negative. Really really negative. Not just "the test line wasn't as dark as the control line" negative but "wow, I can barely even SEE the test line" negative. I know they're not reliable and it's early and all that, but now I feel pretty pessimistic. If they'd implanted, wouldn't there at least be enough hCG in my system by now to make at least a discernible line, even if not a strong one? Urgh, I'm stupid. Should've just waited.


----------



## Tracey 10

Jennywren - my heart is with you and DH   .

We are trying so hard to not bite at one another (I have been irrationally vile at times), while also trying not to be too hopeful or too negative.  It is such an incredibly horrible 2 weeks.


----------



## kathypg

Congratulations to Annieroo, Peace5 and Soundadvice

Really sorry to hear jennywren  

HollyW/Heart80/stacyq - When i had my first ICSI I got ohss moderately bad. Was in hospital a couple of days couldn't breathe properly, drink or eat as i felt so full up and put on 5 kgs in a week. It started when I had my EC but got worse after my ET. A few days after my ET I got better and was told by Dr that was probably not a good sign for me. She was right i did get a BFN. The high HCG levels is what makes ohss symptmos worse, therefore if implantation takes place HCG levels rise making the ohss worse or stay more or less the same for a few more weeks. It all depends on the person I guess, not everyone is the same. stacyq if you haven't had ohss symptoms at all this time round it shouldn't be a bad sign. It might just mean that this time your body has reacted differently to the hcg hormones or maybe your dosage was lowered or more controlled this time round as I had done on my 2nd round of ICSI. I did alot of research when I was going through my ohss. I hope that ohss getting better does not necessarily mean a BFN. The only cases I know have led to BFN. I so hope this is not the case.

Hope to see lots more BFPs this week.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Peace5 wow congrats on your BFP 

Welcome Lucky Jen

 Diffy for OTD tomorrow

  and                 to all

Donna


----------



## Nutpot

Hi could you please add me to your list. OTD 7th April, however..........I will probably test early, can't wait!!! I had a natural IUI.

Thank you.

N xxx


----------



## PorkPie

wowzers, i haven't checked in over Easter and theres been lots going off!! so i won't address everyone personally, sorry! welcome to all the new 2ww-ers. 

i'm now 9dp5dt, and getting very impatient!!! bring on OTD!

has anyone been early testing?

xxx


----------



## PorkPie

sorry, just realised i missed some results. fantastic news Peace5 and Annieroo!!!  

hugs jennywren7, so sorry. i hope you find something to take your mind off things


----------



## Smiles35

Hi Porkpie - I have still been poas daily and bfn  . I know it's still early as I'm 7dp5dt today but I was still hopeful to see that second line. Fingers crossed its just that I have a late implanter and the HCG isn't high enough to detect on a HPT. PMA PMA PMA


----------



## PorkPie

aww smiles  i do think 7dp5dt is quite early to get a BFP. i saw this online:

*5-Day Transfer*

*Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development*
One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four Implantation continues
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

so 9dp5dt i thought was the earliest it would be detected... which is today for me, trying to stay strong and not test!!! really wanting to POAS!!!


----------



## lexieloolabelle

Hi all, 
Can I join too please?  ET today, testing 13th April - eek!
Good Luck to all  
xxx


----------



## Stacyq

Congratulations to Peace5 on your BFP - Fantastic news!!! 

Kathypg - Thank you very much for the info, thats what the Dr had said to me that OHSS gets worse when the HCG Levels start to rise and mine certainly did the first time round. Like you said, this time may have just been a totally different cycle and my body could have just coped with it better. I think in the back of my mind I was just hoping to get ill again as felt that would be more of a positive sign. Only got to wait until Friday now but its killing me but promised DH that I would not test early. I do have 4 frozen blasts so least I won't feel like my journey is completely over if it does not work. 

Wishing those who are due to test in next few days lots and lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Pork pie - arr thanks for that Hun, I also saw that post online so I know it's too early. Day 9 could also be detection from a blood test rather than HPT, it can take another 2 days for the levels to be high enough to detect on a HPT. Not losing hope just yet.


----------



## PorkPie

good, best to stay  

i wanted to test today because of seeing that...


----------



## Smiles35

It's so hard isn't it....I wake up so early thinking about it


----------



## PorkPie

i know!!! you're the same OTD as me aren't you? we are fairly set on testing on 3rd, as that seems fairly similar to others waiting periods...


----------



## saracensol

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join too?

Just like you lexieloolabelle  - ET today with OTD 13th April. First cycle of modified natural cycle IVF.

x


----------



## Smiles35

Porkpie - we are the same date but I had ET 2 days after you so the 3rd would be right for most clinics who say 16 days. Eek only 2 more sleeps for you then!!!


----------



## carolj

Hi guys. Well im in bits , have been bleeding since yesterday eve and it feels like a full blown period  looks like my body didnt even give my little embie a fighting chance. I knew it might not work but am totally gutted that i didnt get to 1ww let alone 2. Will phone hosp tomorrow but know its game over  

Congratulations to Peace5 on your BFP

hope you two arent thinking os poas early  smiles and porkpie,    are watching xx


----------



## discodiva77

Congrats annieroo and peace5 on your BFP!!! Hopefully plenty more to come this month - including myself! I'm now 10dpiui with AF due on Thu/Fri so only a few more days to wait before I can poas - but my official OTD is a week tomorrow at the clinic but there's just no way I can hold out that long! This Friday will be 14 dpiui, so I'll definitely test that morning! I have a wedding that day - so I'll either be a happily designated driver or I will be drowning my sorrows in the wedding champagne. Fingers crossed I'm the driver!!! Lol. X


----------



## nava11182005

Hi everyone I want to join , had Fet March 29th , and my OTD is 4/10/2013 ..


----------



## Heart80

Hi kathypg, thanks for your post. Bummer huh? How ironic it is that we actually wish to feel worse to feel better and more hopeful :/ my ohss was not so bad to begin with relatively. Did not get to the point where i was hosp or drained. Then i just started feeling better abt 5 or 6dp3dt. Its 8dpt today. Minimal bloating but hvg this nagging ache at my sides. God works miracles so wl keep praying and lotsa baby dust to all you guys!


----------



## soundadvice

One day left till otd.  Another FR this morning with a better faint line on it is keeping my spirits up, I dont think I will see a thicker line for a few days, if at all 

No AF yet either so Im officially two days late, the longest late i have ever been.  

Heres hoping my hcg keeps up and the wee bean is happy!  

I cant wait to hear how the rest of you ladies in waiting are doing, remember to post!

Wishing all of you the best luck in the world and praying for us every day.


----------



## Heart80

Soundadvice, I'm wishing you all the best, things do sound promising on yr side!  I've never been regular with my periods so I cld never rely on its 'late'ness. Don't know how to handle all these uncertainty!

Sending positive vibes your way and may we have more positives!


----------



## Smiles35

Carol - I've replied to your post on the cycle buddies thread, didn't want you think I was ignoring you on here  

Sound advice - things are looking positive for you, a line is a line after all.  

Discodiva - I'm not to sure how it works with iui but don't give up if you don't get a positive on day 14. I know women who have tested negative right up to OTD and then got a BFP on day 16. You wouldn't want to get a false negative and then drown the little bean in champers! Lol 

Welcome to the newbies  

AFM - 8dp5dt or 13dpo today and HPT still BFN, however I'm still not giving up hope as it says 9dp5dt is when HCG should be detectable so if nothing tomorrow, I might start to worry. I had cramps on and off all day yesterday and have them this morning. They feel different to AF cramps though so trying to stay positive. I also have a headache again, that's everyday since Sat and had that last time with my BFP    

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Nutpot

I tested early today, just couldn't help myself!!!   I'm 11dpiui and it was a BFN, please don't tell me off, I KNOW it's too early but I guess I was just curious. Trying to stay positive


----------



## HollyA

Massive congrats peace...another bfp   

Kathy-ill be honest I wish I'd never seen your post its put me on a real negative downer mood now as I just feel that the fact it's gone is a bad sign,I was hoping that because its cleared up before hcg would have to began to get into my bloodstream following implantation I'd have been okay but ill be honest I'm not hopeful now...  

I hope in a few days I prove it wrong!!


----------



## PorkPie

Holly please don't be down! I can see exactly what Katy is saying, but as she also says, it's different in every person! Sometimes half our worries come from focussing too much on what is happening to everyone else- we're all individuals and everything affects each of differently. Big Hug and stay strong and positive.

Afm, 10dp5dt. Gets harder and harder to wait!!!


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Hi everybody sat eating kiwi and pineapple and watchin cbeebies in the hope our little embies like it and get comfy!!! I think im going mad   

Hows everybody doing on the 2ww??

Huge hugs Jennywren Im so sorry we did I.U.I and got 3 BBNs so hoping our first try of I.V.F works. Be positve I was the same as u thought it was never going to work but we gotta have hope be strong huni it WILL be our chance soon  

Hello all your newbies   

Congrats Peace and fingers toes etc crossed sound    

Im feeling sooo full like im going to pop and in a lot of pain when I go to the toilet for a pee let alone anything else sorry for the detail...think ive got wind to in alot of pain so been chilling it doesnt ave hurt ahhhhh but hopefuly it will be worth it hugs and sticky baby dust to u all


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Great news with the BFPs...

Jennywren - sorry to hear your news  

Carolj - sorry to hear you've been bleeding  

HollyW - try not to worry - everyone's body is different - there are so many signs and symptoms that mean one thing for one person and another for someone else - and there are always exceptions to the rule too!  I am trying to remember that no matter how much symptom spotting I do I will not change th outcome and I won't know for sure until OTD anyway so the less worry the better...

AFM - 4dp2dt - got an age to go before OTD!!  Just feeling bloated and uncomfortable - started back at work today so hopefully that'll help to take my mind off things...  Had THE most painful trapped wind through Saturday night into Sunday morning - thought something was seriously wrong with me!!

Hugs to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

morning, 

6dp5dt - all symptoms that i had over the weekend have gone...  had stomach ache on Sunday afternoon and Monday morning my tummy was really tight but that is it. I've also had the taste of blood in my mouth since Thursday and really thirsty too - but that could be a sign of +ve or -ve...

I have been on pessaries for almost a month so fingers crossed I know its not them doing this to me. 

Only 8 more sleeps to go. I need to stay off Dr Google today!

F_D x


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi,

I'm new here and have started the dreaded 2ww following transfer on one donor blast for POF. I'm due to test on 14th which is ages away.  

I've had mixed emotions sometimes feeling very positive and sometimes not. I've got a lot of symptoms already but feel this is due to patches and pesseries I'm taking. It's nice to know that others are feeling the same and suddenly I don't feel so alone.

Xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hey,

I'm on a natural cycle (inbetween treatment) and on day 30 I've started bleeding brown blood, but its only enough to soak a lite tampon.
Is there any chance I could be pregnant??
I had a miscarriage following treatment in September. I started bleeding brown blood and had no idea I was pregnant until 4 days later! By then there was nothing I could do but wait, now I'm terrified the same thing is happening again!
I know its highly unlikely that I'm pregnant as I need treatment to ovulate, but I've been taking agnus castus this month which I've heard can e very effective in regulating cycles. 
I have no idea if I even ovulated this month as I'm waiting for my blood results. 
I have pcos so I normally have light periods which tend to be more brown than red, but I don't understand why??!! 
We're waiting to see the consultant again and I'm driving myself insane!!

I should also mention I suffer with very low progesterone, so its HIGHLY unlikely I know. 

xx


----------



## Peace5

Hi everyone

Thanks to those of you who wished me congratulations. I don't think it has really sunk in yet. But I tested again this morning and it was still showing a positive. 

Fairy_Dust, I know we all have different symptoms but one symptom I had this time was definitely a tight feeling in my tummy so this can be a good sign!


----------



## cat-fish

Nutpot said:


> I tested early today, just couldn't help myself!!!  I'm 11dpiui and it was a BFN, please don't tell me off, I KNOW it's too early but I guess I was just curious. Trying to stay positive


I did the same (6dp5dt) and negative. Feeling kind of down now. I know it's not over yet but it's hard not to think like that. Keeping my fingers crossed for you (and me, heh)


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Congrats on your BFP Peace and thanks for the reassurance - my tight tummy was only there for an hour or so when I woke up and now its gone, replaced with slight cramps...
Why is this so hard? :/


----------



## Tinky2

Hi all

Back at work today !! Finding it so hard to concentrate... 

I'm 8dp5dt and finding it soooo hard not to do a test yet. I still have 5 sleeps to go until OTD. I am so tempted to test tomorrow as per previous posts 9 days after 5 day transfer should be enough HCG right 


Congrats to the new BFP results x x


----------



## Nutpot

Cat-fish, lets send   to each other!!!   

Congrats to those ladies with BFP's   

And a big   to the negatives


----------



## HollyA

Argghhhh ladies...it's safe to say my pma is gone and im pretty sure it's not coming back! This ohss thing has convinced me that I'm not pregnant and its all I've thought about all day,my DH is really trying to snap me out of it but I'm SO convinced that I just can't think otherwise. I'm thinking sore boobs are prep for the arrival of AF and I'm not due to even test until Sunday!


----------



## kathypg

HollyW - I am really sorry my comment upset you. That was not my intention and I admit I did think if I should send it or not at the time. I just had some knowledge of the matter and thought I could help. The cases I am aware of were moderate to severe cases of ohss. I have not heard of any cases of this happening with mild cases of ohss... which I think is your case. Please don't give up hope I will be thinking of you


----------



## discodiva77

Hi Smiles35. I was actually thinking about that today. Don't think I could relax and enjoy a drinky-poo even if I got a negative result becoz I'd be so worried it was a false negative! Looks like its a sober wedding for me! Lol x


----------



## HollyA

*kathy* it was more the realisation of getting this far and being really casual but possibly already knowing and I was beating myself up and not having the best day so pma plummeted! I'm reading lots of positive posts and although the post did knock me for six there's nothing I can do about the result anyway so don't worry  pma is picking up slightly being at home and ticking another day of the list...


----------



## Stacyq

HollyW i know how you feel as I feel the same, i also did a lot of research on OHSS as had it so severely last time, but Kathy is right, i think if you have just had it mildly then I would try not to worry too much. Kathy and I had it bad where we were in hospital, and this time I have been fine and that totally makes me think its not worked as the hospital said they were sure I would get it again if implantation happened, but I am not giving up yet as everyone is different and every cycle is too, so as hard as it is try and stay strong and positive. I have 3 more sleeps until i test xxx


----------



## Smiles35

Holly - sending you lots of PMA Hun, don't give up yet


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Nava11182005, lexiloolabelle, saracensol and Lizzie79

 to tomorrows OTD er's kazza236, AngieFrangie and soundadvice

huge doses of pma              

Holly, just to say ohss doesnt always mean a bfn, i had mild ohss with my DS it all turned out fine hard i know but keep positive

Sending  and 

Donna


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Good luck girls, hoping to wake up to happy news x x x


----------



## Nutpot

Donna Marie, could you please also add me to the list. OTD 7th April, i'm now 11dpiui. Thanks.


----------



## AngieFrangie

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs!    . Great news, so happy for you all.

OTD for me tomorrow, I am 99.9% sure it will be BFN as I've felt like AF is about to arrive all day today, I'm sure it's only a matter of time. But, will let you all know of course. Good luck to kazza and soundadvice who are also testing tomorrow, fingers and toes crossed for you both   

xxx


----------



## ShahShah

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow, I'm going to wait it out, I dont want to test as I dont want to see the result as ive been having back pains and all sorts of stomach pains, not the type i get with AF so not sure if this is positive or negative!!  One more day to go , congrats on all the BFPs and let's hope April is the month for everyone. 

AngieFrangie - you never know, good luck and hope you get the 2 lines.    

xx


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

Can I join? My ET was this morning and my OTD - 14 April.
Congrats to all BFP here!!
Angiefrangie, don't lose your faith, there's still hope. Good luck to all having OTD tomorrow!


----------



## Peace5

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! All the very best.


----------



## Heart80

Hi all...i think my ohss is back after a 3-day absence. Tummy is so bloated and hurts to do anything. Afraid to cough or sneeze. Otd is on 8/4. Dont know what to think at the moment. Just feeling a lil miserable. Good luck to those w OTDs today and do spread the joy of your BFPs


----------



## soundadvice

thankyou so much for all the prayers and positive vibes for us otd ladies tomorrow, I could buy a small country with all the money I have spent on hpt thos week and the lines just keep getting darker, so I am so optimistic for tomorrow I think i will crack open my clearblue digitial and hopefully celebrate!  

I feel so lucky to have such a good chance this being my first iui, and I wish for all of us to get what our heart desires. 

Ok, i will update as soon as i can in the morning, if its a negative im gonna have some major backtracking to do!

Love to you all,


----------



## soundadvice

Morning everyone! this is the first morning ever (apart from days I am jetting off to somewhere hot) that I have sprung out of bed!

Cracked open my clearblue digi and guess what? it said PREGNANT! 1-2 weeks, I cannot believe it, It still has not sunk in, I ran through to show DH and he said, wow, shocker after you poas about a million times the last few days and getting the same answer, when do you think you will stop doing it?  When I have a baby in my arms i said!

So this is it, my BFP on OTD day, I feel blessed, I wish all of you testing the same luck as I, once it sinks in and I allow myself to believe it, I may even get excited!

Love to you all, you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Smiles35

Sound advice - I'm thrilled for you, let yourself believe, those things don't lie!!


----------



## Heart80

Awesome news Soundadvice! I'm already excited hearing yr news, a big CONGRATULATIONS to you and the hubbs!  wishing you a smooth and fulfilling journey through yr pregnancy. I might cave today and do a poas :/ it's 9dpt so I don't know if its gonna be too early. But I'm having so much pain from the ohss I just wanna know its for something...sounds dumb huh?  don't know what to expect....oh well.....


----------



## Tallulla

Fantastic news sound advice.... Yay on your


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Congrats soundadvice!  x


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations Soundadvice!!!!!!!! So pleased for you.  Xxx


----------



## HollyA

Welcome new 2ww'ers and good luck!

*Donna Marie* thanks for your post with you success story! I need it at the moment...

An official BFP soundadvice...congratulations!!


----------



## JJG

Hi,

Please can I be added, just over half way through my 2ww after another round of Clomid 100mg, trigger shot and progesterone suppositories.

Test date is our wedding anniversary April 8th  

Jenna


----------



## AngieFrangie

Congratulations soundadvice - great news   

More good news -   for me today too! I was CONVINCED yesterday that I was going to come on any minute, goes to show how wrong you can be eh!


----------



## Smiles35

Yay AngieFrangie - so pleased for you!!!


----------



## PorkPie

Congratulations Angiefrangie and soundadvice!!!

Ok well, further to all this discussion on POAS early, DH and I had a long chat last night. We decided that!:

a) amongst other complicated stuff going on this weekend which would make it too difficult to test, DH's son arrives this Afto for the weekend making time to ourselves to test v awkward. I wanted us to be alone for a negative result not having to pretend everything's fine and jolly over the breakfast table straight after.

b) I'm 11dp5dt and 18 days since my trigger, and 2 days till OTD. I know that the HCG from the trigger shot should be out my system. 

c) Its angiefrangies fault!!!! (sorry mate ) Angiefrangie was given today as her OTD and our tx cycle has been identical. We had our trigger shots, EC's and ET's an hour apart. Our clinics just have different policies on OTD's and I prefer Angies!!!

So we've tested this morning. *ducks for cover* teehee

Positive!!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Smiles35

Oh Porkpie I am delighted for you!! What a positive morning on here, 3 BFPs amazing!!


----------



## Amy7

Hi ladies,

 to soundadvice, Angiefrangie and PorkPie. You must be over the moon.    

I think it's over for me. I tested yesterday (8dp5dt) and today (9dp5dt), both negative.


----------



## AngieFrangie

Hi Amy, maybe 9d after is still too soon? I'm 11dp5dt, so maybe wait until then? x


----------



## Fairy_Dust

What a morning - hope this run continues!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiles35

Amy - I'm feeling the same as you, been testing every day, I am also 9dp5dt today and bfn. I'm losing hope because I really thought I would be able to see something by now, even if just a faint line. My AF would be due today so I think the knicker checking will get out of control.  I've decided not to test now until Friday.


----------



## Untome

Yay .. What a morning it has been... 3BFPs.. Hopefully this will be the start of many more to come..
   to sound advice, angiefrangie, porkpie.. So happy for you all.. You must be over the moon now..     

All the best with the rest of your pregnancy.. Have you been booked for your scans now? What is the typical week they do your first scan.. ??

Amy, smiles - lets keep the PMA going.. Not too long now..


----------



## PorkPie

thanks everyone!!

Amy & smiles, you are still a little early for a conclusive result at 9dp. i wouldn't lose heart yet. lots of people test negative at 9dp and go on to get a  

 to all


----------



## discodiva77

HUGE congratulations to sound advice, angiefrangie & porkpie      

What an amazingly positive morning we're having!!!      It really does fill me with hope!!  According to the clinic AF is due tomorrow as it will be 14 days since i had my ovitrelle injection - but last month AF came the next day (14 days from IUI) - so dont know whether to test tomorrow morning or wait till Friday morning.  What do you all think

Also - trying not to get too excited - but with my last 2 IUI cycles I started spotting brown/red from day 11 and then AF came about 3/4 days later.  So far i'm on day 12 and no spotting - not even any CM when I wipe.  Is this a good sign

Maintaining my PMA until proven otherwise!!!!  x x x


----------



## PorkPie

thanks discodiva!!!! we were discussing the HCG from the ovitrelle injection in my cycle buddies thread, and this is what someone posted:

As for testing in advance you can get a false positive as the trigger shot has a half life of 24-36 hours so if you have 10000 in your shot you'll have 
- 5000 in your body 24-36 hours later 
- 2500 after 2-3 days, 
- 1250 after 3-4.5 days, 
- 675 after 4-6 days, 
- ~340 after 5-7.5 days, 
- ~170 after 6-9 days, 
- ~85 after 7-10.5 days
- ~43 after 8-12 days (some HPTs only pick up 50miu and above so with those you'll be safe testing at this point, but if your test is more sensitive (20 or 10 miu) you'll need to wait longer)
- ~22 after 9-13.5 days
- ~11 after 10-15 days
- ~6 after 11-16.5 days
*(disclaimer - this is cut and pasted from someone elses post, and i can't verify the info!)*

so i would suggest waiting till you are 16/17 days past trigger to be sure of not getting a false positive. hope that helps xxx


----------



## Amy7

Thanks for your support ladies.

Smiles - As you I though I would see a faint line or something by now. But nothing at all, just a single line.  Tmi alert, yesterday I noticed some (very little) brown spotting mixed with the build up crinone gel (I know it's disgusting) when I wipe. I think it's too late now for implantation bleeding, probably my AF will arrive soon.


----------



## Smiles35

Amy - you could have a late implanter, it is possible.


----------



## Marilu

Congratulations to all BFP today!!! hurray!!! I'm so happy for you AngieFrangie, Soundadvice and Porkpie     

Amy, maybe it's a bit early, I really hope you'll get a positive soon. Keep your hopes and stay strong!


----------



## Peace5

Hi everyone

Wow what a morning! Congratulations to soundadvice, angiefrangie and PorkPie. I am so pleased for you all.    

Smiles35 and Amy7 it is still possible until your OTD. Smiles35, I think your idea to not test now till Friday is a good one.


----------



## Tinky27

Amy7

What day of your cycle are you?


----------



## discodiva77

Porkpie - thanks for the info. That was really useful. Xxx


----------



## Amy7

Thanks Peace and Marilu.

Smiles - I think you have greater chance than me. You had 2 blasts put back. I only had 1 put back and it wasn't a blast.  for you for this Friday.

Tinky - I'm 9dp5dt today. How about you?


----------



## Untome

Amy - a nurse from my last cycle mentioned you don't need to get the brown spotting at the time of implantation, it could take a while to show up.. So u might have already had your implantation and HCG is still raising.. Fingers crossed for you...loads of


----------



## worzelbug

Wowsers....So many BFP's!!  Congratulations..   Dreams can come true ladies.  Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies.  What wonderful news.  xx


----------



## cat-fish

Congrats soundadvice, angiefrangie and porkpie! What a great day for results 

Still very very negative for me. I'm trying not to lose heart as I know 7dp5dt isn't THAT late (I don't entirely understand how it works - do results tend to show later on IVF/FET cycles? This should be the equivalent of 12dpo, and I always thought 11-12dpo was a reasonable time to start testing, but I've heard lots of people say 6-7dp5dt is way too early. Maybe I'm just clutching at straws.)


----------



## Peace5

Hi cat-fish

I had a FET on 21st March and told to test on 1st April. I didn't test beforehand so don't know when my levels went up. For me it really helped knowing I just wasn't going to allow myself to test before the OTD - but that is just me. Hang on in there. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi Cat fish, I'm 7dp5dFET and not even thinking of testing yet! I cant stand the disappointment of another negative result. I think we need to be 14 days past ovulation for a HPT to show positive... dont give up hope x


----------



## lexieloolabelle

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!   Hope for the rest of us.

I am only 2dp5dt (I think this is right, had transfer on Monday) and it is driving me mad already... I decided to take some time off work during 2ww so I did not get stressed but its not working!!!

I am really going to try to stick to otd given by clinic, but aaaargh. Thank you ladies for sharing, nice to know i'm not alone.

xxxx


----------



## kathypg

WOW... loving all the good news!!!

Congratulations to soundadvice, AngieFrangie and Porkpie  

 to everybody else - on day less to go!!

xx


----------



## Smiles35

My worst fears have been confirmed by the arrival of  . To say I'm devastated is an understatement!


----------



## Tinky27

What level should progesterone be to show ovulation?

In December mine it was 0.9!! but this month it was 14.4 but apparently that is still too low and not consistent with ovulation?!


----------



## Tinky27

So sorry Smiles :-( xxx

Big Hugs x x x x


----------



## kathypg

Sorry to hear Smiles


----------



## Tinky2

Great news to see all the BFPs news today !! So so pleased for you all 

So sorry smiles  

Wishing everyone testing tomorrow good luck !! 

4 more sleeps till my OTD if I can hold out that long  

Xxx


----------



## Amy7

Smiles - So sorry


----------



## PugQueen28

Smiles, I'm so sorry, this is such a tough process to go through. Sending you big hugs  

Congrats to all the ladies with positives so far! 

Please can I ask if there is anyone else on this thread that had a Day 2 transfer after ICSI? 

Xx


----------



## HollyA

No *smiles* I'm so sorry Hun  xx


----------



## carolj

oh smiles, sooooo sorry to hear, god life is cruel!!!!!


----------



## Untome

Oh Hun.. So sorry Smiles     

Can it mean one of it is still sticking while the other didn't??  Sorry I don't know how it works with 2 embies in..


----------



## Tracey 10

So sorry to hear smiles   - there are no words, and yet happy for the BFPs at the same time = just adding to my confused head  

Pugqueen - I had a 2 day transfer after IVF.  Only had one fertilised so just going for it  .  I am still learning the lingo on here despite TTC for 16 years and think I am now 2dp7dt ??

Went back to work yesterday but sent home and have now been signed off until after OTD - I am in a fog of wishing and doubting and worrying.


----------



## penny48

Tracey you are 7dp (days past) 2dt (day transfer) xx  congrates


----------



## cat-fish

I'm so sorry, Smiles 

Fairy_Dust and Peace5 - I guess for me I don't feel like avoiding tests would be any less stressful than testing early? I'd still think about it and fret about it all the time, it'd just be even more suspenseful and anxiety-inducing when I got to the OTD and had no idea what to expect. I'd rather be sort of let down gradually, as it were. I can totally understand preferring not to test though!

I was just curious because I seem to hear a lot of "7dp5dt is far too early to test" but I've rarely heard anyone say that 12dpo is much too early when conceiving naturally, so I'm not sure if there's an actual difference in terms of IVF blasts implanting later or something.

I'm mostly just telling myself at this point that it's not impossible but not very likely, and looking forward to a huge glass of wine on Sunday if it's negative, heh.


----------



## HollyA

Cat fish I too am thinking of all the things to soften the blow if negative...like fish bowl of wine,a bath,a good hard gym session and soak in the hot tub!! I think they base it on implantation as to the dates they give you to test...but I did wonder the same thing. I'm going to test Friday and then Sunday,as should be enough hcg Friday to detect if pg but ill test again Sunday (otd) to confirm outcome whatever it is.


----------



## Tracey 10

Thank you Penny  

Catfish - I think the delay is to make sure that the hormones from treatment are totally out of our systems and make sure we don't get a false positive.  Someone else might explain this better or tell me I've got it wrong??  I am planning on holding out for OTD even though it'll drive me mad, but know it would destroy me if I got a false positive.


----------



## cat-fish

Tracey - I haven't had any trigger shots or anything so can't be that for me! 

HollyW - ooh, a hot bath too, definitely. Also smoked salmon... going to really miss raw fish if this ever works, haha. (We have the same OTD - good luck with yours!)


----------



## Peace5

Smiles35, I am so sorry.


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks for your thoughts ladies, I've had a good cry and the bleeding had eased but still got bad cramps. Once I have picked myself up we will try again with frostie x


----------



## PorkPie

i haven't read everything else thats happened today, but just wanted to say how sorry i am smiles. we're all here for you


----------



## ShahShah

Wow ladies all these BFP's congrats to all of you.

Smiles - so sorry to hear your news.

I'm testing tomorrow and not sure how i feel about it at all as have convinced myself that it has not worked due to all the pains i am getting.  Oh well will have to wait and see.  

xx


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Porkpie  

Shahshah - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Smiles35

Tullulla - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Purple kitty

Congratulations to all the BFP's today! It's good to see that the dream can come true.

My AF has started today, so I will be starting my 2nd round of Clomid soon.

It's been the hardest 2ww yet. Clomid mimicked about every pregnancy symptom I could possibly think of. I would have bet everything I own that it had worked this month. I really don't like the side effects of Clomid at all. I hear that the 2nd time round the side effects get easier!?! Here's hoping!

Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies, sending lots of baby dust to you all x


----------



## Tallulla

Hey smiles thank you for the good luck, getting very nervous however I've already convinced myself its not worked as tested 7dp and 9dp and both were negative 😢xx good luck to any other ladies who have tomorrow as their OTD


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies, 

Smiles, posted to you elsewhere but big hugs coming your way sweetie    

Purple kitty so sorry for your bfn also hun

Welcome to JJG and Marilu

 to Porkpie, AngieFrangie and soundadvice on your BFP

Tallula  for OTD tomorrow 

 and  all around

Donna


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Hello. Please can I be added to this forum as I am officially PUPO! 

Had et today. Collected 25 eggs, 15 fertalised, 6 good quality, one transferred, 5 frozen. First attempt and I'm having icsi and 2dt. Good chance I might get ohss by the sounds of it. Very bloated feeling! 

Officially test date 17th march! Roll on!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ShahShah

Thank you smiles for the good wishes.   

Tallulah good luck for tomorrow as am also testing tomorrow as got my dates wrong , have not done any tests and waied the full 2ww, you nver know things might change for you.   xx


----------



## worzelbug

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. xx


----------



## Heart80

Smiles, so sorry abt yr news  perhaps the frosties might be the lucky ones, crossing my fingers for ya!

Congrats to all those w BFPs and good luck to all testing today! This is day 10 for me. 4 more days to go. Managed not to poas yet!


----------



## discodiva77

Well I caved this morning ladies and POAS! Regret it now though as it was BFN!!  Not holding out much hope for a positive result as I am 14 days past ovitrelle trigger shot today which is my period due date according to the clinic!  Tomorrow I will be 14 Dpiui - is there any sliver of hope that it may still be too early

Was starting to feel quite confident this month as I usually spot for a few days before AF and so far nothing! Guess there's nothing 'usual' about your cycles when you're on infertility drugs!!! Xx


----------



## Woodie77

Hey discodiva, it's still early days so hang on in there. I did the same thing this morning, why do we do it?! Trying to keep positive until I know for sure. 

Good luck to those testing today!!

Smiles, sorry to hear your news, wishing you list of luck for next time. 
Xx


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks woodie77. Guess I just figured since I got a BFN on AF due date that it was all over!!! But I'll try and get my PMA back! You never know!!! Fingers crossed for you too. Xxx


----------



## HollyA

Good luck today tallulla and shahshah   for bfp's to add to collection! 

 smiles

Welcome sunshine,good to see you hun   

I'm having funny stomach pains today,feel a little like af pains but comes and goes! Feels a little like tight pulling but I've been doubtful since Tuesday and as I've had no symptoms apart from sore boobs,which could be af related,ohss clearing up and now tummy pains I'm convinced of outcome but will test tmw as otd is Sunday and I want to see it on a hpt instead of af arrival


----------



## Untome

Good luck to everyone testing today..

my boob pains have gone down, am a bit scared if AF is on its way.. No pains as yet but not sure if it is lurking somewhere...   it doesn't show up


----------



## ShahShah

Hi ladies, 

So i tested and have convinced myself it was negative as have been having pains throughout the 2ww , well i was so shocked when i checked the stick as it was a   , it has not sunk in yet!!  My DH was really pleased but I dont even know what to make of it which is wierd, I think its because i was just expecting the worst and it has not registered yet.  

Good luck Tallulah, and everyone else on this thread. although I will still be lurking around.


----------



## Woodie77

Congrats shahshah      
Great news, it helps to keep up PMA!!


----------



## tlw

Hi this is my first post.  I am 43yrs old and on my 7th day post DE 5dt (having treatment at Vistahermosa, Alicante in Spain)- and going insane with the 2ww.  Days 1-4 had slight aching/heavy feeling and sore breasts.  Day 5 and 6 had every symptom under the sun- cramps, bad nausea, diarrhoea, headache, itchy skin.....woke up today and all symptoms (except sore breasts) have gone!  Not sure whether I was more worried having the symptoms, or not having them!  Anyone else had similar experience?  I am taking estradiol tablets, progesterone pessaries and heparin injections.  Great to read the postings- hard for anyone not having been through this to understand what torture it really is.....


----------



## Untome

Congrats Shahshah...      that's wonderful news

What symptoms did out have in the last week??


----------



## Smiles35

Shahshah - congratulations on your BFP, really pleased for you!! It is very common to have AF pains during pregnancy.         

Welcome tlw - what I can tell you from my 3 cycles is the hormones drugs give you a lot of symptoms so try not to read to much into it or be disappointed that they have gone. It doesn't mean anything. Good luck and   you get your BFP.


----------



## HollyA

Yeahhhh shahshah!! Amazing news!! Congratulations xx

Welcome tlw,I had ohss so not sure if had any symptoms of pg or implantation as was so poorly but have sore boobs and occasional tummy pain but that could be the pessaries other than that I've had nothing. Difficult to say as we are all so different that what someone experiences someone else might not...lots of ladies on here though with various stories to tell... Good Luck!!!


----------



## ShahShah

Thanks everyone, it has just not sunk in yet, I have to keep checking the pee stick to make sure i'm right!!!  

Untome - this time I have had basically stomach cramps and back pains throughout the 2ww, in previous cycles I have not had this and each day the cramping is so bad i just thought that my AF was due.  I've not had sore boobs or anything else, only thing is a metallic taste in morning in mouth, so i put all the cramping down to AF being due.  Each person is different though and has different symptoms so I owuld not read too much into it as some of it can be the medication that we've taken through our body.  xx


----------



## cat-fish

Congrats ShahShah! 

Don't even feel like testing today. It's so obviously not worked this month for me... I just want Sunday to be here now so I can confirm it officially and stop taking the horrible cyclogest and start looking toward the next cycle.


----------



## ShahShah

Smiles - hope your doing better today, lots of love to you and keep positive, i'll be praying for you that it happens soon    xx


----------



## Heart80

Congrats to the new BFPs!! Yay! 

Anyone has trouble sleeping during the 2ww? I think for me it's cos of ohss that I can only lie flat on my back and it gets v uncomfortable after some time. I'm only getting stretches of abt 2-3hrs of sleep at a time. I've also lost appetite. Have been having slight nausea but this morning was the first time I vomited. I put it down to poor diet and lack of sleep? I'm basically just subsisting on my Gatorade   just feelin really really uncomfortable, and can't even walk much. Any one went through this? It's 4 days to my otd. Really thankful for this thread. I would've even more miserable without it.     going out to all waiting for your otds


----------



## cat-fish

I haven't slept properly the whole time since my transfer. It's kind of making me crazy. In my case I think it's mostly because of having a chronic pain condition and not being able to take my painkillers, though I guess the stress and hormones aren't helping!


----------



## Untome

Thanks Shahshah.. You are right, each one is different and each cycle is.. I am feeling so low today as my pains seem to have gone down so much.. Could be good or bad.. I just hope the wicked witch does not show up..

Welcome twl.. I am in a similar situation today, although i didn't have all of your symptoms but the pain seem to have subsided now ( not gone off completely) i am 8dp5dt now. Lets hope it all for good.. When is your testing date??   good luck to you...

Smiles - thinking of you    are you still planning to test on Sunday just to be sure?? I read a diary yesterday (in this site) where someone had a AF but later tested positive and went on to have twin boys...

Heart - I had loss of appetite for the last 2 days.. Don't feel like eating anything, hopefully this would get better soon.. The sleeplessness could be due to OHSS.. Nausea, sickness seem to all link to positive symptoms for BFP.. Hold on there.. Good luck..


----------



## Heart80

Hi cat-fish, I guess it's just ONE more thing to add to the myriad of stuff that's all making this 2ww hard eh?


----------



## Heart80

Hi Untome, I sure hope so. Don't know how I'm gonna last the next couple of days, almost went to see my doc today because of the pain. And I'm also experiencing severe fatigue. Is that a common symptom? Just walking to the kitchen or taking a shower tires me out completely


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Ive been reading this forum for the last couple of days, and hope we all get the results we deserve/ 

Im currently on the 2ww, had our EC on 25.03 with ET on 27.03 and OTD on Wednesday 10th but have menstrual cramps in my usual place and have been feeling really  and  .  Not good signs.  This is our second IVF, after four IUI, and three rounds of clomid.  Im really t the end o this road I feel, and dont think I can go through another round of this, analysing every twinge, watching what I do, worrying Ive overdone it.  They cannot find anything wrong with either of us.  I could handle never being a mother if I had to face up to the fact there was no possibility, but the bit that hurts me is not making my DH a father, he would be a great one.    I feel so utterly useless and am doubting this cycle has worked because of the cramps,  I would have been due tomorrow but dont think Ill even last to OTD.  

Sorry for the rant, and wishing us all


----------



## Tallulla

Well ladies just get out of the hospital and it was as I thought.... Negative😢good luck to all who have OTD this month and shahshah huge congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## Heart80

Sorry abt yr news Tallulla  

Jack5259, do hang in there, we're all here for you.


----------



## zest42day

sorry to gate crash guys, just wanted to jump on and say a huge congrats to shah shah! so glad it's worked out for you.

to everyone else, lots of baby dust 

Zest


----------



## HollyA

So sorry tallulla,thinking of you hun and take care


----------



## alicegreen

Hello

Can you add me too?

We had ICSI, 1 embryo transferred, and testing 10th April.

x


----------



## Peace5

ShahShah, congratulations! I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Tinky27

Can brown bleeding be implantation on day 30? I've been bleeding very lite brown blood since Monday?


----------



## ShahShah

Aah Tallulah so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you    xx


----------



## Purple kitty

Tinky27- I was wondering the same, I have never had spotting before and mine started CD30 & now CD31, I'm in a lot of pain and have had 8 BFN's (excessive i know) so I just resigned that it was AF taking its time & letting me know about it! Would be useful to know if anyone else has had the same that led to BFP?? X

Congratulations to today BFP's & hugs to all the BFN's xxx


----------



## Lizzie79

Congratulations to BFP and big hugs to all BFN

I'm now 4dp 5dt, and the 2ww is driving me insane. I'm not a patient person and although my gp has signed me off work I'm really struggling with the symptoms are they good or bag?

I've Been looking at Caribbean holidays for two and family holidays for three as my mind is spinning!!!!

I'm on patches (evorel) and cyclogest pesseries, having very painful bbs, I usually sleep on my tummy but their so sore I've not been able to. Also gone off coffee even when I normally have 5-6 cups Of Decaf a day, had period type cramps on and off and all day yesterday which was so sore I couldn't even face doing the dishes!  Also having trouble sleeping and mild acknowledges pain. My tummy pain all seems right sided.

This is our first go and otd test is 14th, so still got a long time to wait!

I would welcome any comments as not sure if this is good or bad?...

Xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Purple Kitty,

I'm very confused. We're on a natural cycle this month (inbetween) treatments, so I decided to start taking Agnus Castus to help regulate my cycles. I was amazed that I started spotting on day 30 as normally my cycles are 38-42 days long, but since Monday its only been brown bleeding on and off.

I had my progesterone levels checked on day 26 which came back 14.4 and the doctor has said its unlikely that I ovulated but that they cant be sure?!

He said to do another test in a week if I don't have any fresh red blood.

What have you been experiencing?

xx


----------



## Purple kitty

Tinky27- if I was on a natural cycle I wouldn't ovulate and my cycle would be crazy long.
This month I have had literally every pregnancy symptom you can think of! On a natural cycle my day 21 bloods would be 0.1 or 0.3. This cycle my progesterone level was 50.3!!! I think this is why the symptoms have been so strong and I've been so poorly. This cycle felt so different....and then the spotting started. I don't think I would have had this many BFN's if I was pregnant though!

With a cycle like yours I wouldn't pay too much attention to progesterone tests because it must be so hard to even guess when 7dpo is?!? What treatments are you thinking about trying? X


----------



## Tia-maria

Shahshah BIG CONGRATUALTIONS ON YOUR BFP      x.x.x.x


Can you add me to the list please, had iui today so OTD 18/04/13


----------



## Tinky27

So far we've had 6 months of clomiphene with no success and x3 months of Ovulation Induction with Menopur Injections; the first month was successful, but i miscarried at 4 weeks :-(

We're waiting to see the consultant about our options, but we already know that I don't qualify for IVF on NHS as im 28, so will probably have to go private. IUI has been recommended to us, but I'm concerned about the low success rates in comparison to IVF.

I have been taking Agnus Castus and I'm convinced that its helped to increase my progesterone levels. Mine were 0.9 over christmas and this month 14.4 but like I said I still don't know whether or not I have ovulated?! Its driving me crazy!

I hate being on natural cycles because I feel so much better health wise when i'm on treatment, I guess thats because the menopur injections are giving my body what it needs to function correctly!

xx


----------



## Tinky27

PurpleKitty,

What treatment are you on?

When I fell pregnant in September, I had lots of symptoms including; very sore boobs, constantly going for a wee, upset stomach, constant headaches and extremely fatigued!!! However, despite all those symptoms I was convinced when I started spotting that it was my period, but 4 days later got a positive!! I was told my progesterone was 7.4 and that a miscarriage was going to happen :-( I miscarried 5 days later. 

I guess what I'm saying is we don't always see the symptoms until after because we're so convinced its going to be negative, our minds are very powerful and can play tricks on us!

I feel really strange now though because i've been spotting brown blood for 2/3 days, but no red blood! I'm wondering if that is down to low progesterone levels?!

Also I feel tired and headachey, but no where near how I felt in September with the successful treatment, but then I was on progesterone pessarys and they make you have immense pregnancy symptoms.

Fertility is so confusing!! Us women are so strong. x x x


----------



## Tinky2

Shahshah Big Congratulations on you BFP !!!

I woke up this morning with a really metallic taste in my mouth has anyone else had this ? Trying not to symptom spot. Getting nervous already about testing on Sunday.

X


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi I'm Butterfly girl and on my 2ww after DE ET yesterday.
I love to hear about others in same situ as me.
My tummy is so..... distended!


----------



## Smiles35

Tullulla -


----------



## Purple kitty

Tinky27-
I'm so sorry to hear how you've struggled hun, I've never m/c, I've never had a BFP in my life. I think it would break me if it worked and then I m/c. It amazes me when I read how strong the ladies are in this forum.

I'm about to start 2nd cycle of clomid when the spotting turns to full AF. It's not agreeing with me at all but I think that it's the higher level of progesterone that is causing all the pregnancy symptoms.

I don't think the brown spotting is because of low progesterone because it doesn't make sense that I have it too on a cycle where progesterone was at its highest ever, just a thought, I don't know for sure.

Im curious as to why don't you qualify for IVF at age 28?!? That seams very unfair! X


----------



## tlw

Hi Untome- my test date is supposed to be the 13th April, which will be 15dp5dt.  It seems sooo far away and I am already going insane !  I have a HPT and am resisting the urge to use it until at least 10dpt as I know I will just torture myself if it is a BFN at this stage.

Thanks everyone for prayers and good luck wishes.  The same to all of you on this 2ww rollercoaster xx


----------



## JJG

Hi Ladies

This is my first post on a 2ww forum, never made it this far in treatment before!

Just after a little bit of advice, I had OI on 25th March after Clomid. Managed to grow my first decent size follicle! I'm due to have a blood test on the 8th April which will be CD28 / 15 days after trigger shot. We're actually going to be on holiday, very bad timing! My thought is to do a hpt that morning and   for a BFP but I'm concerned I might get a false positive if the trigger shot is still in my system...

So do I risk doing a home pregnancy test or just stick to the blood test as I have found a private walk in clinic I can go too whilst we're away.

Congratulations to all you ladies that got BFP's, really does give me hope.

Jenna x


----------



## carol610

Hello all, am new to this thread, though I lingered on FF this time last year.  

Congrats to all the BFP's so far, and   for the BFN's - I feel for you having been there myself!!

This is my (hopefully lucky) third attempt at IVF.  This time, we've opted to use donor embryo's as I just couldnt face another trying to use my own decidedly poor egg stocks!!  So we've just got back from a week in Greece as we used the Serum Clinic.  Had ET on Good Friday (29th) where 3 blastos were popped in and OTD is 10th April.  So now 6dp5dt.

Am feeling quite laid back about it all, though as I'm back to work today and got a computer screen in front of me, I have been  naughtily on google today, and have just spent the last hour or so reading all 34 pages of this thread      I thought that going back to work and being busy would be good, but once I'd cleared my backlog of emails, I've basically been doing nothing productive whatsoever!  I find it really hard to concentrate on anything, and not sure if that's the stress of TTC or all the hormones.

Previously on 2ww, I've only had to take two cyclogest per day, but on this cycle, the clinic had prescribed three progynova (oestrogen) and four cyclogest (progesterone) and baby aspirin per day.  I think that the double dose of progesterone is making my 'fake' pregnancy symptoms worse than before, so I'm trying not to read too much into it...... I've had slight cramping throughout, my boobs are big and sore when I lie on them and my belly is hard and full.  I also had the WORST constipation EVER a coouple of days after transfer..... was in agony but now I'm on dried figs and other high-fibre foods, it's a lot better (sorry TMI).  

Anyway, good luck everyone and   

Carol


----------



## jblox78

Carol610!!!!  We were Bare Chocolate Bunnies together last year!!!  I've been over to Serum too for hysto and on 2ww with our second NHS IVF - I had ET on Good Friday too and OTD is the day after yours - fingers crossed we are both lucky this time...

Hugs,

Jen xxx


----------



## carol610

Hi jen. i spotted you when i was reading through this thread and was gonna pm you but i had  to leave work!  if i remember rightly we were very close on our dates thos time last year too and amazing that youve done the serum thang too!! Its lovely to be going through it all with you again too.... though lets hope we'll be lucky this time and ee can go through a whole 9 months together! 
X


----------



## Tinky27

Purple kitty,

When it comes to treatment on the NHS the rules are very unfair. I don't qualify for IVF because i'm 28. Its disgusting! It shouldn't be based on age, it should be based on the treatment you've had so far. It makes no difference if I have treatment on the NHS now, or in 2 years time... The only difference is its more likely to work now than it is in two years!!!

:-(


----------



## Butterfly girl

Carol, your ET story sounds like mine! I had mine yesterday in Athens.
3 x 5day Blasts.
I have cramping and a belly thats hard n huge.
I'm on 4 progesterone and 6 estrogen per day plus heparin injections.
My testing date is 15th.
Good luck  to you and also jblox


----------



## kazza236

Evening ladies  Congrats to all the BFP's so far, hopefully they're the first of many   

  to all the BFN's   

I am one day late for AF, pretty sure I ovulated 15 days ago so goodness knows where AF is! Tested on Monday and today - both BFN so I'm out this month (haven't BD since CD13). I'm supposed to be doing one more cycle of clomid at 100mg but after the side effects I had this time I'm not taking it again so will be all natural cycles for us now (perhaps with preseeed!) until we get funding for IVF. 

Good luck and baby dust


----------



## chermster

Congrats to all those lovely BFPs    Some fantastic results and muchos    to those who have got a BFN, but keep trying if you can.


I have been a bad girl and tested early on d10IUI. Its my second cycle of IUI this year and I have been testing every day since IUI to check when Ovitrelle out of my system, using preg tests acquired via amazon. First time it hcg left me around day 5-6. This time I forgot to test on first few days and never seen a trace. Anyhow today I have got a BFP    have tested 3 times (also used a first response tonight) faint but very definite positive line. 


Hoping it sticks! And is a real positive. I am testament to why you shouldnt test early as we can't celebrate as we can't be 100% sure! This is my 4th IUI overall so I should know better! so sitting on sofa feeling more hope then I did have, but also a bit perplexed! (and a bit cross with myself!).


.....thought I'd share my story just in case any of you are  tempted to test early! For me roll on 10th April. 


Lots of baby dust xxxx


.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

I know this is terrible as I only had et yesterday. But I decided to poas just so I could see a positive! I know it wouldn't be a real one but just wanted to to see those words! I took hcg injection on Saturday so only 5 days ago and the test said negative! Why did I do it?! And why isn't it positive?!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

So sorry to Tallulah and Kazza236 on your BFN     

Welcome to our new ladies today, 

 for OTD testing tomorrow staceyq

 all around  

Donna


----------



## discodiva77

Well tomorrow I'll be 14dpiui and even though I POAS this morning and got a BFN I think I will test again in the morning (if the witch doesn't appear through the night).  I still have not had any spotting which I normally get running up to AF but I have had some crampy discomfort in my tummy tonight. Worried its AF brewing but still trying to hope for the best as I've read plenty of stories on here about a BFN turning into a BFP a few days later.  Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!! Xxx


----------



## Woodie77

Good luck discodiva, I'm on the same page!!!
Here is hoping ... Xx


----------



## discodiva77

Fingers crossed for us both Woodie77!!!  Lets hope our BFN turn into BFP!! Xxx


----------



## kathypg

Tallulah and kazza sorry to hear about your bfn lotsa   

staceyq - wishing you lotsa luck for tomorrow

xx


----------



## Purple kitty

Kazza, I have been waiting to see how you got on as we were the only people on clomid for a little while. I'm so sorry for your BFN  
and I'm really sorry to hear that your side effects are so bad that you do not want another cycle. I can totally sympathise with that as I'm having a rough time on 50mg. I was wondering if (this is probably a very silly question) the side effects get worse with the higher the dose? Did any of your cycles get any easier?
I'm going to start cycle 2 on 50 mg tomorrow and i'm dreading it   I really dont want to take it anymore. DH really wants me to try 2 more cycles as he thinks it will get easier?!?   

 Hoping to wake up to lots more BFP's tomorrow, good luck ladies! and   to all of us BFN's x


----------



## discodiva77

Morning ladies - I'm now 14dpiui this morning and still no sign of AF but I POAS again this morning and its still BFN!!!!! Its just the cheapy thin paper stick ones ive used the last 2 mornings - are these usually reliable? I just don't know what's going on and it's killing me. Has anyone else has BFN at 14dpiui but went on to get a BFP? X


----------



## Nutpot

Discodiva, i'm exactly the same as you 14dpiui and BFN. I want to stay positive but I know in my heart that it's all over. I tested with first response and I KNOW it would have shown positive by now as it did with my son.

Sorry to all the BFN's


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Just to say, my clinic recommends using clearblue as its 99% accurate.  Good luck.


----------



## Untome

Good luck to everyone who are testing today!!! Loads of   

I am 9dp5dt today so hoping to test tomorrow if the wicked witch does not show up today.. All my symptoms have gone and it feels like AF is lurking around the corner..  

Purple kitty - I was on clomid the whole of last year and the few months in 2011.. was on 150mg, luckily I didn't have many side effects or may I just got used to it, it used to work for me for while. I got pregnant twice but m/c.. However soon after I had an ectopic my body stopped reacting to it strangely... So had to opt for IVF.. Good luck with it, hope the side effects subside as you go along..

holly - how r u doing? Did you test today?? Good luck for the BFP you so deserve....


----------



## discodiva77

Hi nutpot & jack5259. Its just so frustrating when you're getting BFNs but AF hasn't arrived!!!  Nutpot im assuming AF still isnt here for you either? I just bought these cheapy tests for the first time this month as I have spent a small fortune on clearblue tests & digi tests. Figured they'd help with the poas addiction without breaking the bank! Lol.  According to my clinic AF should have arrived yesterday so im officially 1 day late but I think I'll hang off buying an expensive digi test till im a few days late (if I get there!). Coz my body could be playing tricks on me and AF could turn up out of nowhere!! X!


----------



## tlw

Oh my god- got up this morning and just couldn't avoid the lure of the HPTs in my drawer, despite the fact I am only 8dp5dt.  But it is a BFP!!!!!  - very faint line but definitely there...  I did not have any hcg injections prior to implant (for some reason you don't have them for donor eggs) so the only way I can have hcg in my system is from implanted babies?  Torturing myself even more now- what are the chances of a false positive? Aaaah- another week until my blood test, I will be totally insane by then!


----------



## Stacyq

Hi all. 

Well i waitin until 2.30am this morning and then did my test and its a BFP!!!!!      

So so pleased, still cant quite believe it! Thank you to everyone on here for all their support and good luck to everyone else that is testing this month xxxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Congratulations Stacy, really pleasd for you!! This thread is seeing so many BFPs, it's great!      

Tlw - there is no such thing as a false positive, especially if you didn't take the trigger so it looks like you are pregnant!


----------



## Nutpot

Discodiva, no AF hasn't arrived but i'm expecting it on Sunday. I'm very regular and I normally have a 29 day cycle, so i'm pretty sure I would have had a positive by now.

Congrats to the BFP's!!!!


----------



## cat-fish

Congrats to the BFPs! 

I'm fairly sure I'm out... negative test at 9dp5dt and feeling very premenstrual suddenly. Looks like I get to do all this again in May, heh... going to try to relax and look after myself in the meantime. It's kind of hard not to panic and think something must be horribly wrong, but I guess some cycles you just aren't lucky?


----------



## Tinky27

Purple Kitty,

I had six months of clomiphene. It worked in producing quality eggs and ovulation as far as I know, but no pregnancy. I found the six months hell. I experienced horrible side effects, so it was a HUGE relief to start ovulation induction with injectables....and that's with me having a needle phobia!!!

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Purple Kitty,

Are you still bleeding? Mine is very very light now, almost nothing and still only brown blood. Wish I knew what it was?!!!!!

If it was my period it wasn't normal :-(


----------



## Amy7

to tlw and Stacyq    

It's definitely over for me, tested again this morning (11dp5dt) and still negative. OTD is tomorrow but I don't see how it can change to a BFP. 
Now I really want AF to arrive so I can move on and hopefully I can start a new cycle around June/July. 

 to everyone testing this Sunday!


----------



## Tinky27

Amy7,

Don't loose hope just yet... I fell pregnant after treatment in September and didn't get a positive until two days after the OTD! Sadly I miscarried, but its not an exact science so I would wait and see if your AF arrives 

I started bleeding brown blood and assumed it was my AF, but it wasn't! In some ways I wish I hadn't done the test, but I guess I needed to know it had worked.

Fingers crossed for you x x x x x


----------



## Tinky27

That was Ovulation Induction treatment, not IVF. But its not over until your AF arrives!! 

Fingers Crossed for You x x x


----------



## Fairy_Dust

TLW & Staceyq

For all those waiting to test or beleive it not to have worked please dont give up   

F-D x


----------



## carol610

congrats to tlw & stacyq.  you must be over the moon!

Chermster  hope your faint line gets darker!  you've got the same OTD as me and now I'm seriously tempted to use one of the 3 HPTs I found in the bathroom cabinet this morning, but am trying to stay strong and hold out to Sunday at the earliest!

Bringmesunshine - what a downer to see a negative so soon after the hCG injection.  Perhaps its just cleared your system quickly, if thats possible?

Butterfly girl - wow, I thought I was on a lot of meds post ET....  my hats off to you for having to do all that!  How did you find Serum?  We were going to use frozen but kinda felt pushed into using fresh  (which of course I wont mind if it works but will be mightily peeved if it is doesnt due to the extra cost haha), though we thought Penny and the rest of the staff were lovely and kind.

Discodiva, Woodie, Nutpot, Catfish and Amy7 - really hope you guys get a turnaround in the results of the early pee tests     for you all  and Kazza         double dose for you hun

As for me, second day back at work and as you can see, productiveness is still at an all time low and I'm time-wasting on here   .  Made the mistake of watching One Born last night whilst OH was out (he doesnt like watching it) and had a few tears - I should know better!  Overall though, still feeling quite bouyant... think the Greek sunshine fix is still in my system!  Just a bit frustrated taht I can't plan ahead (I'm a planner).  Its my 40th in 2 months, so I need to know whether I'm gonna be getting ratted throughout the whole of June, or whether I need to be planning relaxing spa breaks with friends!!  Roll on the 10th, and then life can move on one way or another.


----------



## Amy7

Thank you Tinky27, Fairy_Dust and carol610

Tinky27 - I also had brown spotting (very little though) for the last 4 day but no sign of AF yet. 

carol610 - I also like watching One born but DH doesn't so I can't watch it when he is there


----------



## Tinky27

I am going out of my mind. I hate being on a natural cycle because I don't know where my body is at! :-(

I have been bleeding very light brown blood for 3 days, but no red blood. The doctor says I should do a test in a few days, but its highly unlikely I could be pregnant as my progesterone levels were only 14.4....

Any advice?!!!

I hate this. I wish my period would just start proper because now I keep thinking there is a chance which is silly.


----------



## Amy7

Tinky27, I would wait for a few more days then do a blood test again.


----------



## Tinky27

It's so unlikely that I've even ovulated without treatment, as I don't normally, but the doctor said with a progesterone level of 14.4 he couldn't say for sure!

I've had a dull achey belly for days, but no red blood. I always have light periods, but never have I not had any red blood.

I have started taking agnus castus so hoping its nothing to do with that?

It's worse now because I keep thinking there is a chance, but I have no other symtpoms :-(


----------



## Fairy_Dust

so sorry that you are in limbo tinky - I cant be of any help as I dont have natural cycles to start with 

Hope you find out soon x x x


----------



## Tinky27

Thank you fairy dust x

I honesty don't know what to think! 

My belly is achey but that's it. Also I had some headaches, but that's it.

I Just want to know for sure.

I last did a test on Monday which was negative.

Do you know what your progesterone levels need to be to ovulate?


----------



## Tinky27

I can't bare to do another test because the disappointment is too much :-(


----------



## Amy7

Tinky27, as Fairy_Dust, I don't know anything about natural cycle.
Once I did a blood test to see if I was ovulating and they also told me the same thing, they couldn't say for sure whether or not I was ovulating. Probably they could have known better if they did some scans on top of blood test. Don't take my word for it though I'm just guessing. 

Don't take any other tests, just wait and try not to think too much (I know it's easier said than done). 
For me I just hope for the best and prepare for the worst. If this cycle doesn't work then I'll do another one. The more we try the better chance we will be pregnant. So, don't loose hope and don't be too hard on yourself, we will have our baby one day.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Amy - they are lovely words - "we will have our baby one day." x x x


----------



## Tinky27

Yes they are lovely words x

It's the not knowing that's more painful than anything else!

How do we get through it?


----------



## Tracey 10

"hope for the best and prepare for the worst" describes my head space perfectly at the moment.


----------



## LfcBaby

hi all
i recently had ICSI an my OTD is 16th april please can i join?? thanks
also every mornin im gettin pains in my belly like i need the toilet, i was diagnosed with constipation an the medicine they gave me helped but im still in a lot of discomfort after, is this due to ET and pesseries or is there somethin wrong? hope someone can shed a light on this for me pls thanks 
xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi LfcBaby,

I haven't had IVF... yet, so I'm not sure whether the symptoms you are feeling are normal. If your worried I would speak to your clinic.

Try not to worry though, all the treatments we have cause masses of side effects, so we just have to ride it out! 

Fingers crossed for you. Is this your first treatment?

xx


----------



## LfcBaby

thanks tinky27...i did go to the clinic when i first started gettin the pain an they diagnosed constipation but there is no way I'm that now lol hopefully the pain will subside soon...
yes this is our first go at ICSI so I'm Reading up on others to see if I'm experiencing similar things, thanks again for your advice
take care xx


----------



## Tinky27

No worries. Good Luck


----------



## chermster

@carol610 don't test as it is unlikely to answer any questions, just make your more confused and anxious. I was convinced it wouldnt work as i am technically a bit old for IUI, so for me it did give me a bit more positivity and hope.....so I guess it depends what frame of ind you are in. I am keeping everything crossed for you (especially as we share the same 'official' test date and the same first name!)   


Saying that, i do not pratice what i preach, i am a complete hypocrite and I have tested again today, now day 12post IUI and still BFP and darker line       


Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hello

I had really bad acid reflux yesterday after lunch which lasted until 7pm and now its back...

I cant keep off google to see what it means   

This is so hard!

F-D x


----------



## Tinky27

Google is our worst enemy!!!xx


----------



## higham8

hi all hope you dont mind me joining, im also on the 2ww wait after having my 1st iui today, don't know how im gonna cope but hopefully i will, hoping to join bfp club good luck to you all  

donna marie - im on the 2ww wait can you add me to the list my otd is 20th april had iui today thanks


----------



## ShahShah

Congrats tlw and Staceyq, more BFPs   

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. xx


----------



## kathypg

staceyq and tlw   

So glad to hear the good news!!

Not long now left for me


----------



## Purple kitty

Thank you to everyone who has replied and shared their experiences on Clomid, you've all been a great help and have given me a much better outlook for my next cycle, thank you so much.

Tinky27- I'm at the John Radcliffe hospital in Oxford and they say that you progesterone levels on CD21 need to be 16 to say that you've ovulated.  Your result of 14.4 is very close and because of your cycle length it's really hard to pin point your CD21 ?!?

Thinking of all you ladies in Limbo, hang on in there x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

 to stacyq and tlw on your BFP

Welcome to the new ladies today,

 to amy7 for OTD tomorrow

 and  all around

Donna


----------



## HollyA

Hi ladies...

Sorry not a lot of personals today,am in Yorkshire for a family wedding and had an early start so am exhausted!

Welcome to new ladies joining us being pupo...good luck!!!  

Congratulations to row and staceyq...amazing new!!

Afm after being 100% convinced I wasn't pg,I caved and poas this morning and it was a bfp!! Shocked was understatement,stood staring at it with DH and the took a photo and then checked again and again...still bfp!!

Otd is Sunday so will test again then with clinic test and a pee stick to double triple check


----------



## Untome

to twl, staceyq and Holly... Keep the BFPs cominggg...


Good luck for those testing tomorrow ..  

Xx


----------



## icklesmudge

Hi ladies,

I have joined the 2ww club today. I've had egg share IVF and had 2 grade 2 embies transferred this morning.

Am so nervous, this is our 1st and only try so praying it works 

Have an app at the clinic on the 19th Apr for a test and praying to join the BFP club


----------



## Tracey 10

Lfcbaby I had bad constipation following ET then when that eased I felt really uncomfortable and heavy around the womb area and under - felt like everything was going to fall out!  I think it was bruising from EC and eased after a few days - have been bit constipated since but eating a kiwi a day and lots of water seems to be helping.

One day closer ladies    

Am starting to get very tempted to do an early test, especially after reading everyone's posts on here   but am still only 9dp2dt (think I got that right this time!) so 5 sleeps to go!


----------



## kathypg

HollyW - So glad to hear about the BFP. Really happy for you


----------



## Tinky27

Purple kitty,

Thanks for your reply. 

I'm relieved to hear someone say they've been advised 16!!
My doctor said they look for 20's and 30's which left me feeling very disheartened, especially since it was only 0.9 in December!!

I hate not knowing :-( 

I had my blood test 4 days before my "brown bleeding" started, I think its supposed to be 7 days, so I'm not sure whether my levels would have been higher or lower?! 

Confused.com 

x


----------



## HollyA

Thanks ladies...although think ohss has come back to bite me in the bum!! Been awake since 4 with excruciating cramps,bloating,being sick and shoulder pains...also painful in stomach when breathe   Desperately upset!! Did another testmongst it all and another bfp came up really quick and dark...if both stuck then could explain it??


----------



## Untome

Fantastic on the dark line Holly... Surely both the twins stuck.. Take care and get good rest.. Hopefully this is a good sign for you..

Hi to all the newbies...

AFM - caved in this morning and poas at 2:00am..and it came back with bfn... Gutted    for some reasons I was so positive this time but that doesn't seem to hold on... I am 10dp5dt today, official test date tomm but I am not expecting the result to change tomm.. Need to sit and wait for AF to turn up now.. Me and DH are devastated  is an understatement..


----------



## Smiles35

Holly - congratulations, so happy for you!! Make sure you get the OHSS checked out before it gets worse xx

Untome - so sorry Hun


----------



## Tinky2

Holly congratulations !!!hope u feel better later and can still enjoy the wedding.


I'm still holding out to test tomorrow as we have the same OTD.

X


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Morning girls. 
My pessaries are getting harder to go in... Is this a bad sign?  
FD x


----------



## MGillie

Hi Everyone
I'm new to all of this, so hope you don't mind me joining this thread. We are in 2WW with OTD of 15/04 - Donna Marie please can you add me to the list.
I had a facial yesterday (no aromatherapy oils) and whilst I really enjoyed it, I then spent half the night lying awake worrying about it. Is it OK to have facial / massage during 2WW.
Thank you so much!


----------



## cat-fish

Congrats Holly!

Another bfn for me today - not sure why I even bothered testing honestly, I know I'm not pregnant at this point. OTD tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to just getting that over so I can move on and start looking toward the next cycle.


----------



## BeckyA

Good morning ladies!

 to all the BFPs and   to all the BFNs.

AFM - unsurprisingly AF showed up yesterday so game over for this month.  I am quite positive however as I now have a hysteroscopy next week to see what the problem with my cervix is, so hopefully we can sort that out and try again with IUI in May!

Love and baby dust to all,
Becky x


----------



## Amy7

HollyW -  

Untome - so sorry  

Afm, today is OTD and another BFN. 

Good luck to everyone testing this month!


----------



## cat-fish

... I just looked at my test again (after about 15 minutes?) and there's a faint shadowy little line?!?

I'm about 99% sure it's an evap because the test just generally looks a bit weird somehow and I can't really tell if there's any colour in the line, but ARGH. Now I'm going to be getting my hopes up for tomorrow, just to probably have them all crushed again.


----------



## Tinky27

Morning FairyDust,

I had the same problem on my last treatment. I became very sore and swollen inside, but I'm afraid there's nothing you can do about it, the nurse did suggest to me that I could cut down, but I didn't want to take the risk!

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Catfish,

Its sounds like your doing what I do, staring at the test so much you imagine the line is there when sadly it is not :-(

I did it only yesterday! 

Throw it in the bin and don't look at it anymore, try and relax and wait to test again tomorrow.

I know its hard sweet

xxx


----------



## cat-fish

No, there is a line. Trust me, I've been staring at blank white tests all week trying to imagine a line but this one looks different.

I just think it's an evap. Or a crappy test. It looks different, but it doesn't look how it's _meant_ to look. I'm just annoyed at myself for even doing this right before OTD because as much as I tell myself "that is not what a positive line looks like", it's still messing with my head.

[eta: line has now disappeared?! I'm going to write this one off as a messed-up test. It looked weird and blotchy anyway. I have one left so I can always use it later and be reassured by its total stark whiteness.)


----------



## discodiva77

Congrats to today's BFPs!!

AFM - still no AF but still BFN on all 3 hpt. Tested AF due date (thu), tested 14 dpiui (fri) & again this morning and all BFN!!! Was at a wedding all day yesterday and around 7pm I had some bright red spotting when i went to the toilet, but then it totally went away. This morning I have a tiny amount of brown cm when i wipe (sorry tmi) Guess this is AF rearing her ugly head. Gutted!!!! X


----------



## Tinky27

discodiva,

sounds like your in the same crappy situation as me....the waiting game!!

I am on a natural cycle this month, started spotting brown blood only on CD30 and since then its been on and off, but no red blood?! 

I have no idea if it is a bizarre period or something else, but had a negative blood test yesterday?! Surely there cant be a chance this late in my cycle??

xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Don't give up yet tinky... When do you think you will test ?

I'm 16dpo and no sign of the witch yet (I'm on pessaries so that would be the reason for her not arriving) but I am so scared of testing


----------



## Tinky27

Fairydust,

I'm now on day 37... and still only spotting brown blood, although I hardly had any yesterday. My tummy is achey and I had back ache last night, but still no red blood?! I tested yesterday and was negative, so I cant be pregnant surely?!

I hate testing. I cant bare the disappointment. 

xx


----------



## Tinky27

I have no idea whether I've had a messed up period, or whether I haven't actually had one, nothing makes sense!

In December I had a period and my progesterone was only 0.9. This month is was 14.4 (they couldn't say if i'd ovulated) and no period?!

I've always had light periods and more often brown then red blood, but I do always have red blood!! 

xx


----------



## BrightKat

Hi Girls,

Donna Marie can you add me to the front page please, we have done DEIVF OTD 20th April.

3 blasts on board  

 to us all

xx


----------



## Tinky27

discodiva,

I meant to say  I had negative pregnancy test yesterday, not blood test.

x


----------



## ShahShah

HollyW - Congratulations on your BFP.  

Tinky 27, Catfish - So sorry to hear your news,    

Good luck to all those testing xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Amy7 and BeckyA so sorry to read of your results, be kind to yourselves     

Welcome to icklesmudge, MGillie and BrightKat

 to Holly

Lots of OTD testers tomorrow
 kathypg, saz73, tinky2, untome, carolj and cat-fish

Sending  and  all around

                   

Donna


----------



## simone546

Hi ladies can I join you please? I have 2 blasts on board and my OTD is 17th April.

Does anyone else worry about sneezing/coughing/laughing/going to the loo?!  

xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Laughing is supposed to help implantation Jessica, so plenty of that! X


----------



## annie.moon

Hi all,

Only three days into 2ww. How can it seem so long?!

Since transfer two close friends have told me that they're pregnant. It's hard.

Trying to keep positive. Come on tiny one!!!

Annie


----------



## Carly82

Hi ladies,

Can I join you this month please 

I'm trying naturally at the moment, will be starting chlomid next month if no BFP this month.
Af is due around 12th April.

Carly xx


----------



## Tinky27

Help?!

I'm totally freaking out as I write this message... This month we are on a natural cycle (between treatments), so I decided to start taking Agnus Castus to help my progesterone levels, so I was amazed when I started spotting on DAY 30 of my cycle.

I've been spotting only brown blood since then, which has stopped today, but i've just done a pregnancy test this morning DAY 38 and there IS A FAINT FAINT LINE. I thought i imagined it at first, but my partner said he can see it too!!!

I'm so scared because I miscarried in September last year and was also bleeding then for 5 days before I had a positive pregnancy test. I'm terrified this is just another chemical pregnancy, my belly is really aching and crampy, but no other symptoms!!!

I've just found some left over progesterone pessarys from previous treatment, so have used them until I can see the doctor tomorrow.

I know I have to keep a level head, but I feel so sick with excitement.

I know this will only end in disappointment though :-(

Any advice? Hope all this makes sense I cant think straight.


----------



## Tinky2

Hi tinky 27 try to stay calm  I think you are doing the right thing going to see ur doctor tomorrow I am sure they will be able to advise and also maybe do a blood test to check HCG levels ?

I woke up at 6 am this morning our official OTD to POAS and I am still in shock it is a BFP ! ! 

I had to do 2 tests just to make sure our eyes were not deceiving us !!  Just got to pray our little embie continues to stick now.

Good luck to everyone else testing today and the rest of the month x x x


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATULATIONS Tinky2 x  

I feel so sick. I don't know what to think. The line is soo faint. I'm   its not another chemical pregnancy.

I hope using the progesterone pessary was the right thing to do?!?!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Morning. 

As everyone else who had 5dt had an OTD of today I tested this morning and got "not pregnant" staring back at me. 
My OTD has been brought forward to Tuesday so will retest then but chances of it changing are low to minimal


----------



## simone546

fairy dust -   I'm so sorry  

Tinky27 -     its not a chemial

tinky2 - congrats!


----------



## discodiva77

Oh Tinky27 I really hope it is a BFP for you!!!!!!  

Congrats on your BFP Tinky2!   

Why can't our bodies be more straight forward? The 2WW is hell enough without it dragging on for days afterwards with BFNs and no AF!!  I'm still in the same boat. I'm now 3dp expected AF date (counted as 14 days after my ovitrelle injection) and still no AF. I had a very small amount of bright red blood on Fri (14 dpIUI), followed by a very small amount of brown CM on Sat. I have checked this morning and there's nothing at all!!! I'm just soooo confused and stuck in limbo.  I just wish if the witch is going to show that she comes sooner rather than later and puts me out of my misery and I can start preparing myself for the next cycle of IUI. With every day that passes and AF doesn't show I keep wondering and hoping that I'm pregnant (even though ive had 3 negative hpt on Thu,Fri & Sat) which is just going to make the fall that much harder when AF does finally arrive!!  Sorry for the moan ladies - I'm just so confused!!!  X


----------



## kathypg

Tinky27 - I think it is a good that you take the progesterone pessaries. Hopefully everything will turn out ok  

Fairy dust - I would wait till OTD   for you

Tinky 2 - Congratulations!!!

discodiva77 - What a horrible feeling when AF is late and still getting BFN. Thinking of you xx

AFM - I couldn't sleep so ended up testing at 2am and got a BFP. Still in shock!

Wishing everybody else testing lots more BFPs


----------



## Tinky27

I phoned the NHS helpline so have an appointment at my local hospital at 12pm.

I'm so worried its another chemical pregnancy :-(

My stomach is literally in knots


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulation Kathypg!!!    that's great news!!!

Fairydust - I hope you get your BFP on your OTD!


----------



## Tinky27

The line is very very faint, so almost cant see it, but its only appeared today. This is exactly what happened in september, I didn't realise I was pregnant until 5 days after bleeding started, then it went away.

I dont have any other symptoms whatsoever.... in September I had very sore boobs, back ache, headache, extreme fatigue, but this time nothing, just heavy aching stomach so I don't know if that is a good thing or not.

         let it be ok.


----------



## Woodie77

Discodiva, I am in exactly the same boat and think I know in my heart of hearts that I'm not pregnant but no AF just drags it out with that little bit of hope. I really hope for both of us that things turn around, it does happen!  

Congrats to the tinky's!! This month has certainly been a good one!
Xxx


----------



## kathypg

Tinky27 - i have an aching feeling in my stomach that comes and goes sometimes stronger than others. Don't know if that helps. I hope it works out for you xx


----------



## Tinky27

Are you pregnant kathypg?

I'm so anxious, i'm wondering if I should go buy another test in case the other one could be wrong as the line is very very faint.

It must be a bad sign its so faint on day 38 of my cycle?!!


----------



## Tinky27

The brown spotting started on CD31 and stopped yesterday CD37. There has been no red blood, only brown and very very light. 

I don't have sore boobs or anything, just very heavy achey belly.

So confused this feels so different to my chemical pregnancy in September, but then again I was on treatment then and on the pessarys, whereas this month has been natural. 

Perhaps the test is an evaporation line?!


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies!

Congratulations to all the BFPs and   to those who haven't had good news this time...

Tinky 27 - keeping everything crossed for you - please try to relax until your appointment this afternoon - I know it's difficult but there is no way of definitely knowing until you've seen the doctor...  

AFM 9dp2dt - trying to ignore everything - definitely not testing before OTD - am quite enjoying the PUPO bubble this time...

Hugs to all,

Jen xxxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hey Woodie77. How many days late are you now?

Well I'm pretty sure it's all over for me this month! I started bleeding (red) about 20 mins ago and getting the horrible cramps and backache that always come with AF for me. So I guess it's a BFN for me again this month. I'm devastated!!!   I'm also all alone as DH is away to a car racing championship day up at Knockhill so trying to hold myself together!!  Think I'll do some housework to keep myself busy and treat myself to a long hot bath tonight!

I'll keep everything crossed for all you ladies who are still to test and i'll be hanging around to hear some more BFPs!! It gives me hope!!!  Xxx


----------



## kathypg

Tinky27 - Yes I got my BFP this morning. Keep strong. Hope it goes well at the appt xx


----------



## cat-fish

Unsurprisingly, I'm out. Feeling pretty ok about it, I'm just going to relax and look after myself for the next month and then try again.

Congrats to everyone with BFPs and crossing my fingers for Tinky27


----------



## Butterfly girl

I just gotta say this 2ww sucks big time! My OTD is 15th April. I'm currently 4dpET with donor eggs and 3 embies on board.
Woke up with cramps, on and off.
Does it get any easier?
What day should I POAS?


----------



## Untome

Hi sorry cat-fish 

I am in the same state now bfn this morning again.. Waiting for my AF to start fully.. Not sure if I need to stop my pessaries for it to start..

How long do we need to wait until the next FET cycle?? Any ideas, does the clinic help you find the cause for the failure before the next attempt?? 

Congrats on all those BFPs.. Good luck tinky27, hope it is all good news for you..


----------



## LfcBaby

Hi everyone
Hope someone can help, is it normal to still be in so much discomfort a week after EC? I'm gettin so worried somethin is goin wrong 
Any suggestion please 
Thanks xx


----------



## HollyA

I'm so sorry for ladies with bfn,can't imagine how you must be feeling   

Hi to all and good luck to everyone still pupo and waiting for otd!!
I got my official BFP today but am in bed poorly so not been able to enjoy it   

Anyway I just wondered if now I have BFP whether I still need to do use the pessaries 

On my phone so sorry no personals xxx


----------



## tlw

Hi HollyW- great news on your official BFP.  I have another 5 days to wait for my OTD, so just keeping everything crossed after my positive home test.  I have been told if I am positive on OTD that I must continue with the pessaries up to the 8 week ultrasound scan.  Not sure if that is a common protocol or particular to my clinic/Spain?
Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww.....xx


----------



## HollyA

Oh ok,I don't have enough to carry on for 8 weeks. Will call the clinic & ask tomorrow

Thanks tlw


----------



## cat-fish

Lfc - I was still very sore and uncomfortable a week after EC, think it was starting to feel better by then but not back to normal.

Untome, my clinic said they want me to wait one full cycle before trying again, but I think different clinics do it differently, so asking yours is probably the best bet.


----------



## Woodie77

Hi discodiva, I'm not really sure when AF due when doing iui but it's 14 days post iui tomorrow. How are you doing? Hope your DH is home soon to give you some TLC! I gen do what you're doing, along with eating smoked salmon and a large glass of vino!! Will wait for AF first though! My DH has already moved on to next cycle which will be icsi, am hoping we get a short break!

Hi catfish and untome, hope you're both doing ok.

Congratulating all the BFP ladies, helps to know it can work ... Xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Had my appointment at the hospital today after seeing a faint positive this morning....The doctor was absolutely vile to me!!!

His test showed a shadow, but he said he wouldn't class that as positive?! I didn't imagine the line on my pregnancy test this morning though, both my partner and dad can see a line there!!

He said I was either never pregnant and had a dodgy test (because his was negative), or I am having an early miscarriage?!

I have no idea what to think, but will be seeing my doctor first thing tomorrow. I still haven't had any red bleeding and the brown spotting has stopped?!

I have brought a digital pregnancy test and two other early tests, but cant bring myself to do it again until tomorrow morning.

I sat in the hospital car park crying for an hour before I could drive, the doctor didn't care and made me feel as though I shouldn't have taken up an appointment, but I only did what the NHS helpline advised!! 

So devastated! I have no idea whether, I was, or am pregnant and if I am when am I going to bleed?!

He was so rude to me and said taking progesterone pessarys "was a waste of my time"   He was such a strange man and even asked if we'd had sex at all over the last month?!!!!


----------



## simone546

Tinky27 - what a horrible dr!  I thought they were supposed to have empathy - especially gynae/obs docs!   
Is there another hospital you could get referred to? When I had my PUL last year in took a long time for bleeding to start (several weeks) as HCG levels needed to get right back to zero.


----------



## Tinky27

He was vile Jjessica. Words cannot describe how he made me feel. 

I have no idea if I was, or am pregnant now, just have to wait..... but he was pretty adamant either way that its not viable. He didn't do a blood test, only a dip stick test, there was a shadow but he said he wouldn't count that as a positive?! There was however a line when I tested?!


----------



## Tinky27

I was only at the hospital because it was the out of hours service, I went there on the NHS directs advice! He had such an attitude!!

All i know is the test was positive this morning, haven't tested since, going to wait till the morning. I have back pain and achey belly, but still no bleeding, even the brown bleeding has stopped?!


----------



## Woodie77

Hi tinky27, sending you big  . Dr sounds like a nob (pardon my french!) but how can he know from pee on a stick and no bloods. Test in the morning and see your gp tomorrow. Take care xx


----------



## Tinky27

He was totally a  kn*b!! I'm not sure either?! He was that stupid he actually asked me if we'd had sex at all in the last month, that was after I said we have been TTC and having fertility treatment for 2 years!!!


----------



## Nutpot

to you Tinky, how bloody awful!!!!   

 for me   xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks nutpot. Sorry to hear you have a BFN :-(

Hugs x x x


----------



## Fairy_Dust

So sorry that you received the bad news from such an uncaring doctor. Hope you find more answers off your GP. 

Congrats to the bfp's today.

My OTD is Tuesday but as I am 16dpo and the clear blue digital said not pregnant I'm not holding out much hope. But will continue with meds until then, retest and inform the clinic. 

Onto donor eggs now. 

Wishing everyone all the happiness in the world

FD X


----------



## Tinky27

I am going to put a complaint in. It was disgusting how he spoke to me. He made a bad situation a whole lot worse :-(
I'm so stressed out now. I'm terrified o eptopic pregnancy, I don't have localised pain at the momen but my whole belly aches and I have lower back ache.
I take it they are symptoms of miscarriage?
:-(


----------



## Untome

I feel for you tinky27.. But some of these emergency doctors are like this.. I had similar experience in my last cycle, although I felt something was wrong he dismissed me and I ended up diagnosed with ectopic 2days later   .. Was so angry then...

Hope you better news with our doctor tomorrow..   it is all good news to you..


----------



## Tinky27

That's what i'm terrified of an eptopic pregnancy. My tummy feels really weird, heavy and pulling :-(

I don't understand how he thinks my test could have been wrong?! I thought you couldn't get a false positive?! I used the same brand which was negative yesterday and faint positive this morning. 

Could it be that my HCG levels are just taking alot longer to creep up...I know in my heart I wont be that lucky :-(


----------



## simone546

Tinky27: If the levels are low enough to only just show up on a hpt then even if it was an ectopic the chances of rupture are miniscule. Any developing embie would be far too small to show up on a scan, let alone rupture a tube. be patient, there's not a lot you can do except wait, re-test tomorrow and if still slightly +ve see another dr.


----------



## kathypg

Tinky27 - I can't believe what idiot the dr is. Some of them just seem to be inhuman . You say you have bought a digital test that would probably be your best bet now as you won't have to figure out if you can or cannot see the line and will just get a yes or no on the screen


----------



## Tinky27

Thank you for your kind messages x   x

Kathypg - yes i've brought a digital test to do in the morning. I need to prepare myself, but its so hard isn't it. You can't help but get your hopes up


----------



## Untome

Holly -    on your official BFP.. Sorry you are not feeling well.. Hope u recover soon..

  cat-fish, discodiva, woodie, fairy dust, nutpot

Good luck tlw, jblox..

Congrats Kathy on your BFp..

Keep positive Tinky27 (although it is easy said than done).. Digi test is good as you don't need to worry about evap lines.. Hope it is good news for you tomm..


----------



## simone546

*Donna Marie -please can you add me to the front page? thanks! 

ICSI OTD :17th April*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,



jessica546 said:


> *Donna Marie -please can you add me to the front page? thanks!
> 
> ICSI OTD :17th April*


I have just updated the list, busy day today 

 to our BFP ladies

Regarding pessarys different clinics have different protocols
Some clinics say stop on OTD others at 6 weeks, some 8 weeks some 12 weeks i would double check with them when you ring to confirm BFP
I continued until 6w4d (first scan) and then weaned off over the next week

 to the BFN ladies so sorry

Welcome to our new ladies Jessica and Carly82

 all around

 to tomorrows testers Woodie77, Heart80 and JJG

Donna


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks untome x


----------



## Tinky27

Gonna be hard to sleep tonight :-( 

 god let it be positive


----------



## kazza236

Tinky27 - My first ectopic sounds slightly similar to your situation; I spotted for a week before I got any real bleeding, had period type pains on and off & went to A&E twice with them as they were so bad. I didn't get one-sided pain til a couple of weeks after AF was due either. However, I started spotting the day before AF was due and did a test when I was still only spotting a few days later and got a very strong positive. It then took 2 weeks for my HCG levels to get to 1006 which is where they peaked. My advice would be to go to your GP first thing and demand a blood test, that way you will know for sure if you are pregnant or not. 

Sending you lots and lots of      I know how horrible it is not knowing what's going on. Thinking of you, I really hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## Martha Moo

Tinky27

Sending big hugs hun, thinking of you, let us know how you get along tomorrow, hope you manage some sleep x x


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks kazza. I am really worried as I got my hopes up today (can't help it). 

Doubt ill sleep tonight. I've ignored the doctor and used the pessary tonight just in case despite him telling me I'm "wasting" my time :-( 

 his test was wrong.


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks Donna Marie x


----------



## LfcBaby

Thanks cat-fish xx

My stomach feels like it has a lead balloon inside, its OK when i sit but when i walk i feel i have to bend over like i have constant stitch?? I'm making an appointment with my our GP tomorrow just for reassurance x

I'm so sorry tinky27 for the way u were treated, no body should be spoken to like that from a professional who is suppose to be considerate in these circumstances, i hope an pray   u get a positive sending big hugs to u  
xxx


----------



## kazza236

Got everything crossed for you Tinky, I know it'll be near on impossible but do try and get some rest otherwise you'll feel worse x


----------



## Tinky27

I will try, just feel so so anxious especially after seeing that pig of a doctor today.

My chest is tight. I just want to sleep.

Can't bare the thought of seeing a "not pregnant" tomorrow :-(


----------



## bernie1971

Tinky I feel for you. You're not the only one freaking out. Testing tomorrow (OTD) and it's been such a long hard road.. 
Love and sleep well
Bernie


----------



## Sidd

Good luck x
I had my 3rd round of IUI today so an officially now in the 2WW...it's a nerve wracking time
Sending out warm thoughts to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## Tinky27

Good Luck Bernie x   for all of us testing tomorrow  x x


----------



## Tinky27

digital test says "not pregnant"  

why the hell did I get a positive yesterday?! so unfair


----------



## Woodie77

Big   tinky 27 xx


----------



## simone546

tniky27


----------



## Tinky27

I am so so gutted. Can bring myself to get out of bed. I am physically and mentally exhausted. Apparently my doctors have no appointments left at 8.25am, so o have no idea whether I had a dodgy test yesterday or not.
I guess there's no point using a pessary this morning   
I have an appointment with the consultant Wednesday so need that blood test done ASAP so we know what's going on with me, bloody doctors all on holiday. 
I can't face the world today.


----------



## Tinky27

The urine tests can't be wrong now can they?! I know there's not much point using the pessary but  still scared to stop because I've been having the weird twinges in my belly. Maybe its my mind playing tricks on me.
Do I keep using pessary until the blood test or stop? I'm day 38 or 39 of my cycle now


----------



## tlw

Oh god I am so mad at myself- did another POAS test this morning.  I am now 10dp5dt.  Did a test at 7dp5dt which was a very very faint positive- so expected todays to be a strong positive if hcg doubles every 2 days.  This test was as faint (maybe fainter if that is possible) than fridays.  I am gutted- sat here sobbing my heart out.  I stupidly allowed myself to believe that maybe this time was our lucky one...I know it isn't over until OTD on Saturday.....but I am devastated.  Not helped by my sister giving birth to a beautiful baby boy over the weekend (she does not know that we are having IVF again).  Anyone know if 2 faint tests 3 days apart could still bring good news...or should I accept that we have failed again?


----------



## Tinky27

That doesn't mean anything, as your testing early. A line is a line whether it is faint or not the test can't be wrong. Get your bloods check ASAP incase you need progesterone top ups 
I had faint faint positive yesterday morning and two negatives today, that's what you don't want :-(

I am so gutted. I think I either had a dodgy test or its another chemical pregnancy


----------



## Tinky27

Don't forget blood tests aren't as sensitive. You need a blood test to check your levels x
A positive is a positive x
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## lexieloolabelle

Big Hugs Tinky 27  

I am going slowly mad  . Spotting started late last night, gradually getting heavier and brown (sorry tmi). Currently 7dp5dt, I have not tested yet, OTD 14th April.

I am so tempted to do a test tomorrow. Feel v tearful, just want to  know already...

Good luck to all testing today.


----------



## Tinky27

I've seen the fertility nurse today and he said you can't have a false positive and she is 99% sure I was pregnant, but am no longer :-(
Will know for sure once bloods are back later today.
Xx


----------



## simone546

tlw - as a POAS addict I can say that there can be a lot of variability between 1poas and another. Different brands, time of day, concentration of urine and just variability within a brand. As Tinky27 has said a positive is a positive.


----------



## tlw

Hi Tinky and Jessica- thanks for the reassurances.  I have calmed down a bit now- I suppose that is just how emotional we all are in this situation.  Imagining the worst case scenario in an instant.  I am trying to stay positive- I have arranged my OTD a day earlier- so now testing on Friday, so not quite as long to prolong the torture.  
Thanks again for your support


----------



## Fairy_Dust

TLW - my OTD from clinic is 10th April, had 5DT on 27th March so our dates apart are the same. Tested yesterday and got a BFN so hoping with all my heart it changes by Wednesday. Good luck x x x


----------



## tlw

Hi FairyDust- keeping fingers crossed for you on Wed.  I have been reading and reading sites on the internet until I am crazy trying to interpret symptoms, HPT results etc.  At the end of the day- I believe if it is meant to be, it will happen and that I have the strength to pick myself up and start again if it isn't this time.  Just hoping that one day it is meant to happen for us all xxxx


----------



## Moggymog

Hello ladies,

I hope you can advise me. My OTD is Saturday and I have had some brown spotting today (sorry tmi). My ET was 29 March and I've had no worries until today.
Has anyone had this? Can you help me?


----------



## Tinky27

Brown spotting is a good sign hun. I had it when I fell pregnant in September, was a chemical pregnancy though  

Believe me you really can't tell, just be strong and don't test until your OTD, otherwise you'll drive yourself nuts!

I tested constantly and got myself sooo upset seeing constant negatives, then when I thought I got my period I had a positive! Seems like forever ago now. Its even worse when you finally see the line, only for it to fade  

xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Everyone reacts to pregnancy so differently, so you really can't judge until your OTD!

Stay strong sweet x x x


----------



## Moggymog

Thank you so much. I'm even scared to tell DH, I feel I might upset him.
This is such a crazy time, I am going doolally


----------



## LfcBaby

hi all
tried getting into my own GP today an the next available appointment was for next monday!!! can u believe that 
anyway so far today the discomfort has eased off abit which is great, still get the odd twinge every so often but not as bad as i have been.
Im gonna spend the whole day tomorrow extra relaxing an read a book! 

Has anyone else been getting discharge from using their pesseries?
xx


----------



## Moggymog

Hello LFCBaby,

Are you using them up the front or back? You will get discharge up the front so don't worry. I mostly use them in the back way, although some people have had the runs and terrible wind.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Everyone, 

Hope the 2ww are going relatively as quick as they can for everyone?    Mine has very nearly sent me insane, its impossible to remain relaxed and calm thoughout this time.  

Moggymog, I sympathise!  Im in exactly the same boat as you right now, but its gone a litle beyond that for me and I think its game over for me.  My OTD is Wednesday. Telling my DH is the worst bit for me personally.  Ive grown pretty strong I think to all the BFNs, you get so many knockbacks in this journey I think you do end up getting a little robust against it, but telling DH never eases even thoguh he takes it well, I know its bad for him too which I absolutely hate.  But together we have become stronger for it most definately.  

Tinky27, did you actually have a period before your BFP??  Im intrigued now as my OTD is Wednesday but   looks like the witch has arrived.


----------



## Tracey 10

OK, I gave in today and bought some tests  .  Did one this afternoon and got a BFN  .  Worst part was telling my DH when he got in from work and watching his face fall.

Trying to tell myself that I have done it early, it was a cheap test and I did it in the afternoon, but really not believing what I'm trying to tell myself.  So wish I had it in me to be positive but really just preparing for the final negative on Weds  

Have to agree Jack - you do get stronger and cope with the dissapointment as the years pass, but it still hurts.  Just wish someone could give me the answer to "why me?"


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Tracey, my clinic always say use a Clearblue digital test as they are more accurate.  I said to DH today I didnt think it had worked. Its awful isnt it,  but dont beat yourself up, or try not to, I still feel so upset when i  think about it, but we are doing our best, we are not doing this on purpose, its a team effort, or so my DH says to me.  We have got so much stronger over the years, and this treatment I think will be the last for us.  Its really taken its toll but we are strong now.  

Still another day to go yet, things can change, and you may get a surprise on Wednesday.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Tinky27 so sorry honey   

Welcome to the new ladies to the thread

Tracey 10 if you are testing early us the first morning urine remember it is still early hun

 to DiscoDiva77 for OTD tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## ShahShah

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Tinky27 - So sorry to hear your news    

TLW - a faint line still means its positive as long as there are 2 lines it shoudl be good news.   x

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi guys

I'm on day 4 of my 2ww, test date is 17th & i seem to be driving myself insane by mentally comparing how i feel now with how i felt last time when i got my AF on xmas day.

I've got two decent quality embies onboard & i'm just keeping everything crossed.

I've just joined & feel very at home here already, you're all so supportive


----------



## mamali

Hello everyone, can I be added to the list please  . Am on day 5 of my day 3 transfer. OTD is 19th, this is our first icsi. Am 26 going to be 27 on my OTD, and have no fertility problems. DH is 41 and has low sperm count, we've been TTC for 4 years and had 2 failed IUIs. We really hope and pray this will be our forever baby. Good luck to everyone waiting for their OTDs.


----------



## Lucky Jen

Hi all, quick update.

First beta hCG done today 9 dp FET: 384!
Repeat in 48 hrs.

Good luck everyone,
Jen


----------



## sarahcharamis

Hi Ladies, I had my frozen egg transfer yesterday!I had four frozen embryos and three survived the thawing process.
It would be really nice to join your group.
I was lucky to be successful with my first ICSI two and a half years ago which resulted in my beautiful daughter.
just would like to wish everyone going through the TWW lots of luck! 
Is anyone able to post the two week summary of what happens to the embryo during the TWW? If you know what I mean. I can't seem to find it anywhere!
speak to you all soon! xxx


----------



## mamali

Sarahchamaris I guess this is what you are looking for?

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer? 
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt). 

3-Day Transfer 

One 
The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 

Two	
The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 

Three	
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Four	
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Five	
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Six	
Implantation continues 

Seven	
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Eight 
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Nine	
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Ten	
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted   

Eleven	
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 



5-Day Transfer 

One	
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Two	
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Three	
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Four	
Implantation continues 

Five	
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Six	
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Seven	
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Eight 
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Nine	
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## simone546

Hi everyone

Good luck mamali    
Tracey10  
LuckyJen - great news!!    

Had a complete moment of weakness this morning and POAS    I'm 3 dp5dt! I've been having some slight pulling-like cramping in my uterus (def not ovary pain) and so tested on a 99p for 3 strip! obviously bfn. Have to keep this quite OH will go nuts if he finds out I did it without him!  
xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi Donna Marie. I am a BFN for this month!  I posted on Sunday to say AF had started. Im going to my clinic today for a scan and bloods - just to make sure! If everything is ok then i'll be able to start my nxt cycle of IUI. X


----------



## carol610

WOW, haven’t been on here since Friday and about 15 pages to read!!!

Congrats HollyW, Kathypg and Tinky2 on your BFP's    

Massive hugs to untome, BeckyA, Discodiva, Nutpot, ctfish, Amy7, Fairy_dust, Jack5259, Tinky27 and Tracey10… so sorry girls and hope its your time next.       

Luckyjen – what does 9dpFET 384 beta hCG mean?  Is that a positive??  Congrats if so.
Jessica546  – the   are watching you!!!!  Step away from the sticks, its still so early you’ll go mad! 

AFM, my moods got increasingly worse as the weekend went on….. was so irritable, I had no patience for anyone.  Had to work on Sunday and was really short with some customers…. Had to pull myself up and deep breathe!  I’ve also been getting this strange fluttering feeling in my uterus.
Decided on Sunday night that enough was enough and I was going to test Monday morning as I could stand it no longer (9dp5dt).  Well, blow me down it was positive!    I mean REALLY positive.  I used a clearblue plus test and the + was really dark.  Shocked is an understatement.  The first time ever I’ve seen a positive in my entire life!  Did another test this morning (clearblue digital) and it says “PREGNANT 2-3”.  Still in shock and can’t quite believe it.  OH is over the moon and already fussing over me, which because these hormones are still making me feel irritable is really getting on my nerves and I feel guilty for feeling that way but still…. Hormones are hormones!

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days… if it can happen for me, it can happen to anyone!!


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATULATIONS CAROL610  

I'm so pleased for you, you must be so so excited!!!!

Gives us all some hope it will happen for us.

Best of Luck x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Tinky27

Carol610 - What treatment have you had and how long have you been TTC? xx


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hello ladies

It was just to update that I also received a BFP last week.  DH and I are obviously delighted but know we have a long way to go.

I realise that there are a lot of people out there who havent got the result that they had hoped for and you all do genuinely have my deepest sympathay.  We have waited a long 4 years for this!!

However my post here really is to any newbies who may be concerned about IUI and to say how fantastic it has been for us. 

Congratulations to everyone as well who has got their BFP.

Good luck to those still trying and fingers crossed for good news for everyone else in the future. xxxx


----------



## carol610

Tinky27, In the grand scheme of things and compared to a lot of people on here, not been trying for that long... but it's seemed long enough for us!  Its been about 2 and a half years now.  Tried naturally for 6 months, then went to Doctors to get the ball rolling on checking things out, as I was 37 when I started trying (didn't meet my OH until I was 35!).  Had blood tests done on days 21 and 3 for a few months, then got trasnferred to a specialist who diagnosed low ovarian reserves in October 2011.  Luckily, I was eligible for 2 rounds of NHS funded IVF, which we had at Liverpool Womens Hospital, but my response was pretty dismal and we only got one average-quality embryo on both occasions which failed to implant.  

I couldnt bear trying again with my own and facing the inevitable disappointment, so we went to Serum in Athens for donor embryos for the third time lucky!  I managed a great natural cycle and ovulated myself on the exact same day as my donor had egg collection, so I have had my own hormones working as well as the extra ones given to me by the clinic.  Seems to have done the trick so far.

Am already starting to fret that its all going to end though! just have to keep praying I guess and hope its our time.  Not sure I could cope with the disappointment of it being a chemical or something!!!


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

carol610 - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fantastic news...  Am trying to stay away from the tests until Thursday OTD...

Sorry to all the ladies who have recently had BFNs - I truly hope that you get the result you are waiting for next time  

Hugs to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Carol 610,

Did you have your ovarian reserve checked on the NHS?

We have also been trying for just over 2 years, but I've been told I don't qualify for IVF because i'm 28!!

I conceived in September following Ovulation Induction treatment with menopur injections, but miscarried at 4 weeks. I however had no extra progesterone at that time, which is what I believe caused it. We did six months of clomiphene, x4 cycled of Ovulation induction, but now ive been told I do not qualify for any other treatment on NHS because im 28 and no 30, which is outrageous!!!

Age should be irrelevant, whats important is the treatment we had.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you   Stay Positive and Just Believe its your time x x x x


----------



## Lucky Jen

Lucky Jen said:


> First beta hCG done today 9 dp FET: 384!


9 days post Frozen Embryo Transfer - anything above 5 is considered + ve


----------



## carol610

Its dreadul that the NHS are so age-ist when it comes to who can and who can't have IVF. I know we were lucky to get two (postcode lottery on that front too), but it still makes me mad when across England it is recommended to allow 3 go's.  It also seems ridiculous to me to deny younger women under 30, when they actually have a better chance of it working than us older women approaching 40!  I can understand how angry you must be Tinky27!!!

I did have my FSH and AMH levels checked on the NHS.  This was done at Preston (Central Lancashire PCT).  I take it that your PCT wont?  is that a postcode thing or an age thing?  I guess for me they checked it because it was the most likely cause and cheaper to check than invasive operations or something.


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Carol610,

No we were told the NHS do not provide that as a service, they wont do my ovarian reserve test, which is ridiculous since that should always be checked prior to starting ovulation induction treatments!!!

I am furious, we are seeing the consultant tomorrow and I will tell him exactly what we think. 

Why shouldn't I be entitled to IVF when I've paid into the NHS all my life. All because i'm younger?! Age is irrelevant and shouldn't even come into it as far as i'm concerned. It should be based on how long you've been trying and individual circumstances, i.e what treatment has been tried so far....The only difference between me having IVF on the NHS now, or in two years, is that it is less likely to work in two years!!



Outrageous.


----------



## Tinky27

I am going to sit down this afternoon and write down all the points for us to raise (believe me there are many!).

There is only one fertility nurse at our local hospital and one month because she was on annual leave my scan was delayed and my eggs allowed to grow to 23mm which I was told sacrifices the longevity of the eggs and the quality?!

Anyone have any advice?

xx


----------



## carol610

where do you live?  I live in Preston but was referred to Liverpool for IVF which is about an hour away.  Is there no way you can get referred elsewhere better?


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Following on from my BFN on Sunday I went to my clinic for a scan this morning (day 3) with the hope of starting another round of IUI but there's a 1.6 follie so we can't start again yet!! I'm getting scanned again on Thu to see if it is still there and if it is I need to miss my next cycle!!!  I don't understand why there's a follicle on day 3!!! Has anyone ever had this before or know what has caused It? X


----------



## sarahcharamis

Hi again everyone,  a big thank you to Mama li for posting that information I really appreciate it.I am currently in Bahrain having my treatment as my husband works. I lived here for a year and a half but didnt like it here to live so my daughter and I are based most the time on The Isle of Wight. We are here for about a month this time til end of April.
Things are done so differently.
My consultant told me the embryos put back in were grade 2 and 3 and 2 and 3 cell They had not lost any cells during the thaw but were frozen that way. He also said they were of the same quality and amount of cells as when I had my original treatment and became pregnant. 
I am so so sorry to those of you ladies that were unsuccessful this time, I dont really know what to say as have only just joined this group and dont know you well enough to make any personal comments but my heart goes out to you.
To those ladies who have got their dream come true, congratulations there is no feeling like this in the world!
Speak later xxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Can anyone tell me how long it should take before I start bleeding after mediated fet? Stopped all meds last night.

Thanks x x x


----------



## Lucky Jen

Between 3-5 days usually


----------



## kazza236

discodiva77 - I had a scan before I went on clomid last year, it was done on day 4 or 5 of my cycle (can't remember now but I know I was still bleeding sorry TMI) and I had a 15mm follie! Nothing was said about it and my 21-day progesterone was just over 30 so I don't think it made any difference to ovulation. Not much help sorry, but just wanted to let you know it has happened before. Hope you get to start your next cycle soon. 

Karen x


----------



## chermster

Definitely BFP for me      Have tested every day for what seems like eternity and the  blue line getting darker every day. Phoned clinic (nurture in Nottingham) and been asked to go for a scan 30th April to check for react eat which I believe is standard procedure. Test date officially tomorrowand period 4 days late. So so excited and feel desperately lucky, hoping now sticks.
Also found out that my older sister is 13 wks today after 3 late miscarriages last year, so it is definitely a positive day. 
Sticky vibes and good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Aldo.a

Please can you add me to the list my OTD is the 18/4.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tinky27

HUGE Congratulations Chermster!!!!  

How long had you been trying? What treatment have you had? Age?

Gives us all hope x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Welcome to the new ladies today  with the 

 Chermster, Carol610 and Bubbles

DiscoDiva77 and Fairy_Dust   

 tomorrow for OTD Tracey 10, tisonthego, nava and Alicegreen

 all around

Donna


----------



## chermster

I am 38. Tried naturally for 2+ yrs. my 2nd IUI using gonal F and Ovitrelle in 2013. Had unsuccessful cycle in feb and then this one in march,    where they increased my gonal F dose to 50 from 37.5. This time had 1 follicle 19mm. Others around 11mm. Not been diagnosed with any fertility issues, just "unexplained". I do have a toddler who was also conceived using IUI, after 4 yrs of trying naturally and then concieved at 36 with second cycle of iui again using gonal f. Wondering whether it takes a cycle to kick my ovaries into touch??! Rather a coincidence it worked on both second attempts. So I am proof IUI works!!!    Stay positive xx


----------



## Tinky27

Thats good to know as we are seeing the consultant tomorrow to discuss our options...IUI or IVF. I have no idea! x


----------



## Sidd

Thank u for the positive news on your IUI success Chermster 
I've jus had my 3rd round of IUI..testing in just under 2 weeks, hoping and praying its gna be 3rd time lucky!
Really happy for u x


----------



## Butterfly girl

Donna Marie on the front cover I'm missing my Tx
It's IVF with DE
Xx
PS congrats to all the  BFPs. You give us hope x


----------



## jblox78

Morning Ladies,

BFN for me this time I'm afraid - started bleeding last night so POAS this morning and it's a definite negative - not even a hint of a line - feel a bit numb...  OTD is tomorrow...

Hugs,

Jen xxx


----------



## tisonthego

Good Morning Ladies,

I'm afraid its not looking to good for me either....

I done a test 6dp2dt to make sure the trigger had left my system which it had.. but then on Friday 9dpt <<TMI ALERT>> I had brown/pink discharge and a faint positive test.. then the bleeding became watery then pink. I have had cramps since ET so didn't read much into it. The bleeding got worse by sunday night the cramps have been pretty bad nothing like my period but bad enough for me to worry. I took a test on Monday still faint same Tuesday however the bleeding slowed and the cramps subsided. I woke this morning to test and wiped and had clots and the clear blue test the clinic gave me is a faint positive also really faint!

At this moment in time I'm a bit numb bt infertility is not going to beat me. I will be calling the clinic later to see what they suggest I believe its a chemical I really dint want to get my hopes up and I'm a realest so I plan to meet me DH abroad a tad bit earlier than planned, come back end of August for round 2  I must admit i did get teary due to the blood and felt disappointed but today I'm determined to carry on! I refuse to give up I'm a little battle axe deep down lol

Any way to all the ladies who have their BFP congratulations  and for the rest that didn't get the BFP they deserve don't ever lose hope because you may as-well say you have been defeated and we cant be having that.... I will update with me outcome even though I sense its not good news. DH has been amazing I'm so lucky to have him as he thinks I should pick me self up and dust meself off chill fr a few months and we go again.

 
Tess


----------



## Tinky27

Tisonthego,

There is still hope, a positive is a positive. Lots of women bleed and some quite badly, but everyone is different. Try and stay calm just incase. Stress is the worst thing or you right now. I know chemical pregnancies are horrible because you get your hopes up. I know as i've had one, possibly two now, but at least you will know you conceived. 

Look after yourself and let me know what happens.
x x x


----------



## ughhhh

Hi ladies,
Can I join the ride pls. Had ec yesterday.... 10 eggs collected just waiting for the call to say how they are doing.
ET on fri or Sunday!!!
Not sure how I am going to get through the 2ww. Seems like such a long slog. Any ideas on things to pass the days? 
Good luck to everyone still to test
X


----------



## lexieloolabelle

Hi ladies,
congrats to the BFP's. My bleeding got heavier so I caved and poas this morning. BFN  
I have had no cramps or anything but the sore boobs have now subsided and I fear its all over. OTD is Saturday so will do again then but not holding out much hope.

Good luck to all testing today.    
xxx


----------



## HollyA

Congratulations to all the BFP's and hope its finally sinking in!

I'm sorry for the BFN's,hope you take the time to grieve and the strength to try again...

I've missed about 4 days so no personals but hope you're all well and staying strong and away from the peesticks!


Afm I'm having a real rough ride and am truly fed up,I had ohss then had a weeks break but then got ohss back aswell as gastroenteritis and am so poorly,I'm worried these little embies aren't going to survive the battering my insides are taking   the diarrhoea stopped as dr assured me Imodium is fine to take and its stopped but I'm not eating and have lost about 5-6lbs! I feel sick all the time and now have real sharp pain round my ribs and a teeny tiny bit of spotting this morning...I'm so fed up,not sure can through this EVER again,I've never felt so ill


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

*Lexieloolabelle*, so sorry for your news. I'm exactly in the same position as you. I started bleeding yesterday at 7dp5dt so I POAS and it was BFN. I'm certain it's over altough my OTD is not till Sunday. I'm looking forward to my next cycle whenever this will be.

*Tess*, sorry to hear your news, let's see what the clinic says, maybe there is still hope.

*JBlox78*, sorry to hear you are bleeding, I wish things would change on your OTD.

Congratulations to all BFPs and fingers crossed for all ladies testing today.


----------



## Tracey 10

Did the official test this morning and still BFN  .  Feeling stronger than in the past but then tears just catch me unawares.  DH is really struggling he looks so very sad and tired, we just need to take care of one another now.

Really not sure where to go from here now, try again or accept that this in the end of TTC


----------



## Sidd

Really sorry to hear your news Tracey
Big hugs and positive thoughts coming your way x


----------



## HollyA

Tracey,sorry for your bfn and marilu


----------



## BrightKat

Tracey,

I thought it was the end for us back in 2011 but since going over to Athens and meeting Penny at Serum I have had renewed belief and currently have 3 perfect blasts on board.  Give yourselves time to recover and then send Penny an email.  She is amazing 

Good luck xx


----------



## carol610

Jen, Lexie, Tess & Tracey    so sorry girls! I'm thinking of you!

Holly - hope you feel better soon

AFM, official OTD today so went to Doctors with urine sample so they could make it all official! Got some bloods done and have to have more in 48 hours to check rising levels of hCG & progesterone. Also got first *antenatal* appointment booked in for next week..... sounds sooooo surreal to say that!!! am still too scared to admit the P word to myself, incase it all goes horribly wrong. Was talking to my bestie yesterday about it, and she told me that the fear never leaves you... so that's going to be a very long 8 months then!!!

Good luck to all testers this week!


----------



## Lucky Jen

Ok,
I feel pretty secure in my BFP status 
Good Luck everyone,
Jen x


----------



## Butterfly girl

I'm really sorry *Marylu ,JBlox,Tracey* and others who are so sad about maybe getting a BFN. Here's some

*Lucky Jen* did you get a BFP from POAS?

So excited for you *Carol* 

*Bright Kat* I think you and I might be in 
The same situ. I have 3 embies on board 
From Athens waiting to test on Monday xx
Good luck *urrrrrggggh*


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi everyone, big hugs to all BFN and congrats to all BFP.

I'm now 10days post  transfer of a 5 day blast. Got my OTD on Sunday and I'm really starting to ger nervous.  Is it silly that I don't want to test early as I'm quite enjoying thinking I could be pregnant and know that once the test is complete I may loose that feeling.  This is our first IVF cycle following a very hard 5 years since my diagnosis of premature menopause so donor eggs was our only option.  We did get funding for IVF but the criteria was so strict as they would only pay if we bought our own donor which was like finding a needle in a haystack so after lots of saving we are paying private for two goes.  I just hope it works.

Fingers crossed 

Good luck to everyone testing today and over the next few days xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Lizzie 

Your right not to test early, it just prolongs the agony!

Stay Strong   for you x x x x x


----------



## ughhhh

Hey
Has everyone been working during the 2ww? What do the clinics advise? ET tomorrow!!! 
X


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi,

I went my gp and explained the treatment and they signed me off for two weeks till we know the outcome. I would recommend it as you can just take things easy and look after yourself.

I suppose it depends what your job is too, I'm a nurse so it's quite heavy going.

Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## carol610

Ughhhh, re working or not...... I had ET in Greece, so enjoyed some nice relaxing time in the Athens sunshine for the first couple of days after ET, then took two flights home (via Germany) 4 days after ET, had one more day off at home then went back to work (desk job).  Have been really cautious though not to lift anything heavy, and have even taken to swerving around pot-holes in the road to avoid unnecessary bumps!


----------



## ughhhh

Thx for the thoughts ladies. Think i Will try and work a few days to keep me busy but mainly relax! 
X


----------



## MGillie

Ughhhh - our clinic said to carry on as normal but not to do anything too strenuous. I drive a lot with my job and as I am on Prontogest intramuscular injections I have a very sore backside! So, I worked from home last week and we had already booked this week as leave - we have just come back from a few days away, which was the best thing we could have done!

Lizzie79 - like you I am now 11 days post a 5 day blast and I too haven't tested, I am enjoying my little bubble!

 for all those with BFNs, congrats to all with BFPs and   for those still waiting.


----------



## carol610

just got my first blood results back (12dp5dt) and hCG is 676.  Anyone know if this is good, bad or an indicator of 1, 2 etc?  I fear I'm gonna have to google!!!!!!


----------



## LfcBaby

hi everyone

*Ughhhh:- * i was adviced after ET to take couple days off work but to continue as normal but to take it easy, but i wish i had taken a little more time off just to relax abit more good luck x

*Lizzie79:-* i feel exactly the same as you hun i have not even had the urge to test early, for me this 2ww hasnt been so bad as like you am enjoying the possibility  but for the DH the 2ww feels like torture, he just wants to know...not looking forward to the disappointment of a negative as i can imagine no one is!

congratulations to all the BFP , an sooo sorry to all the BFN 
xx


----------



## ughhhh

Ahhhh Complete freak out

ET in the morning. What should I do about the morning pessary? My appt not till. 10.30. 

I know you can put it up the bum but had to do that before ec and want to avoid that at all costs! Can I use pessary a couple of hours before et anyone do this

Thx and thx for all kind encouragement about chilling after et

Xxx


----------



## LfcBaby

*Ughhhh* 
i didnt do it until after ET as i do mine (sorry TMI here) up the front bum to be polite lol they said it was fine just as long as i did as soon as i got home xx


----------



## mamali

Ughhhhh I was told to do mine immediately after ET too, not before.


----------



## Aldo.a

I was told to do mine before and used the back passage!


----------



## ughhhh

Thx ladies.... Looks like bum it is...... Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Nikki 161

I have my ET today at 12.15 and was told to do my midday pessary after.

This will be the longest 2 weeks of my life!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## weebird

hi ladies,
just wanted to come on here and wish everyone luck during this awful 2ww,i had my et yesterday and woke up this morning really emotional,just wanted to send out some good vibes to everyone and hoping for that bfp on the 22nd of this month,good luck ladies x


----------



## snj38

good luck all! im almost through week one of the 2ww and its the most stressful time of the whole ivf treatment! you just want to do that test! argh!!!! one week to go yet! xx


----------



## tlw

Well today was the longest day of my life waiting for hcg test results on my ODT.  I had convinced myself that I wasn't pregnant - but finally the results came in - I am 13dp5dt and have a   at 383 (which they said was perfect).
Wow- I am so stunned, as is my DH at the moment.  15 long years we have been waiting for this........

I know now is the start of another phase of worries and anxieties (especially as we live in Spain so have to get out head around the Spanish antenatal system)- but we have always faced our problems head on, so am sure we can face what is to come.

The rest of you out there on your 2ww- good luck, and stay positive.  Dreams do come true through this terrible ordeal that we put ourselves through  .

Thanks to Clinica Vistahermosa in Alicante and their DE programme- they have been fantastic.


----------



## Lucky Jen

Butterfly - yes, got a BFP by POAS 8 days post transfer; then did first beta next day

Vaginal pessaries - before ET  - I was told I could do my prometrium on the morning of the ET as long as it had about 3 hours to be absorbed.

Carol - that is a great result, congrats!

Lizzie - it would be safe for you to do a POAS on the Sunday morning to prepare you for the blood result

TLW - way to go! Congrats!


----------



## Lizzie79

WOW tlc congratulations!!!

My OTD is less then 48 hours away and I'm starting to panic  
I feel like all the symptoms I had last week have gone now which is worrying me too.

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Aldo.a

Congratulations tlc, fantastic news.

afm - OTD is 18/4 but the time is dragging and I can't really concentrate on things. I've not had any symptoms as yet, is this normal? Should I have got some implantation bleeding by now if the treatment has worked?


----------



## tlw

Thanks Aldo.a - fyi I have not had the slightest spot or bleed to indicate that either of my embies had implanted.  I had other 'symptoms' such as sore breasts, nausea, headaches etc but these could easily be due to the high levels of progesterone that I am taking??  I have read a lot of postings (as you do during your 2ww) and many women have no symptoms whatsoever and go on to get a BFP.

Hang on in there.  Try to resist the dreaded HPT- I didn't resist and it drove me crazy trying to interpret what was going on.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Carly82

Hi everyone, congrats to all the BFPs  

My period is due today but nothing as of yet. Don't think I am pregnant to be honest but going to leave it another couple of days and will test then.

Sorry to all who haven't had a positive this month

Carly xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congrats Tlw that's so fantastic .
Lizzie I'm in the same boat as you. I worry
When I have cramping and I worry when I'm
Symptomless!!! Go figure?!
38 hours for me.
I will not test, I will not test.
Trying to hang out for the bloods.


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone, 

Hope you dont mind me joining you?! I just need to speak to some people who are in the same boat as this 2ww is driving me crazy!!! 
Im only 2days past my 2day transfer and me and dp are just thinking and wondering all the time, Luckily im working throughout most of the 2ww to try and keep me occupied/ over thinking things. Hehe 

Just wondered if anyone had any bfps recently with 2day transfers? I didnt have much choice in transfer days as i only had one special embie that fertilised.   it will be the one.

Its really encouraging to see some BFPS on here, congrats to all ! Can  only imagine how you must be feeling  x x x

And sending lots of hugs to any bfn's , and wishing you all the luck for any up coming cycles!. x x x


----------



## LfcBaby

OK so I'm now going to retract what i wrote the other day as now i have been having urges to test early, my OTD is on Tuesday...i dont know why i have suddenly developed these urges after being so patience an with only a few days to go!!! 

think the craziness has finally arrived for me on this 2ww journey lol  
xx


----------



## Lucky Jen

Lizzie,
Don't stress over symptoms - I haven't had any and look at my beta values


----------



## the_tempress89

hi ladies how is everyone? 

just started my 2ww for this month  so far i have kept control though it is only 2 days in!! cycle was a bit odd this time, i use the cbfm and only had 1 peak day, not really got any symptoms of anything as such yet ( thank god!) but i am exhausted, no energy at all. since the day before ov iv had a weird tightening in my tummy which got worse the day of and day after ov, nothing like my usual ov cramping was more like my tummy muscles were tight - as if i had done a lot of sit-ups or something. thats gone today though but iv still got a slight pressure feeling and im quite bloated. hopefully this is all i going to get this cycle and it wont drive me insane like normal! lol


----------



## Sidd

Keeping my fingers crossed for u Lizzie x


----------



## anney12

hi all congrat on all you bfp 
and good luck to who is on 2ww like me 
im feeling down i had 40 foillcels taking out nd 24 were the right size but only 5 ferilised wich is guttering anyway postive side i had two really good grades 1xa the second 1xab so not bad at all,
but now i have ohss yesteerday after et i was sick all  day now i thinking is it posibe is it going to work im praying it wount effect any one else got ohss or even know how to carm it down it really bugging me


----------



## Esha82

Hi Ladies,

OK if I join?  I had 2 x 2 day 6 cell embies transfered on a natural FET on Wednesday.  Test date is the 25th April but I am due AF on the 22nd   Time is dragging already......

xx x x x x


----------



## Angel79

Hello all.hope its ok if i join?

I'm on day 3 of 2ww after FET.

We had1blast- day 5 - transferred on wed. We had 2 blasts in freezer but only 1 survived the thaw. Test date is a week tomw.

Getting angsty already and flitting betw positive and negative thoughts.

Hope everyone is holding up ok!!

Xx


----------



## Esha82

Angel we had transfer on the same day  But I have to wait until a week next thursday to test lol, stay possitive my dear x x


----------



## cpw83

Hi ladies, 

Is ok to join?

My OTD is Monday. Nervous as been bleeding since Wednesday afternoon and had cramps since last Saturday. Had 2 3 day embies put back on 1st April. Really hope one of them is hanging on in there. This is my second cycle really don't want a BFN again   

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust xxxxxx


----------



## PugQueen28

Hi everyone

Well it's our OTD today but it's not good news for us, a resounding BFN. 

I've been bleeding heavily since Monday, which interestingly is exactly the same point in the process that I started bleeding in our last cycle. Not sure if this means anything, but anyway, I tested on Thursday as I just wanted to get the BFN out of the way.

Time for us to have a few months to ourselves to decide what to do next. We are both devastated, and not sure if we can go through this again.

Sending hugs   to all that got BFNs this month, and many congrats to all with BFPs  

Good luck to everyone who is yet to test, stay positive, you never know when it could happen!

xx


----------



## lexieloolabelle

Hi ladies
OTD today. HPT resulted in BFN. 
Had a feeling, but still absolutely gutted. 
3 month break and then will try again with our 1 frostie.
Good luck to those still to test, congratulations to the BFP's and huge hugs to the BFN's.
xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

So sorry Lexi and Pug Queen. Lots of hugs and be kind to yourselves. Xx 
Best luck for Monday to you CPW83 you and me both on Monday will be asking the universe for
Good news. 
Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi can I join, had day 3 transfer ivf today so outcome will be around 27th April xxx


----------



## Sidd

Really sorry to hear your news Pugqueen and Lexi..huge hugs to both of u x

Good luck to all on the 2ww..it's a horrible long 2 weeks x


----------



## cpw83

So sorry pug queen and lexi big hugs to you    xxxx

Good luck to you for Monday too Butterfly girl. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi all, my af was due yesterday/today but no sign! I am though getting ewcm Does this sound normal or does anyone else get this around the time af is due?
Too scared to test yet lol xx


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi

My OTD was today and me and DH waited till 3am to test and it was BFP!!!

I can't believe it after 5 very long years of TTC, our little donor blast has stuck. Just hope it stays 

Good luck Butterfly girl for tomorrow and everyone else who is testing xxxx


----------



## Tinky27

WOW CONGRATULATIONS LIZZIE 79!!!!  

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Butterfly girl

Wow Congrats Lizzie!!!
That's so great 
I'm not doing any HPTs until I've been to the
Dr for my blood test. 22.5 hours to go.
He will prob do a urine test as well won't he?
Anyway not much I can do now.
I'm just very very happy for all of you with BFP's


----------



## Sidd

Congratulations Lizzie!!!! That's amazing news  x

Good luck with it all butterfly girl x


----------



## icklesmudge

Morning ladies,

Congratulations on all the BFPs, 

my OTD is Friday and I think I'm going crazy. I never thought this 2ww would be this hard. I've fallen into the trap of early testing and had a very very very faint positive yesterday afternoon, but the line disappeared after about 10 mins, did another 1st thing this morning and a BFN

I'm a complete emotional wreck the last 2 days, i sobbed my way through BGT last night, even the funny bits, have had very sore veiny boobs but they don't hurt as much this morning, i was in bed by 7 last night with a major headache and nausea but thats all stopped now too.

How is everyone else coping and getting through the horrible 2ww? Xx


----------



## Nikki 161

I am only on day 2 of the 2 ww and I wish I could stop thinking about it already!! Don't know how I will last another 12 days!!

Good luck to everyone tho! X


----------



## Tia-maria

icklesmudge  it my testing day Friday too   its driving me mad, i was tempted to test today, but i changed my mind  .. it could all change for you by Friday, so don't loose hope just yet, its a very emotional time, i have sore (.)(.) and nausea today so fingers crossed for us    XXXxXXX


----------



## icklesmudge

Hi Tia-Maria, everything crossed for you on Friday too, lets hope we both get our BFPs

Xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Just one day at a time girls 
And.. Be kind to yourself no matter what
Happens, you know you've done your best.


----------



## discodiva77

Not been on in a few days but just read through everything I've missed and wanted to say a big congratulations to all the BFPs!!!!!  And sending hugs to all the BFNs. X

AFM - it's been 1 week since my BFN and I have now started on my 4th attempt at IUI. Clinic has doubled my dose of Gonal F this time - so x3 shots at 150ml. I'm going for a scan on Wed to see how I'm responding and if everything looks good I should have the IUI on Thu. So that will prob put my OTD at the start of May. My doctor has signed me off work for 4 weeks as the stress at work and the stress & dissapointment of 3 failed IUIs has taken its toll on me. So I'm hoping this try will have a positive outcome without the stress of work to cope with too!! I really hope so as DH and I have been TTC for 5yrs and its a long time to have your life on hold and be living cycle to cycle! 

Best of luck to all the ladies still waiting to test this month and hopefully I'll have some good news in May!! Xx


----------



## cpw83

Hi ladies,

I know I shouldn't have but just couldn't wait any longer, I tested today and I have a BFP!!!  My OTD is tomorrow I really hope it won't change by then?!? 

Good luck to everyone who is still to test xxxx


----------



## discodiva77

Congrats cpw83!!!


----------



## cpw83

Thank you discodiva77. I really hope it sticks. Lost hope of there being twins as I have bled since Wednesday. I gave up work beginning of march as it was getting too stressful and we were moving house and I was just starting my sniffy drug. I hadn't been happy there for a very long time but was just staying as its hard when your ttc and waiting for ivf. I think you have done the right thing to take time out. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle xxxx


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks cpw83. I'm sure your little bean will stick!!  Keep us posted. Xxx


----------



## weebird

hi ladies
congrats to all you ladies with your bfp
i am also on my 2ww and its driving me crazy,does anyone else feel so emotional,i cry over the smallest thing,i have slight dull pains,but i wouldnt really call them cramps,i did have cramping  after ec which lasted up till day 1 after et,like i say it is just a dull ach now ,i had a day 5 blastocyst transfer and my mind is racing on overtime,it is now 3 days since my et and i think im going crazy,i dont go for my blood test untill the 22 and the days seem to be going by so slow,is anyone else feeling the same as me,
good luck to all you ladies in your 2ww


----------



## ughhhh

It's official just had my ET so I can join you ladies!!!!

I had a day 5 blast transferred. Clinic told me test on 25th (11 days time).... So when can I really test and get an accurate answer? Is 25th just being overly precautious? 

X


----------



## lucy3423

Hey ughhh, 

Hopefully we can keep each other sane, im due to test on the 26th after a day 2 transfer...I was wondering the same as you, whether or not testing a day or two early would give an accurate result?!? x

cpw83- congrats on the bfp! Lets hope theres loads more to follow. . x


----------



## Nikki 161

I am testing on 26th too! Seems like an eternity away!! Actually looking forward to going back to work tomorrow to take my mind off things! 

Fingers crossed for us all! Xx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi all,

Congratulations to all the BFPs!! And big hugs to the BFNs  

I'm nearly there. OTD Wednesday... But it's driving me mad. Fell into the trap of testing early, got BFN and am now really anxious. So cross with myself, as I was feeling really positive before. Hating every minute of this  

Annie x


----------



## weebird

do any of you ladies no how to calculate when your period would actually be due,my head is whirling around with so many different things that im confused on when it should be due,any replys would be great thanx


----------



## Bringmesunshine

I'm with you Annie. Otd on wed. Managed to stay away from poas so far! No symptoms at all!!


----------



## ughhhh

Nikki and Lucy - how are you planning on staying sane? Mmmm need to plan some nice things for next week otherwise I'm going to go mad!!!

Fingers crossed to all testing before then 

X


----------



## Nikki 161

Ughhhh I don't know!! I am hoping going back to work tomorrow will help as far as the weekdays are concerned - I have a desk job so I can take it easy!

I think I am going to plan some days out next weekend, that will be the hardest - it will be so tempting just to do a little test, just to see!  I want to wait though - enjoy the 'possibility' for as long as possible!  Temptation may take over, or inpatience may cause insanity before then!!

Is this your first time? xx


----------



## ughhhh

Nikki - I know how you feel!

Yes first time for me. How about u?


----------



## Nikki 161

Yes me too, started a cycle previously (long protocol) but was abandoned due to poor response. Had a better result with the short protocol but out of 7 eggs only 2 were suitable - and thankfully 1 fertilised! Xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Ladies,

Reading your messages makes me wish I was having treatment!! We are in limbo as to whether the NHS will offer us another Ovulation Induction treatment, as I don't qualify for IVF being 28, not 30.

Sitting around waiting for treatment is the worst!! I almost wish I was on the 2WW despite knowing how awful that is!!!! I guess its because you can have hope.


----------



## lucy3423

Nikki/Urggg- Iam also planning on just working through it as i would only drive myself up the wall if i was to stay at home. Im also gonna try and make sure i have things to do on my day off Its the only way i think ill be able to get through it. Nikki- I only had one that fertilised too and its my first cycle, but remember it only takes one . Fingers crossed for all of us  . We will have to try and keep each other sane. x x x


----------



## Aldo.a

Congratulations to all those with BFP, fantastic news.  Sorry about those with a BFN.

My OTD is Thursday, we had a 5 day blast on the 7/4.  This waiting is the hardest part.  No symptoms what so ever so not sure if this is a good thing or not.  Will try to be strong and not test before Thursday, easier said than done! 

Good luck to all with up coming OTD.


----------



## Nikki 161

Lucy / ughhhh - yes this is very true it only takes that special one! 

I think it helps massively joining the forum and meeting people going through the same thing! 

Fingers and toes crossed for us all! Xxx


----------



## Nikki 161

Good luck for Thursday Aldo, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Lucky Jen

You're normally safe to test after the 9th day after a 5 day transfer.
You always need to wait for the 2nd hCG  at least 48 hours later result for it to be conclusive.


----------



## LisaFerny

Hi Ladies

Feeling a bit down today, i decided to hpt this morning & got a BFN  
It's 10 days after transfer & i used one of those digital clearblues.
I new i should have just waited for my hospital appointment on Wednesday & now i feel really dissapointed.
I've had very mild AF pains since 3 days after transfer but no spotting at all.

I was just wondering if anybody had a similar experience but still had a possitive outcome?

Thanks x


----------



## SuzyH

Hi all

My OTD is Thursday. I've had no symptoms apart from eating lots and always tired, but I think that's just an excuse to be lazy to be honest with you. 

I've had two weeks off as I've moved house and due back in work tomorrow. I've been really relaxed within this 2 week period, just carried on as normal but as OTD is nearer now I'm getting worried and convincing myself it hasn't worked. As you are suppose to test first pee of the day I'm worried how I will cope going into work on Thursday if it is negative and cause I've just had two weeks off I could do without taking more time off so soon after just returning to work. 

What are you ladies doing on OTD?

Sue 
Xxx


----------



## Carly82

Just done a test...BFN for me  

Just need my af to arrive now so I can start taking the clomid xx


----------



## Angel79

Carly - so sorry for your BFN.  

For those of u with BFPs that is fantastic!

I have OTD this Sunday. I'm convincing myself it hasnt worked- defence mechanism i suppose after so many BFNs, but then i catch myself imagining how i'll tell people when its a BFP - Which i do every time! So frustrated with myself!

Have had no symptoms really. Had a few minor electric shock type feelings in ovary area 2dpt and AF type tummy feelings last night but not this morning. I feel hyper sensitised to every twinge!

Praying for BFPs for us all

Xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Today is my OTD and I've had my Beta blood test.
I get the results at 11 am tomorrow and feeling quite down.
The Dr did a POAS and it was a BFN.

Has anyone heard of a BFP after the same scenario?
I live by myself and travelled from Australia
To Greece for my ET, so had a great deal invested in this
Cycle


----------



## LfcBaby

hi everyone...

just thought id let u in on our news, did a POAS this morning and got a     

just to be sure i did 3 POAS an they were all positive...I'm just waiting on the usual blood test from the hospital for it to be confirmed

me an the DH are over the moon...we really thought it hadn't worked!

congratulations on all other BFP an  big  for all BFN

XX


----------



## Tinky27

WOW congrats LFCBABY!!!  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Lfcbaby,

Your the same age as me and your partner is the same age as my partner!

I hope to god we get a positive soon  

We're inbetween treatments at the moment trying to decide which path to take. I have PCOS and don't ovulate. My partner is fine.


----------



## LfcBaby

Thank you Tinky 

i really hope eveything works out for you...what sort of treatment are you in between?....we had ICSI as we both have problems,but as your partner is fine they may just suggest IVF for you.

x


----------



## Tinky27

We had 6 months of clomid which didn't work, then 4 cycles of Ovulation Induction, which we got a BFP on the first cycle, but i miscarried at 4 weeks :-(

Now were trying to decide whether to do another Ovulation Induction cycle (all that's POSSIBLY available to us on the NHS...waiting to hear),  IUI which has been recommended to us, or IVF for the higher success rates...So confused!!

xx


----------



## LfcBaby

awww sorry to hear that, 

if it worked for u the first time it may work for u again...i can imagine this being a massive decision to make, an a difficult one too! 

its easy for me to say but try not to stress out to much an everything should fall in to place

fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Tinky27

Yeah it is easier said than done. This is all consuming. Its taken over our life!


----------



## Tinky27

Trying to stay positive is really hard when all you seem to do is chase test results, constantly try to speak to people who are never available, receive constant negatives and are always left with unanswered questions  

Sorry I'm feeling really sorry for myself.

You have been truly blessed sweet, treasure every single moment (which i'm sure you will) x x x x


----------



## MGillie

Just to say that our OTD was today which resulted in a BFN.
We will regroup and go back for our follow up in a few weeks.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just a quick post to say

Welcome to the new ladies 

   to the ladies with recent BFN

 to the ladies with BFP

 all around

Donna


----------



## saracensol

Hi Ladies, 

Congrats to all the BFP's, the sense of relief must be immense!   to all those with BFN's, I know how you feel......

Official OTD today for us, managed not to POAS as was enjoying the feeling of hope, but beta blood test came back BFN. I had mentally prepared myself for that result as I just knew I wasn't when all my symptoms disappeared and my usual 'behind the eyes' headache arrived right on cue two days before AF (which I have learnt is a result of my oestrogen and progesterone dropping). Between blood test and result phone call I had started spotting so it was no surprise. I had spent many an hour in the middle of the night imaging what it would feel like to hear "congratulations, its positive", alas was not the one this time....

Hopefully tomorrow will be 'full flow' so I can  book myself in for my five day baseline scan and get the ball rolling again. That's the beauty of modified natural cycle IVF, you don't need a break between cycles. Other positives I've taken from this cycle is we now know what stimming, EC and ET is like so feel totally relaxed about going through the process again. 

x


----------



## Martha Moo

saracensol

so sorry to read your news honey

Sending a big   your way

Donna


----------



## mccrea74

Hi, my OTD is monday 22nd april. I had 3 x DE embryos transferred

Good luck to all the girls on here


----------



## RSL

Butterfly Girl.

Just wanted to say so sorry to hear your news. Must be really hard esp after all you've invested. 
Hope you have some supportive friends / family to help you through this part.

RSL


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks RSL,
Thanks for your message 
I've prepared myself for the BFN this morning. Did another first morning
POAS which was a BFN.
I haven't told many people and only 1 family member
But I'm sure they will be supportive like
My FFs.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Confirmed BFN


----------



## Aldo.a

Butterfly girl,

I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN.


----------



## cpw83

I'm so sorry to hear your news butterfly girl. Sending big  xxx


----------



## anney12

im sorry for ou butterflygirl big hugs


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Sorry to hear that butterfly girl. 


I'm dreading tomorrow. Got my otd at last but did a hpt yesterday and was bfn so not holding out any hope. Plus haven't had any af or pregnancy symptoms during 2ww other than eating lots! But think that's just greed! ;-) 

Has any one else gone on to get a BFP when 2 days previous its not looking good?? X


----------



## Tinky27

Butterfly girl x x x x x


----------



## Aldo.a

Bringmesunshine - my OTD is Thursday. Like you I've had no symptoms and no signs of AF arriving. The only thing I've notice is sore bbs but I've put that down to the pressies.

I really want to do the test but at the same time I don't as I have a feeling it's not going to be good news. Still enjoying the PUPO bubble. 

Good luck


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Aldo. Good luck to you hope this is your lucky cycle. Think it's more annoying because I know doubt have to wait before I can start again with my frozen embies. Surely I can't be false yesterday and positive tomorrow?!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi there, 
Can I join this thread, I' on my first ever cycle of IVF and had a 2 day transfer of the only egg that fertilised! My OTD is 25th April


----------



## Tinky27

Fingers Crossed for you Littlewhisper x x x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Tinky ! Lw xx


----------



## Aldo.a

Good luck Littlewhisper.


----------



## lucy3423

Good luck little whisperer, I am in a very similar posotion to u. Had a two day transfer too out of 7 eggs one one fertilsed and got put back in . But it does only take one as that old saying goes...  for positive outcomes for us both. My otd is a day after yours on the 26th. Cant come quick enough. How are you finding the 2ww? x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Aldo and Lucy! Good to hear I'm  not the only one banking on one wee embie   I went through the shock the day after EC but DH said if this wee one made it through that far then we have to be positive and believe it can be the one . So I'm in positive mode 

2ww has been ok so far, I'd rather not knw than have a BFN.  I took it off work too and thought I'd get all the wee jobs needing done around the house done. But of course now I have half the energy and am worried about doing some of the jobs in case they affect implantation ( that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!  )

Had a weird hormonal episode last night though and actually thought I might punch DH he was annoying me so much    I felt such a rage I had to tell him to leave the room or I might throw something !!   I haven't had any mood swings while Doing DR or stimms but now on crinone progesterone gels. Anyway  DH survived the night thankfully, after I had a good bubble to myself  - it was all about cooking as well  - how ridiculous! 

Have made a lot of plans with friends so hopefully that will occupy me and shockingly DH is having to go to USA with work the week of OTD!! Not sure how we'll cope with that but not thinking of it.


How are you getting on?


----------



## ughhhh

Hi Ladies,
This post is a bit tmi as a warning!!!
I am 2dp5dt.... been taking cyclogest pessaries morning and night.... doing them front rather than back.... im just a bit concerned that I have quite a lot of white waxy stuff in my knickers all the time...... am i not putting it in high enough? im just popping it in like i would a tampon...
any thoughts?
xxxx


----------



## hiltra

Ughhh - you need to push it up a bit higher.
x


----------



## sammyjoe

*Ughhh* your body will adsorb what it wants and 'spit' the rest out, so to speak. I always wear panty liners. But i have read on here that doing up front door is lot messier than back door. I didn't have a choice, clinic told me to use front. I'm sure your doing it all correctly xx


----------



## ughhhh

Thanks both. Will try and push it in a bit more.

Wow - definitely left my dignity at the door a while ago!!!

x


----------



## hiltra

Lol!
I did get more 'leakage' doing it from the front.
Back was definitely more absorbant shall we say 
x


----------



## hayles26

Hi, 

Hope its okay I join the thread. 

I am 2dp5dt and i had one 4AB blast transfered and we had one frozen. 

I am feeling okay...my boobs went massive last night but back down today. I dont have much energy at all and just want to lie down all day-which is quite unlike me! Also, been having a few pains/twinges/stitch like feeling since the transfer. Very emotional as well. 

Dont know how i should take these as i know im full of hormones as well-we they are just leaving my body!

How is everyone else feeling??

x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Hayles, I've also been very emotional as seen in my previous post. I would like to point out that I am not normally in any way aggressive or a cryer but here we are.  Keep falling asleep in the afternoon or at least wanting to.


Ughhh,  not sure if your pessaries have the same effect but I was told to expect some leakage as the gel builds up in there. The body only uses what it needs and then the rest just sits there or falls out !!


----------



## hayles26

Defo have leakage!!! The things we do...hope it will all be worth it  

I keep having twinges in my tummy but I think anytime my body does something I think it's a sign...I need to stop. I am finding this 2ww worse than any other before.

X 

Your 'rage' story did make me smile!! We have all been there!!


----------



## annie.moon

Hi all 

I'm definitely with the emotional crowd today. Just keep crying for no reason!

OTD tomorrow... Please let it be ok!!

Annie xx


----------



## hayles26

Good luck for tomorrow! 

How are you testing...on a stick or blood test? 

X


----------



## littlewhisper

How exciting!! Fingers crossed for you Annie.moon! Sending you big     vibes!
LW x


----------



## Sidd

Good luck Annie Moon..big hugs x


----------



## JJG

Congratulations to all the BFP's.

I got a BFP on CD28 then AF made an appearance the next day  

CD9 now after more Clomid 150mg this time....fingers crossed for follicles on Saturday.


----------



## mamali

Hello everyone. Congrats to those who had their BFP, and   to those with BFN, hang in there it shall be well soonest. 

Ughhhhh am using cyclogest too, and upfront as directed by my dr. I was worried about the leaking but read on here that the progesterone gets absorbed into you body and it's the wax that it was coated in that leaks out. So no worries. My dr just told me that's it's a bit messy but didn't explain it like this.


----------



## ughhhh

Thanks mamali - good to know I'm not alone x


----------



## annie.moon

BFN for me. Heartbroken.

No AF, so don't know what's going on. Probably all the drugs. Not sure when to stop taking them, so will phone the clinic.

Now off to work to paint on a smile and pretend everything is just fine  

Annie xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi everyone, 

I'm a bit nervous of joining this thread but I am on the 2WW and can't hide away from everyone - I'm only on day 3 so 11 days to go... 

I send love and positive thoughts to you all and look forward to getting to know you xx


----------



## hayles26

So sorry about your bfn...

My first bfn my af didn't come for a further 5 days and its soo confusing when that happens. 

Sorry.

Xx


----------



## Bringmesunshine

This bit has got to be the worst! OTD and waiting for my blood results! Pretty sure it's a bfn but need confirmation!


----------



## hayles26

I am finding this 2ww the worst than any other

I'm 3dp5dt and im driving myself crazy!!!

How is everyone else doing today

X


----------



## HollyA

I'm baaccckkk!! Been away ages as been so ill with ohss but I'm back to work today,although not completely cleared up,I'm a lot better than I was and needed to get out of the house.

I can't catch up on everybody,I'm really sorry but hi to everyone who's newly on their 2ww and those of you nearly there! 

Congratulations on all the BFP's and I'm sorry for you ladies who have had BFN's,take care of yourselves and hope you are able to move on with next cycle.

I've not be able to enjoy my bfp as been trying to get better but scan is next Saturday so have my fingers crossed that alls okay

Hi again lovelies and good luck


----------



## littlewhisper

Annie.moon so sorry this wasn't your time, was really hoping for you. Take care and do nice things then you can slowly decide if you feel like trying again  Lw x


----------



## snj38

2 days to go till test! these 2w have been the longest waiting game of our lives. had lots of symptoms that have now dieddown, i hope to god its a BFP :/

good luck any other ladiest testing 19th april 2013 xx


----------



## snj38

ANNIE: sending fairy dust your way x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Apologies for my abscense yesterday   

Welcome to the new ladies yesterday,

So sorry Butterfly girl and annie.moon     

Jessica546 Bringmesunshine and LisaFerny     

Tia Maria, Aldo.A and SuzyH  for tomorrows OTD 

 all around

Donna


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi all, I am now 4dp 3dt and struggling!!! I feel absolutely nothing this cycle which is hard because i have no false symptoms to cling onto  . Anyone else feeling a bit negative just now?  

I wish everyone the best of luck and sending lots of love to those whose dreams have not yet come true xxxxxx


----------



## Aldo.a

Minidaisy - My OTD is tomorrow and feeling very negative right now. Not had any symptoms!


----------



## Minidaisy

Hi Aldo, it's awful I just keep imagining having to tell everyone that it didn't work again.  I know we are supposed to have positive thoughts but I can't help it just now, I hope it blows over.    I will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow and well done for resisting testing early xxxxxx


----------



## Aldo.a

Thanks Minidaisy.  I'm so nervous now, not sure if I'm going to sleep tonight! x


----------



## anney12

hi all sorry to hear bfn big hug  
I'm feeling neg today i was on the train and a women with a massive buggy with two kiddies in so i helped on to train but i didn't realise how heavy it was now I'm feeling like i shouldn't have done it also 6day in to it now and I'm getting AF i haven't had symptoms until now sorry for ranting on but i haven't told no one so need to tell someone


----------



## snj38

Hi all I've been feeling negative to. My 2ww ends friday...I'm exhausted from my brain going overtime for two weeks. Just want to know either way now xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

I need some positivity  have lost hope already! (only 3 days in) x


----------



## Oz_angel

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been posting - been busy trying to get a spring clean done and trying to find a new contract! I have been popping on when I can to read where everyone is up to.

Although I'm on phone atm, I just wanted to jump in and send all those who are feelin drained, weary, negative, down-heartened a great big ~hug~ and a solid expresso-style shot of PMA! 

This 2ww can and will do your head in - just try and SST - and remember that whilst the journey can be long, you are doing everything in your power to make your dreams come true.

Baby dust to all, 

Dee


----------



## ughhhh

HI Ladies,
I came on here to tell you all I was feeling down because I am now 5dp5dt and have NO symptoms... not one... nothing even tiny to cling onto..... not tired, not sick, no twinges, no veiny boobs.......I thought if it has worked I would have felt SOMETHING by now.....but then I just read all the posts on this page 69 and it looks like we ALL have no symptoms - so I've decided that must be normal!!!!
Lets try and keep hopes up
Lots of   and positive vibes
xxxx


----------



## hayles26

Minidaisy...that was me who said about the plant pot!!!!!!

I know it was silly but it's hard not to worry in the 2ww!

X


----------



## icklesmudge

Hey ladies,

My OTD is Friday but I caved today and did a test, well actually I've done 8 and although some are very faint I seem to be staring at 8 BFPs, I'm in total shock and scared to believe them in case I've imagined them all


----------



## ughhhh

congrats icklesmudge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anney12

hi all congrats on bfp 
thanks minidaisy im worring over nowt i need someone to tell me  lol it driving me insane now last ivf i had all the symtoms now i have nothing until today af pain 
xx


----------



## Minidaisy

Hayles 26, I am so sorry  I was trying to alleviate anney's anxiety about lifting a buggy, I did not mean any offense sorry.  I have a cheek to talk anyway I worry about everything!! 

I think I will keep quiet now lol - good luck everyone xxxxxx


----------



## hayles26

Don't be silly minidaisy...I don't mind!!!!

Icklesmudge....soo happy you have got a BFP!!!! Did you have any symptoms?? 

X


----------



## snj38

@ ickle.... Well done!!!!! Congrats!!! I'm waiting till friday arghhh x


----------



## the_tempress89

hi ladies, how is everyone coping? well i hope ( considering) 

congratulations to icklesmudge fantastic news hun!!!!

my own 2ww was going well, im on cd 20 now so still 8 days to go, though ov was a little early this month so im estimating a 26/27 day cycle instead. iv been sooo shattered past few days, had a couple of rough nights but slept for hours last night and im still drained. this has been going on about 5-6 days now. also very emotional. having to keep holding back tears - and for no reason. little part of me hoping its good sign as iv also had a strange cm this cycle ( sorry tmi) its been a slightly different colour. trying not to let the 'it might be this month' thoughts take over as, as we all know that leads to some horrible disapointments but its getting really hardd to. so tempted to test early - see the bfn and then i can just put it out my mind, but i know from experience it doesnt really work as you only end up thinking- well it was early so it might still be good news. uergh wish it would just all hurry up!  xxxx


----------



## Lucky Jen

Just in case any of you from Reprofit are wondering where you can hang out after your BFP, here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261043.1120


----------



## Aldo.a

I can't believe it, did a POAS this morning and its a BFP!


----------



## icklesmudge

Congratulations aldo  xx


----------



## Minidaisy

Congratulations Aldo xxxx Did you have any clues or symptoms that you might be pregnant? Xxxx


----------



## hayles26

Congrats Aldo!!!

Hooefully there are still lots of BFP to come...fingers crossed I am one if them in a few days!!

X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Congratulations Aldo! Hopefully I get to join you with a BFP next week  xx


----------



## Aldo.a

Thanks all.

Minidaisy - no symptoms except for sore boobs but put this down to all the medication.

Good luck everyone with your OTD. x


----------



## snj38

Hi all, test day tomorrow. Feeling really tired and flat today setting myself up for the worst prob  wish I cud be positive but I'm not today xx good luck all


----------



## littlewhisper

Woohoo!  that's fantastic news Aldo! Great that you didn't have many symptoms, gives us all hope! Did you have sore boobs all the way through your 2ww? 

LW x


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi,

Congrats Aldo and icklesmudge.

Just a question-is anyone else using progesterone injections and if so-are you getting a lot of stomach cramps-I had a day 2 tx and am now 5 days post that but the pain started one day after tx-keep being woken up at 2am with it it's really quite unnerving..! 

Thanks

Babydust to all xx


----------



## the_tempress89

congratulations aldo fantastic news hun!!!! xxx


----------



## Tinky27

SNJ38   X X X Stay Strong X X X   for you 

Congratulations icklesmudge & aldo!!!


----------



## hayles26

Snj38, I feel the same today. It's so hard to stay positive when there is just no way of knowing what will happen on OTD. 

I am now 4dp5dt and I am super tired, just have no energy whatsoever! My boobs are definitely bigger and I'm getting a few twinges but nothing else...maybe that's enough (I am also having the craziest real dreams as well) 

I hope this is our time as we have been waiting so long and I don't know what will happen if it hasn't worked again. 

Positive thoughts and vibes for everyone with test dates not far away!!


----------



## cherrybaby

Hi ladies, can I be added to the list please? My OTD is on 29th April x I we all get the BFP we all crave for.


----------



## cherrybaby

Meant to say *hope* lol


----------



## snj38

Thanks for encouragment all. HAYLES I've felt exactly the same for the first week and a half, really weird dreams every night! And major night sweats! If this doesn't work its gonna be so hard to muster the strength for round two. Xxxx be strong in these two wks.don't cave in early. Its really really hard xx


----------



## Aldo.a

Littlewhisper - thank you. Sore boobs from about day 4 after ET.


----------



## hayles26

Snj38-I have heard the dreams are a good sign!! 

This is our 3rd time going through this process but this time round I am finding the waiting the hardest ever!

X


----------



## Minidaisy

I have been having really weird dreams too and really restless nights, I wonder if its the progesterone as I am only 5 days post 3 day transfer.  My poor husband keeps getting woken with me telling him my dreams lol 

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## snj38

Here's hoping hayles! Good luck to any one else testing tomorrow and b strong those on 2ww. Its such a hard time. Physically you can relax but mentally your brain goes round 24/7 xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh no  have only had night ' hotness' not sweats, but boobs not sore or bigger, no longer bloated either. Only thing is niggles in right side and sometimes left  like a dull stitch but feels just like ovulation pains really. So not sure I can look at any of these   Have been keeping busy so that's 6 days since transfer one week to go but trying not to be negative.

LW x


----------



## hayles26

LW-I've had the stitch feeling too and the twinges I have had haven't been really strong. Also been really thirsty for the last two days. 

Just remember, everyone is different and LOADS of ladies get the BFP with no symptomns at all!!  

X


----------



## mamali

Hello everyone, how is the 2ww going? 
Congrats icklesmudge and Aldo, so happy for you.
Well I went to the clinic today for my Gestone injection and the dr decided to have me test today instead of tomorrow, and its a BFP!!! I still can't believe it, am soooo excited right now.


----------



## Tia-maria

Just wanted to share my good news     i got a   today   
I'm so happy    

2nd time lucky for me, just goes to show IUI does work   

Congratulations to all the BFP's

  To the BFN's hope your dreams come true soon! x

The support on this thread had been amazing, it has definitely got me through my 1st BFN and the dreaded 2ww, thanks to you all XxXxXxXxXxX


----------



## snj38

Congrats to u all on the bfps!!! I HOPE and PRAY I can join you tom z


----------



## hayles26

Congrats to the BFP's....that's amazing!!!! Brings us all luck!!

I have just fallen asleep on the sofa for the last hour which is very very unusual for me...and I've had a chilled out day today and done nothing! I'm hoping this is a good sign!! 

X


----------



## Carly82

Congrats to everyone with BFP's xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome cherry baby 

Congrats to our trio of bop today 

Icicle smudge sounds bop to me but good luck for otd tomorrow

 and   to all

Donna


----------



## littlewhisper

Congratulations to Mamali and Tiamaria!!!   great news send us some of your   vibes!

Thanks Hayles, I am determined to stay positive. I have had on and off lower backache I suppose, had a weird thing in right lower side of abdomen this evening which was like a sort of pulsing just for about 30 secs . Then I read that twinges in ovary area can be cysts!! No! no cysts! I 'm  sticking with thinking of them as symptoms thank you very much   when is your OTD?

Fingers crossed for you Snj38  

LW x


----------



## Lucky Jen

Still no symptoms for me, except extra hungry, perhaps?


----------



## hayles26

LW-anything I feel out of the ordinary I think it's a sign...I think that helps me to stay positive!!! I was soo tired yesterday, today I don't feel to bad...but haven't done anything yet! Also got lower back ache today. My OTD is tues-which seems soo far away!!! My problem is I hate the unknown...I want to know the outcome now! 

How have the ladies who were testing today got on??

Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello ladies, 

I feel that getting towards the end of the first week and having had a few loopy days at the beginning I'm much calmer now. Sometimes (and this may sound silly) but its easier when you just get on with it, the first few days imwasmtoo scared to even cough!   of course I am desperate for a BFP but I've stopped beating myself up about it... Because I know there's nothing more I could have done. Thinking of you all and hoping we get those lovely BFP's xx


----------



## snj38

BFN utterly devastated. All the symptoms I had as well. Means nothing


----------



## Oz_angel

snj   So sorry to hear your news! Take some time to absorb the news, and give yourself a chance to grieve. We're all here for you if you need us. 


Dee xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Snj38 so sorry to hear that , it's so hard when we build up hope especially with symptoms.   LW x


----------



## cherrybaby

Thanks for adding me Donna Marie... 

I hope everyone is coping well during their 2WW. I'm on day 4 of 3dt. Had 1 8 cell & 1 6 cell embie put back which I was told are good quality for a day 3 transfer. Was just wondering how quickly the cells divide once they're put back? Been googling all kinds of websites to find out what stage my little envies should be at by now! I'm not testing until Mon 29th, is anyone else testing on that day? 
Last time I had 1 6 cell put back and a BFN...This cycle will be my 4th attempt at IVF and I'm trying my best to compare all my symptoms to the last one but can't remember how I felt by day 4! At the moment I have AF type cramps off and on, wind (sorry TMI) but I think that's from the pessaries, felt a lil sicky yesterday but again that could be the progesterone, sometimes the cramps are sharp twinges and even in the lower regions! Other than that not much else, oh and my boobs feel like lead when I take off my bra! I remember in the second week I had very little symptoms at all after my boobs calmed down, just the feeling that AF was going to rear her ugly head and she did...this time I'm trying not to panic! 

Praying we all get our BFP soon, xxx


----------



## hayles26

Sorry snj38...just take it easy today and you will feel better in time. It's a horrid horrid feeling but you will feel better soon.

Thinking of you. 

X


----------



## mamali

Snj  

Cherrybaby I hope this helps. 

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer? 
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt). 

3-Day Transfer 

One 
The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 

Two   
The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 

Three   
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Four   
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Five   
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Six   
Implantation continues 

Seven   
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Eight 
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Nine   
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Ten   
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted   

Eleven   
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 



5-Day Transfer 

One   
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Two   
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Three   
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Four   
Implantation continues 

Five   
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Six   
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Seven   
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Eight 
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Nine   
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## cherrybaby

Hi Mamali, 

Thank you so much for sending me this breakdown, it definitely relieves the stress of trying to work it out on my own! 
Snj38 I'm so sorry hun, I know the feeling all too well. Please don't give up trying. Thinking of you


----------



## Minidaisy

So sorry Snj.  No words can describe how it feels getting a negative result after everything we go through its just so hard.


----------



## Martha Moo

Snj so very sorry   

Be kind to yourself 

Donna


----------



## anney12

hi all 
sorry snj38 i was hoping for you make sure u take it easy 
I'm just wondering to the mamil put on i think I'm a 2dt does it make difference i got my embrios took out wens and put bk Fri is this  3dt or 2dt im being daft arn a i would say 3 but my dh says 2 
congrats to everyone with bfp and big hugs for bfn x


----------



## littlewhisper

Anney, that's a 2dt same as me Hun xx


----------



## anney12

how do you feel any symtoms nd mine was 4 cell a and the same day testing 
i havnt got any symtoms apart from af pain on and off hope doesnt mean its all over for me


----------



## hayles26

anney12-please dont feel negative that you dont have any signs...everybody's body is different and will respond in a different way...the most important thing is to stay positive! It is soo hard not to read into every twinge and feeling-i do it constantley, we all do!! 

Just rest, stay healthy and thhink positive happy vibes and know you are doing everything that you can...the rest is up to fate sadly. 

Positive vibes for everyone who is testing soon 

x


----------



## littlewhisper

Anney , I'm not having symptoms as such,  hence was panicking yesterday but just clinging onto any wee niggle as you do. Haven't got any signs was hoping to be bloated   for once!

Think we're best not to read into anything too much.

LWx


----------



## snj38

Thanks for the support everyone. See consultant next week to. Decide what happens now. All day crying   xxx good luck to those waiting. The 2ww is so hard xx


----------



## Sidd

Huge hugs snj38 thinkin of u x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi ladies, well i'm one week down one to go! It's been a long week, very emotional with a funeral for a lady I cared for. Have been trying to stay very calm, can't shake off the sore boobs feeling though I know that could mean either AF or pregnancy symptoms... I really have no idea and won't know either way until next weekend. 

Love to all   xx


----------



## AliC74

Morning all

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.  I would really like some advice: 

TMI alert - last night after a difficult bowel movement I had some red blood and a small clot, that came out of the front.      .  Has anyone had this sort of thing after ET?

I only had ET on Thursday so still very early days, and they were a 3 day transfer.

Any advice appreciated..


----------



## littlewhisper

Not sure AliC could just be from Ec that's why it's clotted. Keep an eye on it. Fresh blood is common if a bit constipated so might have been from both. Call clinic on Monday to check though I'm sure it's fine.

Fingers crossed for you glitterintheair sorry about your friend. I feel niggles then nothing, soreboobs then they go so just don't know what to think!

LWx


----------



## hayles26

Morning!!! 

I am now 6dp5dt and I have had a constant dull headache since yesterday...hate headaches!! Everything else the same. 

Alic74-I would call your clinic if you are unsure or if it happens again. It will put your mind at rest...I call over the smallest of things! 

Is anyone testing over the weekend? 

X


----------



## ughhhh

Hi Everyone,
How is everyone doing?
Clinic told me to test Thursday which is 11dp5dt but i decided I would do it tuesday as read a lot that 9 days is fine.
However, I feel like im caving and i might test tomorrow - 7dp? I know no good can come of it as whatever the result I wont be sure of it... but Gosh this is so hard

Hayles - drink lots of water that has helped my headaches through this whole thing
AliC - im sure its fine but agree good to call the clinic to be sure

Good luck to testers over the w/end
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies 

BrightKat and higham8    

Angel79 good luck for OTD tomorrow 

 all around

Donna


----------



## AliC74

Hi

Thanks for good luck messages.  Just thought I'd update what the clinic said... They hope it is just burst blood vessels inside and clot from in the cervix, probably been aggravated by ET procedure, but have told me to have bed rest for as long as possible...  Really     that is all it is and that it will settle down and all will be OK   

Enjoy this sunny Sunday


----------



## mccrea74

I tested this morning (a day early) and the clearblue said 2-3 weeks Pregnant.    

Good luck to everyone who is testing this month


----------



## hayles26

I am feeling so low and anxious. I just know this time it hasn't worked-again. I feel normal again. Every sign that was there has gone away-the only thing I have really is a pulling sensation (sometimes) near my belly button but I think that is from the clexane. I am too scared to take a test as I don't want to face reality...have to tell parents and I don't even know what will happen with me and DH-normally it sends us into a really dark place but as this will be the third time I'm not sure if we will make it. (He somehow always blames me)
I'm really scared to face reality...I'm 28 and all I want it a family. My life has been tainted with illness and I need to know when will my time be for something amazing to happen I don't know how many times I can put myself through the heartache of fertility treatment, coz that's what it is...heartbreaking. 

I have 3 more days of living in my PUPO bubble and im going to enjoy them and just imagine that this is my time. 

Sorry for being so 'depressing' just having a very very LOW day.


----------



## hayles26

Congrats mccrea74!!! Really happy for you!!

X


----------



## mccrea74

hayles26 said:


> Congrats mccrea74!!! Really happy for you!!
> 
> X


Thank you hayles, i read your post and it made me so sad.  I know how hard this road is and it seems most people just cannot understand what we go through. All you can do is stay strong and try to be positive. I really hope you can get good news


----------



## snj38

Congrats mccrea


----------



## AliC74

Mccrea74 - Congrats on BFP.  .   

Hayles26 - sorry you are feeling down, my nurse at clinic told me you sometimes feel a tugging in your tummy, so that may be good news      

AFM - bleeding seems to have calmed down, so keeping everything crossed and staying in bed / on sofa..   


.  .


----------



## Sidd

I tested this morning and it was negative :-(
Jus feel so broken, was feeling positive this time and thought it was gna be 3rd time lucky for us
Don't know what to do the tears just won't stop


----------



## snj38

SIDD: really sorry to hear that. Just allow yourself to cry if you need to. I've been doing the same since bfn friday xxx *hugs*


----------



## ughhhh

Hayles - I'm so sorry u are feeling down. All you can do now is hold out till otd and try and stay positive. I think you just never know..... Just take it a day at a time. Can you do something nice today? 
Big hugs xxx


----------



## mccrea74

So sorry snj38 & Sidd  
It is just horrible and unfair


----------



## littlewhisper

Congratulations McCrea!! That's fantastic news and one more for the positive team ! Hope it rubs off on those of us still to test! 

So sorry SIDD It's so final a BFN, take time to yourself xx

Hayley's hun, it's not over til it's over. I know what you mean about the pupo bubble, I don't want it to end. But I am the same I get niggles and feel positive and then nothing for a whole day and think its not worked. There's no point in getting upset twice you might as well wait til you know for sure. I have to say you have age on your side though you could take a wee break from it for a while if it doesn't work this time.


----------



## hayles26

Thanks for all your kind words...kinda feel better now! 

Sadly I don't have time on my side, due to a illness I had when I was younger I am going to go through the menopause mid 30s and my hormone levels are slowly declining...

Just going to stay busy and positive as its out of my hands now and I know I have done everything I can do!

This waiting is defo the worst part I think. 

X


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh sorry to hear that Hayles , I think your right to stay positive for now though and what will be will be good luck Hun


----------



## hayles26

Thanks. 

Good luck to everyone else as well!!!

X


----------



## Tinky27

CONGRATULATIONS MCCREA!!!   XXX


----------



## Angel79

Hey ladies, so sorry 2 hear about ur sad news for some of u ladies. Thinking of u all 

Massive congrats to all u with BFPs. I cant believe it but...... as of 2day I am one of those!

Our first ever BFP! Didnt think it had worked as small redbleed fri night but light brown in morning. - sorry if TMI! OTD was this morning - i did it 3am as was desparate 4 a wee - and had a v faint line. Spent rest of night slumbering and using kindle light to check the test!

Did another test 8am and another positive! Yay!

Feels like a dream!

Symptoms - hardly any. They were : sore left nipple but only when i pushed it?!?, very thirsty, dry mouth,felt sick on 2 occasions but only for 10 seconds each time, twinges in tummy - v similar to when stimulating follies. Oh and had that AF type feeling similar to mild period pain u get just before it starts from about 5-8 dpt. Thats about it. Nothing major.... and its worked!

All the luck for those waiting for ur OTD. I know its hard but try and wait till the day. I did and my line was still v faint and think if id done it earlier it may not have shown at all.

Xx


----------



## Tinky27

Massive Congrats Angel79!!!   x x x x


----------



## hayles26

Congrats on your bfp!!

x


----------



## Lucky Jen

Yay, congrats Angel!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Sidd so sorry   

Hayles big   and lots of      coming your way

Congrats Mccrea and Angel on the BFP

 to wee bird for OTD tomorrow 

 to all the waiting ladies

Donna


----------



## littlewhisper

Congratulations Angel so happy for you!


----------



## Sidd

Thank u for all your support lovely ladies
It's just been a very hard day, there's been plenty of tears but trying to keep positive..jus wnt to achieve our dream so much
Thank u again x


----------



## anney12

hi i caved in this morning and tested and i dont know if this good or out but it was one line and one very very faint line im going to do again tomorrow im just feeling confussed
my test date is thursday


----------



## ughhhh

Congrats to all the wonderful bfp s and big hugs to the bfn s

Annie - I think even a faint line is a bfp!!! Congrats! What day transfer did u have?

My otd is also thurs but gonna test Tom as that will b 9dp5dt and I've heard that's the otd for some clinics, I'm thinking mine is just super precautious. Am now officially SH&&&ing myself. I don't want to consider either outcomes too much but I keep having flashes. Can't believe it will b over Tom and ill know either way. How I will sleep tonight is beyond me. Sure ill wake up at 3am and do it then... Even tho I really want to do it with my dh and don't think he will be pleased at that time!!! Just went out and bought 5 diff tests. Oh gosh .......

X


----------



## hayles26

Congrats on the BFP...I would take the faint line any day!!!! 

I am testing tomorrow but have had major af pains today...stronger than usual so pretty sure what the outcome will be tomorrow.  

Good luck to you testing tomorrow...hoping for a BFP for everyone!!!!

X


----------



## mccrea74

Good luck tomorrow Hayles!


----------



## hayles26

Thanks...the thought of doing it makes me soo anxious it's unreal!!

X


----------



## Angel79

Good luck for tomorrow Hayles! Also to anyone else testing tomorrow,

Ughhhhhh good luck for tomw too! I did my test at 3am too! Go to bed early and it'll be there sooner!

Great news Anney! I did my test on official test day and it had a faint line so if u r doing it before it will b very faint but if itsthere it's there! I've certainly done enough tests to know when it hasn't worked u see diddly squat!

Big hugs and luck to u all xx


----------



## weebird

hi to all you ladies,
good luck to you all for your bfp and big hugs for those with your bfn.
does anyone no if a hcg of 138 at 2 weeks is good as i can not find anything for 2 weeks,only for 4 weeks plus,any answers will be greatly received.
thanx ladies x


----------



## penny48

Hi wee bird, you are 4 weeks prg not two, you count back to the first day of your last period (app two weeks before ov) 138 sounds good,  the most important thing is that the numbers double every 48 hours xx congrates


----------



## anney12

hi all thanks im feeling excited as this is the first time iv ever seen a two line even though is faint iv never been pg iv prayed for this day and now im waiting for next day to see it still there but im very happy good luck for tomorrow hope use have two lines and we can celebrate together


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

We're bird congrats on your bfp
You are 4 wks pg and 138 is fab mine were 109 and my ds is 5 on Thursday 

Good luck to tomorrow's testers

 all around

Donna


----------



## littlewhisper

Congratulations Anney and wee bird! I'm too afraid f bursting the pupo bubble to test before Thursday  

Good luck tomorrow Hayles and ughhhh !

LW x


----------



## ughhhh

Omg it's positive!!!!!!!!!!!! Done 2 diff tests both bfp. First time ever seen bfp! I'm trying to be cautiously happy but I'm ecstatic - still shaking xxxx

Good luck to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## anney12

yey congrats im the same it got darker but still abit faint


----------



## mccrea74

ughhhh said:


> Omg it's positive!!!!!!!!!!!! Done 2 diff tests both bfp. First time ever seen bfp! I'm trying to be cautiously happy but I'm ecstatic - still shaking xxxx
> 
> Good luck to everyone else xxxxx


Super news, well done ughhhh


----------



## littlewhisper

That's amazing news ughhhh so happy for you,  I can imagine the shock - I know how I would feel if I ever get to see a BFP  woohoo


----------



## littlewhisper

Forgot to ask ughhhhh did you have any symptoms. I'm not bloated at all and no sore boobs ?.. Getting worried . LW x


----------



## anney12

im butting in but iv not had one symtom except some cramping on off but no sore bbs or bloating ect this is why i tested early


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi anney, that's good gives me a bit of reasssurance but I don't even have cramping just little niggles on and off not painful almost like a dull stitch. Too scared to test , I want to keep my hope for as long As I can! 

Lw x


----------



## anney12

some ppl dont even get af pain i know it scary last ivf i had all the signs this cycle none apart af if you test it up to you you can always test again otd but i know what you mean xxx im hoping for you


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## ughhhh

Little whisperer - I dont know if you saw my post on here a few days ago but I was SO worried as I had no symptoms. I actually felt better than I had through this whole process. 
My boobs felt bigger but this was from EC so I knew it was the pessaries. I think they have gone down the last couple of days which was worrying. I have been really thirsty but I think this was because I got used to drinking so much water over DR/ Stimms so now my body needs it. Had a few twinges the last few days but nothing remarkable... a bit like pinpricks from inside if that makes sense.

I really think that most of the signs people get are from the pessaries/ in the mind

Stay positive and I have everything crossed for you

xxxx


----------



## Minidaisy

First of all congratulations to everyone on your BFP's - You must be overjoyed 

My OTD is Thursday 25th but I unfortunately I cracked and tested today at 10days post 3 day transfer and it was a negative.  I have given up hope as this was exactly what happened to me last time.  I just know it hasnt worked again this time.  

I am pretty deflated and finding it hard to keep it together so I think I will try and avoid the site for a while as it just gets me upset.  I hope you all understand and I really do wish you all the best of luck...

Lots and lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## BrightKat

Hi Donna-Marie,

BFN for us chem preg 

xx


----------



## weebird

congrats to all you who have had your   and good luck to you all testing soon for your  
biggest hugs  to all you ladies who have got bfn.

thanx to all those who replied to me,my clinic isnt re-testing for my hcg levels just booked in my first scan for the 7th of next month,so abit worried now as i dont no if my levels are rising or not,this is such a rollercoaster of emotions,i am so happy for my   but now worrying for the next 2 weeks that my levels rise correctly,has anyone else had it were there cinic hasnt re-tested for the hcg levels?


----------



## ughhhh

Weebird I want to know the answer to that too! Wonder if the gp will do it if not (although any blood tests take a week to come back from my gp so i guess its not all that helpful)

Hugs Minidaisy and Brightcat xxx


----------



## hayles26

Congrats on the BFP!!!,

I just tested and as I thoug it was negative straight away but then I looked at it again 30mins later and there is a very very faint line?? What do you think this means? It's just a ****ty sains test that I did on normal wee (tmi!!!) 
I will do a clear blue one tomorrow morning...I don't know if I'm clutching at straws or not
There was deco no faint line on it before I wee'd on it. 

X


----------



## ughhhh

Hayles that sounds good, especially if it wasnt your first morning wee

A bit gross I know but this morning I did my morning wee in a disposable cup and that way I had lots to repeatedly test on. Maybe try that in the morning?

Deff dont give up hope

x


----------



## mamali

Congrats ughhhhh, am so happy for you


----------



## hayles26

It does say not to look at the test after 15 mins but its giving me hope so I'm going to take it!!!!! 

Well until tomorrow anyway! 

X


----------



## anney12

hope it a posative for you hayle


----------



## hayles26

Thanks...it's a pink line and I've been reading that evaporation lines are grey??

X


----------



## mamali

Brightkat sorry dear  

weebird my clinic doesnt do hcg, just urine then you wait 7 to 8 weeks for a scan. those three weeks are worse than the 2ww after et. you know you are pregnant but wont know the progress.


----------



## mamali

hayles FX for you it is a bfp, the clearblue will give you a definite answer, all the best.


----------



## ughhhh

Dont tell me there is something harder than the 2WW!!!!!!


----------



## mamali

ughhhhhhh if your clinic does hcg you wont have to worry, you'll know your baby's progress. but if they don't then you have to wait for your scan at 7 or 8 weeks, which means waiting for atleast 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## ughhhh

Oh gosh.

I dont think they do!!! Is there anywhere else I wonder where hcg can be done?


----------



## Oz_angel

Congratulations to those with a BFP in the last few days! Our clinic doesn't test beta HCG levels, but our GP did  it was the first time we'd told anyone other than the clinic about our BFP (other than our FF on here!), and felt really nice to tell someone! 

I'm so sorry to hear the news of those who have had BFNs   this journey is so hard. Take some time for yourself and your partner xxx

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days 

Dee


----------



## hayles26

You can get your hcg done privately. 

X


----------



## mccrea74

Hayles I would bet the faint line is a positive!


----------



## hayles26

I hope so  

I've been reading about evaporated lines and they say that they are grey but this is a link line. 

We shall see what happens tomorrow. 

X


----------



## Tinky27

My nurse said you cant get a false positive, evap lines only occur if you left the test for agges. If there is a line there, no matter how faint, you are pregnant x


----------



## hayles26

i left it for 20-30mins...is that what she means by ages??

x


----------



## mamali

hayles i think evap lines show up after 15min. Best to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## hayles26

im not taking this test for definte...its just that the line is pink and evap lines are normally grey...but will defo do it again in the morning and take that one for the real thing!!

x


----------



## the_tempress89

hey ladies congrats to everyone who got their dreams this month and got that elusive bfp! sadly this month is over for me the witch arrived today  but all go ahead for a new natural cycle and ttc again so trying to remain positive ( wont last long!) and to all those still waiting for their otd's or who sadly got a bfn this month, keep going we can and will all get there one day, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anney12

iv just done clear blue and it and it say pregant 1-2 weeks im for certain now that i am


----------



## mamali

FX you see those two lines hayles.

the_tempress  

congrats anney, its really awesome to see that pregnant boldly written.


----------



## Pearcey6812

Hey all, 

Firstly, apologies on not using the correct abbreviations - I just get so confused! Me and hubby are on our third and final cycle of IVF and are currently 8dp5dt (i think that's right!!). We had two embryos transferred, one classed as "average" and one as "above average"... I experienced AF like pains from day 2 through to day 4/5 and other than this, have had sore boobs (although this seems to have dies down a bit in the last few days), almost daily headaches, and the weirdest dreams ever. Hubby being really positive, telling me the pains at the start may have been implantation pains, the headaches and sore boobs may be due to the different hormones in my body and that the dreams could also be a good sign. I'm trying so hard to not get my hopes up however, and am just thinking that the pains were reminding me that my AF is on it's way, (as with the sore boobs) and the headaches are all stress related due to the constant thinking/wondering if it's finally worked this time. I tell myself that I'm not getting my hopes up, but I know that if it's a BFN I'll be devastated...

My test day will be Monday 29th which still seems like ages away... both previous attempts have seen my AF rear it's ugly head on the Wednesday (ie tomorrow) so have a day of nothing planned just in case I need to curl up in a corner somewhere and cry! I know that some people have tested on Day 9 but my clinic said that these do not always give a true reading so can sometimes cause even more worry and anxiety andare really trying to encourage me to wait until the 29th... what do you guys think?  

Congratulations to all of you who have received your BFP's this week - this is something that I imagine so regularly! And for those who have received BFN's, I know exactly how this feels... stay strong, cry lots and don't give up!!!


----------



## littlewhisper

That's fantastic Anney now it's definitely for real   .

Hayley's good luck hope yours turns out to be true too!


Tempress sorry to hear about your BFN  

AFM got two days to go


----------



## hayles26

Hi Pearcy, 

We are the same as you-3rd cycle as prob our last fresh cycle. I'm am currently 9dp5dt and had one 4aa blast transferred. I had symptoms but they basically all disappeared a few days ago. 
From what I have been reading everyone reacts differently and some of the symptoms are from the drugs that's why they suddenly disappear. A lot of women have this and get a BFP so don't worry about that (hard as it is!) 
The only thing we can do is rest, stay calm and wait! The 2ww is hard!!

Your clinic want you to wait for ages before you test...have you done any tests yet?

X


----------



## Pearcey6812

Hi Hayles, 

I've not tested yet - I have the one that the clinic gave me to use on the 29th and actually bought a double pack today can'tremember which brand and a pure impulse buy as I told myself that I wouldn't as don't know how I'd cope if it was negative! Have convinced myself within the last hour however that I will use it on Thursday if my AF doesn't arrive tomorrow. This is of course, based on the last two times when it arrived on the Wednesday so feel like if I can get past that, then it's the furthest I've been so may allow myself a little bit of positivity!! 

Fingers crossed for all ladies going through this horrible 2ww!! x


----------



## hayles26

Did a clear blue test this morning at 3.30am! And a blue cross appeared in about a minute! 

Can't quite believe I have a BFP!  Going to buy the test that actually says 'pregnant' so I can believe it!! 

I've had the worst af cramps tho-is that normal?

X


----------



## Bearbones1

Congratulations Hayles. Bad AF cramps are completely normal.


----------



## ughhhh

Congrats Hayles  

Came on here especially to check your news this morning was rooting for u!!!

X


----------



## mccrea74

I told ya Hayles   well done!
Cramps are completely normal


----------



## hayles26

Yay!!!! 

Thanks soo much guys!! 

This has been a long long journey but all seems worth it now! 

X


----------



## Glitterintheair

I've got a little bit of hope left after reading ladies posts this morning - i've got massive AF cramps - which I never ever have before any of my periods. I didn't think this was normal but is it really? I'm clinging on to anything!   xx


----------



## Pearcey6812

Congratulations Hayles!!


----------



## littlewhisper

Congratulations Hayles that's great news so happy for you!

Glitterintheair I am the same got cramps at 5.am this morning but not as bad now not sure what to think


LW x


----------



## mamali

congrats hayles, so happy for you


----------



## hayles26

Just did a CB test and it showed 'pregnant 1-2'...so happy to see that!!!

X


----------



## pinkpantha

Hey ladies,

Congrats to all the new BFPs   and   to the ladies who sadly did not get a BFP.

Ugggh-The GP does not normally do serial BHCGs for IVF pts just to confirm continued viability-I am a GP, this is not something we would normally do-we would expect the IVF clinic to do that early on-it would only be done by the GP if someone had bleeding/pains etc etc. 

   to all xx


----------



## ughhhh

Thanks pinkpanther. So as a gp do u think its worth getting hcg done privately? X


----------



## hayles26

I'm getting one done privately on fri as its easier than going to my clinic in London. They said they would do it but I would have to pay (obviously!)
I want to know that everything is okay! 

X


----------



## Nikki 161

Congratulations ughhhh and hayles26 - that is great news! 

My otd was Friday but tested today with first response - bfn.

Wish I had stayed in my bubble for a little longer. Feeling totally rubbish now! Xx


----------



## ughhhh

Sorry Nikki. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Esha82 and little whisper  for OTD tomorrow

Hayles congrats bfp lady

 for ladies still waiting for OTD 

Nikki sorry to read of bfn hugs still time to change though Hun   

Donna


----------



## pinkpantha

Nikki-you could still get a BFP-one of the ladies wrote on
Here that on her test day the line was very faint so I'm sure it was beg two days earlier-would be worth repeating on the day no? 

I'm happy living in ignorance so won't do anything until the day itself as too chicken..

 to you all the same x


----------



## pinkpantha

Ughhh-there is no medical reason to do serial bhcgs but I can imagine its nice to have that reassurance things are going in the right direction with a rising serial bhcg-afm I would only do it if I was concerned that I had pain or bleeding otherwise I would not bother but if you're paying for it then you could do it as much as you wanted but then how often do you do it? I guess the gynaecologist would advise you similarly. Hope that helps.

Tc x


----------



## Nikki 161

Thank you all for your kind words, will repeat on Friday just to be sure!

I never want to test early again! Bad idea! Xx


----------



## ughhhh

Thanks pinkpantha. I caved and had one yesterday (315), got one fri and one Monday! I have no symptoms so scared want some reassurance. Good luck with otd
X


----------



## littlewhisper

Just to let you know that its over for me AF arrived yesterday  still got to get blood tests done today which is horrible. Think this is a game for under 35's as we have seen. I'm a young 41 but doesn't seem to make a difference. So upset because I really thought it had worked.


----------



## hayles26

So sorry LW...don't give up tho. 

People get pregnant over the age of 40 all the time, so don't think that. 

Hugs.x


----------



## snj38

Littlewhisper I'm 32 and just failed first icsi so I'm not sure age is always a factor x


----------



## Minidaisy

BFN for me too . Absolutely gutted. Going to take a break for a few months before last Try on Nhs 
Congrats to all the BFP,S this month xxxxx


----------



## MrsN23

Hi ladies....i had transfer yesterday with a blast. I woke this morning with painful cramps in my bottom and stomack like trapoedcwind it lasted about 5 mins but seemed a lot longer. Im now worried about the blast can anyone shed anh light? I feel finenow xx


----------



## Pearcey6812

Driving myself crazy... Am 10dp5dt and on impulse bought a couple of tests in the chemists the other day. Told myself that if I got past yesterday (as this is the furthest we've ever got)  then I would test this morning but when it came down to it, I was too scared! Had really bad pains from about 6pm last night, almost reduced me to tears at one point... tummy, lower back and legs - just like my normal AF pains. And whilst my AF hasn't actually arrived, I have a light pinkish coloured liquid (sorry!!) in my knickers this morning   What is this??!!! Is it worth doing a test do you think? Definitely don't want this to be over and if I can wait until my OTD of Monday then at least I can carry on believing that it's worked??!!


----------



## ughhhh

Pearcy - I think you are ok to test. But wait till your first wee of the morning. and get a good test from the chemist (like first response or clear blue)
Good luck and let us know xxxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi all,

Big hugs to little whisper and minidaisy-this who things sucks-lw  33 with ovaries like a 40 something year old-for my age my egg collection is crap so it's not always about being older there ate women in their 40s much more fertile than I am -we've just hot to keep trying xxx


----------



## anney12

hi all congrats on bfp and big hugs for bfn  
iv rang hospital scan in two weeks i did another test and it still bfp but 2 3 weeks now so im so happy 

i had really bad wind like cramp the on like the 3 day i think it was it really maked me think it never worked i was sick all day on et and then i forgot one night to pessary and i really thought it never worked but it has 

and im 25 and my first go never worked i did short protocol and i didn't have really good embrios it was 5bc i think but wonted to say if doesn't work try and stay positive i know it hard but you never know


----------



## vanessa1

Hello lovely ladies, I've been on 2ww but cos I had such an awful experience last year I've been a bit quieter on the site this time. I'm 9dp5dt and tested this morning, got a BFP! Which is amazing but now I am terrified, lots AF type pains and aching, i'm so worried I'll have this amazing result but it won't last! Trying to stay positive!

Huge congratulations for all those lovely BFP's and lots and lots of   and   to all of those bfn x

I tested 3 days ago and it was negative, so def try again if you did it early! 

Lots of happy   to you all  

Vanessax


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi just wanted to confirm got my OTD today and it was a BFN as I knew. Feel a bit less cynical today but will wait until DH gets back to decide when we try again.

Congratulations to all The BFPs it seems that the worrying ever stops no matter what the result is. Fingers crossed all is ok LW x


----------



## Nikki 161

Sorry to hear your news littlewhisper, will keep everything crossed for all us bfn's next time! Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Minidaisy and little whisper    so sorry ladies

Nikki 161 good luck for testing tomorrow (and anyone else testing)



Donna


----------



## Pearcey6812

Did my hpt this morning and gota BFN   however otd is not until Monday so part of me is still trying to stay positive and hope that the result will be different then! 

The pinkish colour I had in my knickers progressed last night to a darker, browner colour - not a constant flow though, not the usual colour of my AF and also not as thick (sorry!!) so don't know if this is good or bad news... has anyone else experienced anything like this? 

This is going to be a loooooonng weekend!


----------



## Tinky27

I think I may actually be ovulating on my own!! I have achey belly and c/m (sorry), however, i've run out of tests so have no idea if i am or whether its my period!!! Any advice how I can find out xxx   I never ovulate on my own, but have been taking agnus castus for 2 months whilst waiting for next treatment xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Try and book in for day 21 progesterone test at GP's if you can xx


----------



## Tinky27

Thats tricky because my last proper bleed was 56 days ago! Only had brown spotting on day 30 for 1.5 weeks on and off xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Oh! Blimey! Ummm   can you get hold of any ovulation sticks to test tomorrow morning? Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Tinky, you don't have a profile so I can't see your history but if you are ttc and you think you might be ovulating why not go for it and BD today ? That way you won't have missed your chance


----------



## Nikki 161

Re-tested today on otd and is still a bfn.

Going to have a nice glass of wine or too tonight and a nice run tomorrow!

Hopefully next time they may change my drugs or doseage so we have a better response. I had the short protocol of 450 gonal f and got 7 eggs but only 2 mature / suitable, and only 1 fertilised   this was after abandoning long protocol.

Best of luck and everything crossed for everyone else whatever stage of your journey! Xx


----------



## Tinky27

Nikki x x x


----------



## Tinky27

Littlewhisper,

I fully intend too...just feel so sore on my right side   But its the same as when I've been given the trigger shot before.

I could be completely wrong though, it could be my period but that doesnt explain the CM (sorry).

xxx


----------



## Tinky27

If I was to ovulate,  that would make Agnus Castus a hero herb! xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Sorry Nikki and Pearcey  

Tinky have you done and hpt recently? There is a possibility the is is implantation bleeding from what you described..


----------



## pinkpantha

Sorry I cannot type on an iPad very well!


----------



## Tinky27

Pinkpantha,

Its a long story. So I'll try and keep it brief....

Basically I started spotting brown blood on CD30. It then continued for a week and I had a faint positive on CD38. However, I then went to the doctors and his test was negative. I also had my bloods checked the next day and they were at 2, so I was told it was either a very early miscarriage, or I was never pregnant?!! I'm now on cycle day 56 and still no period, instead I have what I think may possibly be ovulation cramps and I also had the corrct C/M, but I could be completely wrong!!!

Its the worst thing when you dont know what your own body is doing! I have no idea if I was even pregnant!!!

Just have to hope and   it is ovulation!! x x


----------



## anney12

well im no doctor but you cant get a faulse postive  thats a fact unless of the trigger shot but i dont if this true or not i dont know


----------



## pinkpantha

Tinkly if your period does not come in the next week or so your GP should do a scan and check your hormone profile unless he's done all this already-the blood yet is more accurate than the hpt but he will prob ask you to repeat the hot as well-I've seen some strange things with neg hpts and pos blood tests before in women hi have had no period for weeks.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hey PinkPantha,

To be honest my G.P doesn't seem to concerned....I've told atleast three different doctors about the faint positive and that I haven't had a period, but they just said wait until your next period comes

xx


----------



## Tinky27

I even left messages a week ago with the nhs fertility clinic to call me back, but no one has  

The consultant I saw just said it was either a very early miscarriage, or i was never pregnant, but either way its a worry because I haven't had a period?!!

Why does no one seem concerned by that?  

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Good Luck to anyone testing today     for all of you x x x x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Tinky, I hope you're ok, I F£$%ING HATE GP'S!!!!! Like you said, why is no one concerned for you?    Can anything be done? xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hey glitter,

We're not all bad!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Pinkpantha - sorry   - just had so much trouble with GP's over the years.. These last 3 weeks for example my stepdad has been emergency care for liver and kidney failure but in those 3 weeks he'd seen his GP twice and the GP told him he only had acid reflux!!!


----------



## pinkpantha

Hey glitter,

That does sound pretty crap and there are some rubbish GPS out there too sadly so fair enough-hope your stepdad is recovering well. 

Tinky-when we see ladies with no periods-the GPS don't tend to do a lot unless you have had 2 months without a period then they do a scan and hormone profile but rarely before but it's interesting that you have already had secondary care invention meaning you have seen a gynaecologist already-did you have previous problems with your cycles then? Whats your fertility history if you dont mind me asking? Also if you are someone who has erratic periods anyway then it's not always textbook what's going on-in reality if someone has had a miscarriage, albeit very early they cannot do too much for you about it.  Sometimes its a case of waiting for things to normalise so to speak-my sister in law had two miscarriages back to back and her periods were all over the place and this was getting pregnant straight after coming off the pill so she ever knew what her normal cycle length was. I still think if your period has not come in the next 1-2 weeks they should scan you and check your fsh/lh etc. 

I really hope you get things sorted out xxx


----------



## pinkpantha

Hi all,

Finally get a call from Zita West and its a bfn for us this time  

Just got to get it together and try again soon. We will not I've up.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies waiting to test xxx


----------



## Nikki 161

Sorry to hear that pinkpantha, sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Pinkpantha so sorry to read your news   

Cherry lots of luck for OTD tomorrow    

 to he's still in the 2ww

Donna


----------



## Pearcey6812

Ok ladies - still no AF and I am now 13dp5dt. 

HPT showed BFN this morning and whilst OTD is not until tomorrow, I don't think it's gonna change overnight?! Surely at this stage, it would be showing up as positive by now if indeed it was


----------



## CANDyT2

Hi Ladies,
            Had 3 Grade A,5 day DE ET - First response POAS on 8d past ET-neg.   am becoming really confused with symptoms I'm experiencing-nausea, weepiness, really sore nipples and sides of breasts, certain foods make my stomach churn, cramps on and off since ET). Symptoms seem to become worse after Proluton progesterone injections and short while after inserting progesterone pessary -so I'm kinda assuming that symptoms are due to progesterone (but last failed DE cycle on same meds but didn't experience symptoms like this).

I know 8 days past 5d ET is a little early, but it's so hard to stop POAS  is there still hope as still 6 days till OTD?

I was hoping that this cycle would be 'the one' as also added prednisolone, intralipids and clexane into the mix


----------



## Glitterintheair

Bfn for me this month - onwards and upwards to May   xx


----------



## lozzy2b

Only 3dp5dt and im already desperate to poas! This 2ww is going to be longggg! Xx


----------



## ughhhh

Lozzy
The best thing I did, thx to advice from ladies on here, was not to test until I was sure result was trustworthy. As hard as waiting is I think having a result u r unsure of (either way) would b torture. 9dp5dt is fine I think
Good luck xxx


----------



## Tinky27

glitterinthehair


----------



## Tinky27

pinkpantha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Glitterintheair so sorry  

Lozzy2b you may want to join in with the chat for the May 2ww thread as this thread will close tomorrow they are a lovely friendly bunch on the thread just like this one

Tinky27 how are you doing

Tomorrow I will be posting links for moving forward fom this thread

Donna


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Pinkpantha,

Thanks for your reply  

We've been trying to conceive for nearly two years after me being diagnosed with PCOS. 

So far we've tried six months of clomid - all bfn's and x4 cycles of ovulation induction - The first resulted in a bfp but I miscarried at 4 weeks :-(

We are now waiting to see if we can get funding for another cycle of Ovulation Induction  (I don't qualify for IVF as I'm 28  ) 

So I decided to start taking the Agnus Castus... 

I'm now on CD60, but still no period. I have NEVER missed one before in my life. My periods are usually very light and my cycles are usually 35-42 days long...

I'm concerned because I had the faint positive on CD38, but was told it was either a very early miscarriage (as i'd been spotting since CD30), or I was never pregnant and the test was faulty   However, my nurse said you cant get a false positive?!! 

My bloods were checked the day after the faint positive and they were at 2, so no pregnancy detected. 

I'm getting increasingly worried as the last few days I've woken up saturated from the waist down in sweat (sorry) and have been feeling very bloated with period like pains...

I did two cheap 0.99 preg tests yesterday, both were negative. 

I just want to know what is going on, as I've also noticed my temperature is all over the place and I've had C/M the last two days?!!!

I'm wondering if this could all be down to the Agnus Castus, but I want to continue with it because I've read its good for pcos and boosting progesterone levels (mine are normally very low).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated....x


----------



## Tinky27

DonnaMarie,

I'm now on CD60 and still no period   

I started spotting brown blood on CD30 until CD38 when I got a faint positive, but was told it was either a very early miscarriage, or I was never pregnant...The nurse said you cant get a false positive (read the result straight away), but the consultant said as my bloods were at 2 the day after the test that a pregnancy was unlikely?!  

Nobody seems too concerned that I still haven't had a period.... 

I've been having period like pains on and off for a few days now and c/m...but I have no idea whats happening. 

I took two cheap preg tests yesterday, yet both were negative?!

I'm wondering if the Agnus Castus has confused my body, but i'm sticking with it as my mood has been better. (although that could be the fluroxetine)

xx


----------



## AliC74

I continued spotting and did a home text this morning that came up negative :-( so looks like a BFN.  have done a blood test this morning, so I am waiting for results but not holding out much hope.. :-( 

Feeling really sad and trying to decide whether it is even worth us thinking of trying again.. X

Really wishing we could go on a nice holiday to relax and think thing through, but have no money left :-(  must go and buy a lottery ticket..


----------



## Tinky27

Ali when is your OTD? xx


----------



## AliC74

Was originally tomorrow, but clinic agreed to do testing today as I had quite a lot of bleeding.  Today is 11day past 3 day transfer


----------



## Tinky27

:-( Its so bloody hard


----------



## Martha Moo

So sorry AliC74


----------

